# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #45 Alexandros, Γεροβουνό

## Alexandros

Μαζί με MAuVE και Papashark σκοπεύουμε να αλλάξουμε τα φώτα στον κόμβο μου αύριο Κυριακή 8 Ιουνίου 2003.

Οπότε τα links με dti και Jabarlee δε θα λειτουργούν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ημέρας. Υπομονή, τα έργα είναι προσωρινά, οι αλλαγές θα είναι μόνιμες (τρόπος του λέγειν βέβαια  :: ) .

Να 'στε καλά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## pstratos

ante mhpws kai kataferei o LLafer na apokthsei stathero link me dti....(panw ston LLafer fainetai na steketai megalo meros ths kypselhs!!!)

----------


## jabarlee

Πως μπορεί να γίνει ώστε να διαπιστώσω που ακριβώς είναι το σπίτι σου (να σιγουρέψω ότι η στόχευση είναι σωστη...). Ίσως με ένα καθρεφτάκι...Αν δεις το Post πάρε με τηλ., αλλιώς θα πάρω εγώ  ::

----------


## bakolaz

> Μαζί με MAuVE και Papashark σκοπεύουμε να αλλάξουμε τα φώτα στον κόμβο μου αύριο Κυριακή 8 Ιουνίου 2003.
> 
> Οπότε τα links με dti και Jabarlee δε θα λειτουργούν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ημέρας. Υπομονή, τα έργα είναι προσωρινά, οι αλλαγές θα είναι μόνιμες (τρόπος του λέγειν βέβαια ) .
> 
> Να 'στε καλά,
> 
> Αλέξανδρος



Αν χρειαστεί Αλέξανδρε και στην περίπτωση που δεν έχετε φορητό υπολογιστή πάρτε με ενα τηλέφωνο να πεταχτώ προς τα εκεί κάποια στιγμή να ελέγξουμε την στόχευση με jabarlee καθώς και την επαφή με την δική μου τοποθεσία. Αν παρόλα αυτά θα έχετε κάποιο φορητό μαζί σας κάντε μας ένα τηλέφωνο να βγούμε στις ταράτσες να "παίξουμε" φώτα ή καθρεφτάκια.(ανάλογα την ώρα )
Σου στέλνω τα τηλέφωνα μου με pm. Θα είμαι σπίτι όλη την ημέρα  ::

----------


## pstratos

Erwthsh -Idea.
Oi peristrofikoi portokali faroi den tha bohthousan sth skopeush?. Nomizw einai apo poly makria oratoi kai ena analampon fws einai pio eydiakrito apo mia lamch apo kathreptaki. Eimai de kai poly fthnoi 10--20 Euro.

----------


## ioworm

> ...peristrofikoi portokali faroi den tha bohthousan sth skopeush?


...μπορεί κανείς ακόμα να βρει ένα strobolight το οποίο εκτός από την πολύτιμη βοήθεια την οποία θα προσφέρει στη στόχευση, μπορούν άψογα να χρησιμεύσουν στα awmn_parties τα οποία θα κάνουμε στο μέλλον.

----------


## Alexandros

Είμαι κουρασμένος οπότε θα είμαι σύντομος  ::  

Κατ' αρχήν είδα τα μηνύματά σας αφού γύρισα οπότε δοκιμές άλλη φορά. Ούτως ή άλλως δεν υπήρξε χρόνος.

Στη συνέχεια πολλές ευχαριστίες στον Νίκο (MAuVE), τον Πάνο (Papashark) και τον Κίμωνα (Xaotikos) για την πολύτιμη και πολύωρη βοήθειά τους.

Μας πήρε κανένα 10ωρο χωρίς διάλλειμα ούτε για φαγητό (πράγμα που εμένα με πόνεσε ελαφρά  ::  ) μπήκαν δυο κουτιά αλλά Papashark οπότε σε δυο από τα Links τo απαιτούμενο καλλώδιο και οι σχετικές απώλειες περιορίστικαν δραματικά. Ενδεικτικά κερδίσαμε περί τα 3db στο link με dti. Στερεώθηκαν καλύτερα οι δυο από τους 4 ιστούς. Μετακινήθηκαν κάποιες κεραίες, μπήκε ένας splitter, άλλαξε γωνία και καλώδιο μια κεραία τηλεόρασης που μου έκοβε τη θέα του κεντρικού ιστού, περάστηκαν καλώδια UTP και ρεύματος για τα κουτιά, περάστηκαν καλώδια LMR400 από τους ιστούς στο δώμα, εγκαταστάθηκε ο υπόλοιπος εξοπλισμός σε ένα επιτοίχιο Rack 12U και άλλα που ξεχνάω. Μπήκε switch αλλά ελλείψει χρόνου και επειδή φεύγω για 10 ημέρες οπότε αν συμβεί κάτι δε θα είμαι εδώ για να το διορθώσω, δεν μπήκε ο δρομολογητής και το UPS.


Όταν φύγαμε ο κόμβος δούλευε όπως πριν του αλλάξουμε τα φώτα μια και καμμία από τις αλλαγές δεν επηρρεάζει το configuration των εξωτερικών links).

Φωτογραφίες (και σχόλια  ::  ) άλλη φορά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Απλά να πώ, ότι στα πλαίσια δοκιμών με spirosco με τη βοήθεια του MAuVE, προσωρινά το AP του Γεροβουνού (awmn-45) δεν λειτουργεί με omni αλλά με Grid. Τα τρία backbone Links είναι κανονικά σε λειτουργία.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από την επιχείρηση της 8 Ιουνίου, ξέρω άργησα αλλά κάλλιο αργά...

----------


## Alexandros

Μερικές ακόμη...

----------


## jabarlee

Ωραίος!
Οι άλλοι έχουν σκιστεί να σκαρφαλώνουν σε ιστούς, και εσύ έκανες τον paparazzi!!
Πόσο παίρνουν τα παιδιά την ώρα;

----------


## Alexandros

Jabarlee, άστα αυτά, ζηλεύεις που δεν έχω βάλει δισκάκι να σε κοιτάζει.

Σοβαρά τώρα πήρα πολύ λίγες φωτογραφίες, και δεν έχω μερικές συνολικές μετά το τελείωμα των εργασιών, ούτε και το Rack όπως είναι τώρα. 

Υπομονή, πρέπει απλά να βρω τον φορτιστή της ψηφιακής μηχανής  ::  

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Λοιπόν μετά από εργασίες χθές Σάββατο και σήμερα Κυριακή (με μόνο ένα διάλειμα για ποτά χθες το βράδυ  ::  ) ενεργοποιήθηκε ένα καλό link με Spirosco στο Αιγάλεω [είχε αρχικά δοκιμαστεί πριν 8 ημέρες από MAuVE & Spirosco στο Αιγάλεω και εμένα ξέρετε σε ποιά πλευρά]. Ελπίζω ότι αυτό το link που πάει εξαιρετικά μέχρι τώρα να δώσει μια καλή προσωρινή λύση στη διασύνδεση των περιοχών.

Επίσης στον κόμβο του Γεροβουνού πλέον λειτουργεί πλήρες Routing μεταξύ dti, jabarlee, spirosco & alexandros. Υλοποιείται από ένα Cisco 4700 Router (παλιό, καλό, καταργημένο μοντέλο εδώ και κάτι χρόνια) με 6 Ethernet και 1 Fast Ethernet (Ενεργά επί του παρόντος τα 5 Ethernet) και ενός 24-port Catalyst 3524 Switch.

Έβαλα και ένα UPS, αλλά πέθαινε ανεξέλεγκτα με αποτέλεσμα να το αποσυνδέσω.

Επί του παρόντος και λόγω προβλημάτων στο δίκτυο και κακής ποιότητας του link έχω απενεργοποιήσει το link μου με κέντρο. Όσοι εξυπηρετούνταν από αυτό φυσιολογικά πρέπει να είναι τώρα καλύτερα μέσω MAuVE, Spirosco, Alexandros. Το δίκτυο 10.2.0.0 έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα δρομολόγησης (θα το λύσω από πλευράς μου μέχρι Τετάρτη μάλλον) και καλό είναι να μη χρησιμοποιείται για να βγαίνουν συμπεράσματα για τη νέα μορφή των συνδέσεων.

Επίσης βρέθηκε και λύθηκε και ένα πρόβλημα καναλιών, μια και τα links μου με dti & jabarlee δούλευαν στο ίδιο κανάλι. Επειδή ως γνωστόν έχω open node (πολύ πριν διαφημιστεί η ιδέα) παρακαλούνται οι γείτονες να μην αλλάζουν κανάλια χωρίς συνεννόηση.

Ευχαριστώ τους MAuVE, Spirosco & Jabarlee για τη βοήθεια. Πάω να ξεκουράσω την μέση μου  ::  

Edit: η nodedb:45 ενημερώθηκε με όλες τις ενοχλητικές λεπτομέρειες, συμπεριλαμβανομένων IP & MAC διευθύνσεων.


Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος[/url]

----------


## kostas

Όλοι εμείς οι βορειανατολικοί (sam-santo-kostas-jankos-ygk-jilout) έχουμε open nodes εδώ και ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ μήνες. Έχουμε γνωστά passwords και μπαίνουμε για ρυθμίσεις σε όποιον κόμβο παραστεί ανάγκη, (από αλλαγή καναλιού μέχρι αλλαγή firmware). 

Θα έλεγα ότι είναι πια κλασσικό το διστακτικό μεταμεσονύκτιο sms (μετά από wireless μαλακία) στον ιδιοκτήτη του κόμβου:

>>>>>>(nickname) κοιμάσαι;

Απλώς είμαστε πιο σεμνοί από μερικούς μερικούς  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Alexandros

Σωστά τα λες Κώστα  ::  . Ειδικά σε επίπεδο wireless γειτονιάς τέτοια όχι μόνο είναι συνηθισμένα, αλλά ο κανόνας. Να μη θυμηθώ τα μηνύματα του τύπου ΄κόψαμε το κλαδί που καθόμασταν' by MAuVE και έτρεxα ή ο ίδιος ή τις περισσότερες φορές που δεν ήμουν εκεί τον αδερφό μου ή τον πατέρα μου να κάνει reset το bridge  ::  

Η κοινή ομαδική ευθύνη είναι το καλύτερο, και τα καλά της είναι απείρως περισσότερα από τα κακά της. Αρκεί οι ομάδες να μη βγαίνουν με ψηφοφορίες  ::  .

Αυτά, δε θα συνεχίσω για να μη βγούμε τελείως off topic. A, και Jason? μακρυά από αυτό το topic, τα λέμε αλλού  ::  .

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Και ένα Routing table show από τον Router:

AWMN-45-C4700-Router#show ip route
Codes: C - connected, S - static, I - IGRP, R - RIP, M - mobile, B - BGP
D - EIGRP, EX - EIGRP external, O - OSPF, IA - OSPF inter area
N1 - OSPF NSSA external type 1, N2 - OSPF NSSA external type 2
E1 - OSPF external type 1, E2 - OSPF external type 2, E - EGP
i - IS-IS, su - IS-IS summary, L1 - IS-IS level-1, L2 - IS-IS level-2
ia - IS-IS inter area, * - candidate default, U - per-user static route
o - ODR, P - periodic downloaded static route

Gateway of last resort is not set

10.0.0.0/8 is variably subnetted, 57 subnets, 7 masks
R 10.2.8.0/26 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:26, Ethernet5
R 10.2.9.0/26 [120/5] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:26, Ethernet5
R 10.49.121.64/28 [120/4] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:23, Ethernet1
R 10.2.11.0/26 [120/5] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:26, Ethernet5
R 10.1.3.0/24 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:26, Ethernet5
C 10.2.0.0/24 is directly connected, Ethernet3
R 10.2.1.0/24 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:26, Ethernet5
R 10.2.3.0/24 [120/4] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:07, Ethernet2
R 10.2.4.0/26 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:26, Ethernet5
R 10.2.6.0/25 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:26, Ethernet5
C 10.34.61.0/26 is directly connected, Ethernet0
R 10.37.58.0/26 [120/2] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:07, Ethernet2
R 10.37.57.0/26 [120/1] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:07, Ethernet2
R 10.37.56.0/26 [120/1] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:29, Ethernet1
R 10.17.119.64/26 [120/1] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:32, Ethernet5
R 10.17.118.64/30 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:32, Ethernet5
R 10.2.8.64/29 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:32, Ethernet5
R 10.2.11.64/27 [120/5] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:32, Ethernet5
C 10.37.56.80/29 is directly connected, Ethernet1
R 10.37.58.64/29 [120/1] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:13, Ethernet2
R 10.37.56.64/29 [120/1] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:29, Ethernet1
R 10.47.130.240/28 [120/2] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:29, Ethernet1
R 10.37.58.72/29 [120/2] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:13, Ethernet2
R 10.37.56.72/29 [120/2] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:29, Ethernet1
R 10.19.139.240/28 [120/3] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:29, Ethernet1
R 10.15.157.252/30 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:32, Ethernet5
R 10.19.140.240/28 [120/4] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:29, Ethernet1
R 10.26.122.0/24 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:32, Ethernet5
R 10.17.119.0/26 [120/1] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:32, Ethernet5
R 10.17.118.0/26 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:32, Ethernet5
R 10.14.141.0/26 [120/4] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:29, Ethernet1
R 10.2.4.128/28 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:32, Ethernet5
R 10.19.139.0/26 [120/3] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:29, Ethernet1
R 10.19.141.0/24 [120/4] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:29, Ethernet1
R 10.19.140.0/25 [120/4] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:29, Ethernet1
R 10.15.157.0/26 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:32, Ethernet5
R 10.15.156.0/24 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:32, Ethernet5
R 10.31.176.0/24 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.2.8.200/29 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.14.142.64/28 [120/4] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:29, Ethernet1
R 10.14.143.64/28 [120/4] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:29, Ethernet1
C 10.34.61.216/29 is directly connected, Ethernet5
R 10.19.139.64/29 [120/2] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:29, Ethernet1
R 10.2.4.208/28 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
C 10.34.61.200/29 is directly connected, Ethernet2
R 10.47.130.64/29 [120/2] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:29, Ethernet1
R 10.14.141.96/28 [120/4] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:29, Ethernet1
R 10.2.4.224/29 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.17.119.128/26 [120/1] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.37.58.248/29 [120/2] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:14, Ethernet2
R 10.37.57.248/29 [120/1] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:14, Ethernet2
R 10.47.130.72/29 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.37.56.248/29 [120/1] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:29, Ethernet1
R 10.2.4.252/30 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.2.4.248/30 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.23.24.240/29 [120/1] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:14, Ethernet2
R 10.2.4.244/30 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5

---------------------

Όπως συμφωνήθηκε με τον MAuVE μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα καταργήσω τελείως την (ήδη ανενεργή) σύνδεση με κέντρο και το δίκτυο 10.2.0.0. Ανάλογα και με τις εξελίξεις θα βάλω default gateway (gateway of last resort), μάλλον τον dti. Επίσης θα εξετάσω την περίπτωση να ενεργοποιήσω auto summary των routing tables. Μπορεί να φαίνονται μικρότερα αλλά μεταφέρονται ευκολότερα  :: . 

Φαντάζομαι ότι autosummary υποστηρίζεται και από zebra, θα μου το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος σχετικός?


Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## jason

> Η κοινή ομαδική ευθύνη είναι το καλύτερο, και τα καλά της είναι απείρως περισσότερα από τα κακά της. Αρκεί οι ομάδες να μη βγαίνουν με ψηφοφορίες  .


Μπαρδον αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην μιλήσω...Οι ομάδες που σχηματίζονται χωρίς ανοικτή ψηφοφορία προς όλους, δεν είναι ομάδες αλλά κλίκες....κάτι ανάλογο της μαφίας δηλαδή....cosa nostra...omerta... κλπ κλπ




> Αυτά, δε θα συνεχίσω για να μη βγούμε τελείως off topic. A, και Jason? μακρυά από αυτό το topic, τα λέμε αλλού .


ούτε εγώ θα συνεχίσω....αλλά μην το προκαλείς το troll έτσι? αφού το ξέρεις ότι τσιμπαει με το παραμικρό..  ::  

 ::

----------


## Alexandros

Έκλεισα το Router Interface μου προς 10.2.0.0 μια και η σύνδεσή μου με το κέντρο έχει διακοπεί και σε σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο δίκτυο τα πράγματα φαίνονται πιο σταθερά τώρα.

Απλά, αν κανείς από τους έχοντες πρόσβαση στο masterswitch ανοίξει το Link θα πρέπει να μου πει να σηκώσω και το Interface.

Οι διαφωνίες μου με τον Jason θα περιμένουν άλλο τόπο και χρόνο.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Μόλις επέστρεψα από Γεροβουνό και ένα ακόμα τετράωρο απασχόλησης στο δώμα.

Δοκιμάστηκε το AP και δουλεύει κανονικά (DHCP included). Είναι ακόμα συνδεδεμένο στη 12αρα omni μια και μου ζήτησαν κάποιοι συνάδελφοι να κάνουν δοκιμές από μακρυά.

Επανήλθε σε λειτουργία το masterswitch μια και είχε αποκοπεί όταν είχα κλείσει τη σύνδεση του δρομολογητή μου με το 10.2.0.0 δίκτυο. Τώρα λειτουργεί υπο νέα διεύθυνση  ::  *10.34.61.227*. Ελέγχει επιπλέον και την τροφοδοσία του Bridge με Spirosco για την περίπτωση που χρειαστεί τίποτα επείγον. Όσοι πρέπει εκτός spirosco που θα του το στείλω, ξέρουν το password, αν κανείς άλλος από τους γείτονες το χρειαστεί μου λέει με PM.

Μπήκε ένα προσωρινό UPS μια και το επισκευασμένο που σκόπευα να εγκαταστήσω μου πέθανε. Τώρα αυτό αν και πολύ καλό (1.4KVA) έχω κανένα χρόνο να το δουλέψω οπότε αν ξαφνικά δεν απαντάει τίποτα, θα ξέρουμε τι φταίει  ::  .

Μπήκε Default Route προς dti (και συνεπώς και προς nkladakis) για την περίπτωση που δουλέψει καμμία internet σύνδεση από τα παιδιά. Βέβαια σήμερα εγώ δεν είδα φως, σε αντίθεση με το προηγούμενο ΣΚ που με το ζόρι μεν αλλά κάτι φαινότανε που και που.

Η σύνδεση με dti μετά τη xθεσινή μας παρέμβαση με τον DiGi δουλεύει μεν, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι χειροτερεύει δε. Με την επιστροφή από διακοπές θα πρέπει με προτεραιότητα να την αντικαταστήσουμε το συντομότερο με άλλα καλύτερης ποιότητας.

Θα φύγω για διακοπές την Τρίτη το πρωί. Οι γονείς μου θα είναι Αθήνα όμως, οπότε αν χρειαστεί καμμία παρέμβαση μου λέτε τηλεφωνικά έστω και μετά. 

Θα ακολουθήσει άλλο post με κάποιες φωτογραφίες.

Happy Chatting & Downloading

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από την 'τελειωμένη' εγκατάσταση. Σε αντίθεση με τις πρώτες που ήταν από Canon Powershot G2 αυτές είναι από ένα Nokia 3650 οπότε μη περιμένετε θαύματα. Επίσης επειδή ήμουν μόνος μου δεν είχα μοντέλα να ποζάρουν  ::  οπότε αρκεστείτε σε ιστούς και άψυχα μηχανήματα.

----------


## Alexandros

Μερικές ακόμα:

----------


## Alexandros

Ένα σημερινό snapshot των routing tables. Σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο βλέπουμε μια σημαντική αύξηση των subnets (από 57 σε 82), αυτό ίσως να αντιστοιχεί σε ακόμα 5-6 συνδεδεμένους κόμβους στο δίκτυο. Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την εποχή δεν είναι και άσχημα.

AWMN-45-C4700-Router#sho ip rout
Codes: C - connected, S - static, I - IGRP, R - RIP, M - mobile, B - BGP
D - EIGRP, EX - EIGRP external, O - OSPF, IA - OSPF inter area 
N1 - OSPF NSSA external type 1, N2 - OSPF NSSA external type 2
E1 - OSPF external type 1, E2 - OSPF external type 2, E - EGP
i - IS-IS, su - IS-IS summary, L1 - IS-IS level-1, L2 - IS-IS level-2
ia - IS-IS inter area, * - candidate default, U - per-user static route
o - ODR, P - periodic downloaded static route

Gateway of last resort is not set

10.0.0.0/8 is variably subnetted, 82 subnets, 7 masks
R 10.2.8.0/26 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:34, Ethernet5
R 10.2.9.0/26 [120/5] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:34, Ethernet5
R 10.1.10.0/24 [120/8] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:34, Ethernet5
R 10.2.10.0/26 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:34, Ethernet5
R 10.1.9.0/24 [120/8] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:34, Ethernet5
R 10.49.121.64/28 [120/4] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:16, Ethernet1
R 10.2.11.0/26 [120/5] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:34, Ethernet5
R 10.32.46.0/26 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:34, Ethernet5
R 10.23.24.0/26 [120/2] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:22, Ethernet2
R 10.1.12.0/24 [120/8] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:34, Ethernet5
R 10.2.0.0/24 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:34, Ethernet5
R 10.1.3.0/24 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:34, Ethernet5
R 10.2.1.0/24 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:36, Ethernet5
R 10.2.3.0/24 [120/4] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:24, Ethernet2
R 10.2.4.0/26 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:36, Ethernet5
R 10.1.7.0/24 [120/7] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:36, Ethernet5
R 10.1.6.0/24 [120/7] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:36, Ethernet5
R 10.1.5.0/24 [120/8] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:36, Ethernet5
R 10.2.6.0/25 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:36, Ethernet5
R 10.37.58.0/26 [120/2] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:24, Ethernet2
C 10.34.61.0/26 is directly connected, Ethernet0
R 10.37.57.0/26 [120/1] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:24, Ethernet2
R 10.37.56.0/26 [120/1] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:18, Ethernet1
R 10.80.181.200/30 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:36, Ethernet5
R 10.17.119.64/26 [120/1] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:36, Ethernet5
R 10.17.118.64/30 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:36, Ethernet5
R 10.80.181.208/29 [120/5] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:36, Ethernet5
R 10.2.8.64/29 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:36, Ethernet5
R 10.2.10.64/29 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:36, Ethernet5
R 10.2.11.64/27 [120/5] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:36, Ethernet5
R 10.32.46.64/29 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:36, Ethernet5
C 10.37.56.80/29 is directly connected, Ethernet1
R 10.32.46.72/29 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:36, Ethernet5
R 10.37.58.64/29 [120/1] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:24, Ethernet2
R 10.47.130.240/28 [120/2] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:18, Ethernet1
R 10.37.56.64/29 [120/1] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:18, Ethernet1
R 10.37.58.72/29 [120/2] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:24, Ethernet2
R 10.37.56.72/29 [120/2] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:18, Ethernet1
R 10.19.139.240/28 [120/3] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:18, Ethernet1
R 10.15.157.252/30 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.19.140.240/28 [120/4] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:18, Ethernet1
R 10.26.122.0/24 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.17.119.0/26 [120/1] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.17.118.0/26 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.14.141.0/26 [120/4] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:18, Ethernet1
R 10.2.4.128/28 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.19.139.0/26 [120/3] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:18, Ethernet1
R 10.19.141.0/24 [120/4] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:18, Ethernet1
R 10.71.216.0/26 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.19.140.0/25 [120/4] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:18, Ethernet1
R 10.20.216.80/28 [120/7] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.15.157.0/26 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.15.156.0/24 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.31.176.0/24 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.80.181.64/26 [120/5] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.20.214.8/29 [120/7] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.20.216.0/26 [120/7] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.20.217.0/24 [120/7] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:00, Ethernet5
R 10.2.8.200/29 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:01, Ethernet5
R 10.14.142.64/28 [120/4] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:19, Ethernet1
R 10.14.143.64/28 [120/4] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:19, Ethernet1
C 10.34.61.216/29 is directly connected, Ethernet5
R 10.19.139.64/29 [120/2] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:19, Ethernet1
R 10.71.216.64/29 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:01, Ethernet5
R 10.20.214.16/29 [120/5] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:01, Ethernet5
R 10.2.4.208/28 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:01, Ethernet5
C 10.34.61.200/29 is directly connected, Ethernet2
R 10.47.130.64/29 [120/2] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:19, Ethernet1
R 10.14.141.96/28 [120/4] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:19, Ethernet1
R 10.2.4.224/29 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:01, Ethernet5
R 10.17.119.128/26 [120/1] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:01, Ethernet5
R 10.37.58.248/29 [120/2] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:00, Ethernet2
R 10.37.57.248/29 [120/1] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:00, Ethernet2
R 10.80.181.0/26 [120/5] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:01, Ethernet5
R 10.37.56.248/29 [120/1] via 10.37.56.81, 00:00:19, Ethernet1
R 10.2.4.252/30 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:01, Ethernet5
R 10.27.226.0/24 [120/5] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:01, Ethernet5
R 10.2.4.248/30 [120/3] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:01, Ethernet5
C 10.34.61.224/29 is directly connected, Ethernet3
R 10.23.24.240/29 [120/1] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:00, Ethernet2
R 10.2.4.244/30 [120/4] via 10.34.61.220, 00:00:01, Ethernet5
R 10.23.24.248/29 [120/2] via 10.34.61.204, 00:00:00, Ethernet2
S 0.0.0.0/32 [1/0] via 10.37.56.81

----------


## Renos

Alexandre πως και τρεχεις RIP στον router σου?
Δεν εχει γινει μεταβαση σε OSPF?

----------


## Alexandros

Όχι Renos, ακόμα RIP v2 τρέχουμε. Έχουν γίνει δοκιμές από κάποιους συναδέλφους με OSPF αλλά δεν τους δούλεψε. Από Σεπτέμβρη πιστεύω και ελπίζω να σχεδιάσουμε μια νεα κατάσταση δρομολόγησης που προφανώς θα περιλαμβάνει και άλλο πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης. Συζητιώνται OSPF, IS-IS και BGP.

Αλλά θα ανοίξω κάποια στιγμή σύντομα ένα topic στην τοπολογία να το συζητήσουμε αναλυτικά όλοι.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Renos

θα μπορουσα να συμμετασχω στην ομαδα σχεδιασης? με ενδιαφερει το routing και εχω μελετησει αρκετα για Routing απο materials της Cisco.

----------


## Alexandros

Προφανώς δεν είναι δικό μου θέμα μόνο αλλά νομίζω ότι όλοι όσοι έχουν όρεξη να δουλέψουν είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι.

Προσπάθησε να συμμετέχεις στη συζήτηση στο forum στα σχετικά θέματα και στα καινούρια που θα ξεκινήσουν και όταν οριστεί καμμία συνάντηση θα το δεις και μπορείς να έρθεις.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Θα είμαι Αθήνα μέχρι την Κυριακή 10/8 το πρωί. Μετά φεύγω εξωτερικό για 9 ημέρες. Αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον κόμβο μου μιλήστε τώρα διαφορετικά κάντε υπομονηήηηη  ::  .

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## rentis_city

Μα πάρε κι εσύ ρε άνθρωπε ένα κινητάκι με roaming...  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Επέστρεψα Αθήνα. ΣΚ θα περάσω από Γεροβουνό. Αν χρειάζεται κανείς κάτι ή υπάρχει καμμία παρατήρηση για τον κόμβο, μου λέει.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Λοιπόν το αθόρυβο τριο stooges (MAuVE, Spirosco και άγνωστος Χ) έδωσε παράσταση στο Γεροβουνό υπό τα δυνατά φώτα του υπεύθυνου φωτισμού Απόλωνα. Πέρα από την κατανάλωση περί των 7 λίτρων νερού σε ένα πεντάωρο το οποίο και επιστρέψαμε πάραυτα στο περιβάλλον με την μορφή σταγονιδίων έχω συντόμως (και παραλείποντας κάποια ενδιάμεσα δοκιμαστικά στάδια) να πω ότι έγιναν τα εξής:

Συναρμολόγηση και προσαρμογή πιάτου 80cm Televes. Δοκιμαστική λειτουργία με χρήση κυκλικού feeder 9db, διπόλου από PaW και ενσωματωμένης κεραίας κάρτας PCMCIA (μια παλιά ιδέα του MAuVE).
Τα αποτελέσματα με τα δυο τελευταία ίσως από τον Νίκο με τη μορφή project, quiz θα σας γελάσω  ::  . Η επιλογή και προμήθεια των εξαιρετικών πιάτων αλουμινίου, όπως και η μεταφορά έγιναν από τον Σπύρο. Στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος των δοκιμών οι μετρήσεις έγιναν χρησιμοποιώντας ως στόχο το ανυποψίαστο AP του Jacobs. Δεν στέλναμε δεδομένα οπότε δεν πρέπει να επηρρεάστηκε η λειτουργία των αγαπημένων Clients του Jabarlee  :: . 

Scanning από την ταράτσα (όχι από δώμα ή ιστό) της περιοχής με netstumbler (αναλυτικά στοιχεία μετά). Επίσης προσπάθεια ανίχνευσης του wiresounds. Όπως τελικά αποδείχτηκε δεν είχαμε οπτική επαφή και άτρα η αισιοδοξία μετατράπηκε σε ελαφριά απογοήτευση. Ήθελα πολύ να γίνω γείτονας με το Γιάννη  ::  .

Εγκατάσταση του πιάτου με τον feeder κυκλικής πόλωσης σε μόνιμη θέση και αντικατάσταση της 24dbi Andrews από το πιάτο στο link μου με τον Spirosco. Προφανώς είχε προηγηθεί αντίστοιχη κίνηση εγκατάστασης από τον Spirosco στο δικό του σπίτι. To link αν και τώρα υλοποιείται με λιγότερη ισχύ από πριν είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση από πλευράς λαμβανόμενου σήματος και από τα δυο άκρα. Φυσιολογικά λοιπόν θα είναι ακόμα πιο σταθερό. Οι δοκιμές μεταφοράς αρχείων έδειξαν ένα σταθερό throughput στο πεντάλεπτο της τάξης του 1.8Mbps (καθαρά νούμερα χωρίς τα 802.11 overheads).

Μεταφορά λίγο ψηλότερα και επαναστόχευση της κεραίας προς jabarlee. Τα στοιχεία ποιότητας της σύνδεσης παρέμειναν το ίδιο σταθερά (και καλά).

Δοκιμή file transfer με eDonkey. Τα αποτελέσματα ενθαρυντικότατα, εντυπωσιακά θα έλεγα. Με μόνο 8 χρήστες στο δίκτυο 100-200KBps (B=Bytes) ταυτόχρονο upload και download ήταν συνηθισμένο και πολλές φορές ήταν και αρκετά παραπάνω.

Τα αποτελέσματα του netstumbler, ακολουθούν, το δίκτυο hokeypokey, με 5 APs στο ίδιο κανάλι (11) θα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε τι κάνει. Ξέρει κανείς που/ποιοί είναι?

31-Aug-03 
( SSID )	Type	( BSSID )	Time (GMT)	[ SNR Sig Noise ]	Channelbits
( awmn-45 )	BBS	( 00:40:96:33:73:14 )	09:31:23 (GMT)	[ 47 96 49 ]	2
( OK )	BBS	( 00:40:05:31:e5:63 )	09:31:52 (GMT)	[ 26 75 49 ]	40
( default )	BBS	( 00:06:25:56:5f:53 )	09:31:53 (GMT)	[ 30 79 49 ]	40
( awmn-34 )	BBS	( 00:40:96:35:a0:ff )	09:31:54 (GMT)	[ 13 62 49 ]	8
( TEST )	BBS	( 00:80:c8:ac:e6:17 )	09:31:55 (GMT)	[ 20 69 49 ]	2
( awmn-841 )	BBS	( 00:40:96:42:e6:8d )	09:32:00 (GMT)	[ 19 68 49 ]	40
( hokeypokey )	BBS	( 00:02:dd:34:e9:b3 )	09:33:09 (GMT)	[ 24 73 49 ]	800
( audi )	BBS	( 00:40:96:39:be:b7 )	09:33:09 (GMT)	[ 14 63 49 ]	2
( awmn-45-1286 )	BBS	( 00:40:96:47:a0:80 )	09:33:09 (GMT)	[ 30 79 49 ]	40
( imagination )	BBS	( 00:10:e7:f5:53:0f )	09:33:09 (GMT)	[ 20 69 49 ]	2
( Pegasus-1 )	BBS	( 00:40:96:26:42:fd )	09:33:10 (GMT)	[ 28 77 49 ]	20
( audi )	BBS	( 00:40:96:39:b6:d0 )	09:33:23 (GMT)	[ 21 70 49 ]	2
-555666	BBS	( 00:40:96:30:74:e0 )	09:34:30 (GMT)	[ 38 87 49 ]	8
( [email protected]+$#.H )	BBS	( 00:40:96:53:55:82 )	09:35:12 (GMT)	[ 79 128 49 ]	80
( AWMN_1286_A )	BBS	( 00:40:96:43:3c:f1 )	09:36:28 (GMT)	[ 10 59 49 ]	800
( hokeypokey )	BBS	( 00:02:dd:34:e9:69 )	09:37:22 (GMT)	[ 16 65 49 ]	800
( hokeypokey )	BBS	( 00:02:dd:34:e9:a3 )	09:37:24 (GMT)	[ 11 60 49 ]	800
( hokeypokey )	BBS	( 00:02:dd:34:e9:bd )	09:37:24 (GMT)	[ 14 63 49 ]	800
( hokeypokey )	BBS	( 00:02:dd:34:e9:92 )	09:37:24 (GMT)	[ 8 57 49 ]	800
( Club )	BBS	( 00:40:96:26:30:91 )	09:38:29 (GMT)	[ 17 66 49 ]	2
( tsunami1 )	BBS	( 00:40:96:35:fd:97 )	09:39:22 (GMT)	[ 18 67 49 ]	10
( [email protected]+$#.H )	BBS	( 00:40:96:53:c6:b0 )	09:39:48 (GMT)	[ 21 70 49 ]	80


Φωτογραφίες σε άλλο post.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το προαναφερθέν event (από κάμερα τηλεφώνου, μην περιμένετε θαύματα).

----------


## jabarlee

Ωραία δουλειά!
το αρχείο του Netstumbler δημιουργεί ανάμικτα συναισθήματα: Είσαι σε πολύ καλή θέση τελικά, αλλά γίνεται της κακομοίρας από δίκτυα...
Ερώτηση: αν όλα πάνε καλά με αυτό που σχεδιάζουμε με τον Δερμάνη, το link Alexandros-Jabarlee θα γίνει Alexandros-Bakolaz, ή όχι;
Το λέω, καθώς ο Σεπτέμβρης μπήκε (καλό μήνα) και τώρα θα κινηθούν τα πράγματα λίγο....

----------


## ioworm

και προκειμένου να κινηθούν λίγο τα πράγματα...
από που προμηθετήκατε τα 80cm Televes? Πόσο κόστισαν?

----------


## Alexandros

Γείτονα Jabarlee, μια και είμαστε εντάξει για την ώρα, προτιμώ να παραμείνει το link μας ώς έχει, εφόσον δεν έχεις αντίρηση. Αφού λήξει το θέμα της σύνδεσης με bakolaz, dermani, dti το συζητάμε. Για το netstumbler μη ξεχνάς ότι χρησιμοποίησα 24+db κεραία και έχω θέα σε όλο σχεδόν το Νότο ενώ είμαι κλεισμένος (και συνεπώς δεν έχω και θόρυβο) από το Βορρά. Για τον τελευταίο λόγο δε φαίνεται και να μπορώ να βοηθήσω τους βόρειους (Μενίδι κ.λπ.).

ioworm, το θέμα συζητείται στις ομαδικές. Το συγκεκριμένο πιάτο κόστισε 45 Euro. O Feeder ήταν από άλλη ομαδική, γύρω στα 35 Ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## jabarlee

> Γείτονα Jabarlee, μια και είμαστε εντάξει για την ώρα, προτιμώ να παραμείνει το link μας ώς έχει, εφόσον δεν έχεις αντίρηση.


Έχω 1-2...  ::  
Ξέρω ότι αυτό που δεν θες είναι τα πολλά hops. Πολλά hops από τι όμως; Μια και το δίκτυο έχει εξαπλωθεί αρκετά στην δυτική αττική, το κέντρο δεν είναι πια ο Dti, μάλλον δεν υπάρχει κέντρο. Βεβαίως και είναι πολύ καλύτερα να υπάρχουν τα λιγότερα hops, ειδικά σε wireless δίκτυο, όμως, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, το link σου με τον Dti είναι κακό. Και δέχομαι ότι το δικό μας δεν είναι άσχημο, όμως με όλα τα errors, σίγουρα δεν είναι full. Εγώ δεν έχω δει max throughput πάνω από 290Kb/sec, και σίγουρα αυτό δεν είναι καλό.
Επιπλέον, το link περνάει πάνω από τον bakolaz, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούμε να ορίσουμε τα κανάλια όπως θα θέλαμε, για να μην παρεμβάλει το ένα στο άλλο. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έχουμε ήδη ένα σημαντικό περιορισμό, το KKE που είναι ακριβώς στην μέση με μια omni και εκπέμπει full, έχοντας γεμίσει θόρυβο όλη την περιοχή.
Και άντε, κρατάμε κάπως το δικό μας Link...το Alex-Dti όμως θα έπρεπε να κοπεί.
Νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να το συζητήσουμε σοβαρά, πίνοντας πολλές μπύρες, τώρα κάπου κοντά...  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Συμφωνώ και για τις μπύρες και για τα υπόλοιπα. Το μόνο που είπα είναι ότι θέλω πρώτα να δούμε να υλοποιείται το link dti-dermanis-bakolaz (που αυτόματα σημαίνει κατάργηση του δικού μου link με dti, πράγμα που το θέλω όσο κανένας άλλος λόγω των προβλημάτων του Link) και τότε συζητάμε για το αν εγώ θα συνδέομαι με εσένα ή τον Αποστόλη. Τόσο απλά, χωρίς διακρίσεις  ::  .


Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

> Και άντε, κρατάμε κάπως το δικό μας Link...το Alex-Dti όμως θα έπρεπε να κοπεί.
> Νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να το συζητήσουμε σοβαρά, πίνοντας πολλές μπύρες, τώρα κάπου κοντά...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα να το κόψουμε στη μέση και να γίνει dti--->dermanis--->jabarlee 
Αυτό σημαίνει οτι ο jabarlee θα έχει ανάγκη από ένα ακόμη interface (εφόσον παραμείνει το jabarlee-alexandros). 
Μήπως ένα link bakolaz--->alexandros δώσει καλύτερη λύση;

Πάντως, πιθανότατα εγώ να μη χρειαστεί να πειράξω καθόλου την κεραία μου όταν στήσει ο dermanis το κόμβο του, οπότε μπορούμε σε περίπτωση ανάγκης να έχουμε σαν back-up και το σημερινό link Alexandros-dti, απλά θα χρειάζεται να κάνουμε μόνο κάποιες ρυθμίσεις αν ποτέ πέσει το link dermanis-jabarlee.

----------


## jabarlee

Το πρόβλημα είναι αυτό που αναφέρει ο Δαμιανός:
Θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι το link Dti-Dermanis μπορεί να γίνει και μάλιστα να μην έχει κανένα πρόβλημα.Το θέμα είναι ότι αν ο Δερμάνης συνδεθεί μαζί μου, δεν έχω άλλο χώρο στην μπάντα (interface έχω, μια engenius με ψύκτρα  ::  σε dual ISA slot)
Από την άλλη είναι κρίμα να συνδεθεί ο Δερμάνης με τον Αποστόλη, γιατί έτσι δεν θα μειώσουμε το Link μας κατά ένα Km. Βέβαια, αν τελικά θεωρηθεί ότι είναι καλύτερο, δίνω την Engenius στον Αποστόλη και κρατάω το cisco (  ::  ζήλεια-ψώρα)
Το κακό πάντως σε όλη αυτή την ιστορία, είναι ότι για να βγει το κομμάτι που είναι μετά τον Dti στο Αιγάλεω, θα περνάει αναγκαστικά από την διαδρομή Dti-Dermanis-Jabarlee-bakolaz-Alexandros ,ενώ τώρα γίνεται με το Dti-Alexandros. To ιδανικό θα ήταν και link dermanis-Alexandros, που το βλέπω δύσκολο...
ας μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι μετά διευκολείνεται η διαδρομή μέσω του cp:
Dti-Dermanis-jabarlee-bakolaz-cp-soulreaper
&
Alexandros-jabarlee-bakolaz-cp-soulreaper
από 
Dti-Alexandros-jabarlee-bakolaz-cp-soulreaper

 ::  Αλέξανδρε, δεν γυρνάς το cisco σου στον cp ή τον Soulreaper;

Κατακλύζομαι από εναλλακτικά Links, βοήθεια!!!
Τα έχω κάνει αχταρμα στο κεφάλι μου, το ίδιο και στο χαρτί...

τελική πρόταση: όσο το συντομότερο γίνεται, να κάνουμε το εξής:

*"Σουβλάκια-μπύρες-backbone meeting"*
με αποκλειστική συμμετοχή των:
Alexandros
Dti
Dermanis
Jabarlee
Bakolaz
Cp
Soulreaper
Spirosco
guest star - MauVe

Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής με pm

----------


## MAuVE

Επικοινωνίες μάθημα πρώτον :

Ποτέ δεν καταργούμε ένα δρόμο που έχει το παλαιότερο track record. Φτιάχνουμε τον καλύτερο δρόμο και αφήνουμε τον παλαιό είτε γιά περιφερειακή κίνηση ή back-up. Οταν φτιάξαν την Κακία Σκάλα δεν ανατινάξαν την παλαιά εθνική Αθηνών - Κορίνθου.

Επικοινωνίες μάθημα δεύτερον :

Κοιτάμε το δίκτυο και όχι το τομάρι μας μόνο. 
Υπάρχει το Αιγάλεω με πολύ κόσμο. Πως πας dti - spirosco ; 
dti-dermanis-jabarlee-bakolaz-Alexandros-Spirosco ?

Ολες αυτές οι περιττές διαδρομές που αυξάνουν τη στάθμη θορύβου πως δικαιολογούνται; Πιστεύεις ότι θα ωφεληθούν οι Αιγαλεώτες;

----------


## jabarlee

Θα ωφεληθούν, αν έχουν 11 mbps και όχι 3...

H παλαιότητα ενός link δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου, η αποτελεσματικότητα μόνο. Υπάρχουν δύο οπτικές γωνίες για να δει κανείς αυτά τα links:
*1.* βλέπουμε πως εξυπηρετούνται καλύτερα τα δύο άκρα της διαδρομής. Είναι σαφές ότι εξυπηρετούνται με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα, καλά links
*2.* Βλέπουμε αν ενδιάμεσα εξυπηρετούνται και άλλοι. Μπορεί να χάσουν τα δύο άκρα σε ταχύτητα και εύρος, αλλά να κερδίσουν όσοι συνδέονται σε ενδιάμεσους κόμβους.
Έτσι:
Αν παραμείνει το dti-alexandros-spirosco, έχουμε 1 hop μεταξύ dti-spirosco, αλλά χαμηλές ταχύτητες, αφού τουλάχιστον το ένα link δεν είναι καλό. (αλήθεια, το alex-spirosco που είναι μακρινό, είναι full ::  Επίσης, όσοι συνδέονται από την μεριά μου με τον Dti, έχουν πρόβλημα, καθώς πάλι παίζει το alex-dti, αλλά και το jab-alex που σαφώς δεν είναι και τo αποδοτικότερο link.
Επίσης, όσοι συνδέονται από τον bakolaz και πέρα (soulreaper-cp-bakolaz), έχουν ακόμα μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα: για να συνδεθούν είτε με spirosco είτε με dti (που και γεωγραφικά είναι στου διαόλου τη μάνα μεταξύ τους), πρέπει να περάσουν από το bakolaz-jabarlee-alexandros.
Αν πραγματοποιηθεί το σενάριο dti-dermanis-jabarlee και jabarlee-bakolaz-alexandros, τα πράγματα θα έχουν ως εξής:
Όλα τα link θα είναι πλήρως αποδοτικά, αφού είναι αρκετά κοντινά. Θέμα θορύβου δεν υπάρχει, γιατί προς τον Δερμάνη η περιοχή δεν έχει άλλα links. Ξεφορτωνόμαστε έτσι 2 βραχνάδες: το link dti-alex και το jab-alex, για το οποίο ισχύουν τα εξής: Ακριβώς στην μέση μεταξύ alexandros, bakolaz, jabarlee, υπάρχει το AP του ΚΚΕ. Επειδή εκπέμπει στο κανάλι 6, δεν μας αφήνει περιθώρια στην επιλογή καναλιών για τα AP μας και τα ad-hoc μας. Αν λοιπόν σταματήσει το jab-alex, ελευθερώνεται ένα κανάλι και μπορούμε να κάνουμε αποδοτικότερο το bakolaz-jabarlee.
Εγώ θα είμαι 2 hop μακρυά από τον dti και 3 από τον spirosco
Επιπλέον, ο cp (και από πίσω ο soulreaper) θα βγαίνει με 2 hop στον spirosco, και με 3 στον Dti.
Σε αυτό το σενάριο είναι "ριγμένη" η διαδρομή spirosco-dti, αλλά κερδισμένοι όλοι οι ενδιάμεσοι.
Σενάριο υπάρχει και άλλο, αν έχετε αντοχές:
Κόβεται το link jabarlee-bakolaz και γίνονται τα εξής:
dti-dermanis-jabarlee
bakolaz-alexandros
bakolaz-dermanis
Αυτό δείχνει με βάση την λογική το καλύτερο σενάριο (αν ο Δερμάνης έχει δυνατότητα για 3 interfaces, και ο bakolaz την διάθεση για 4 που ήδη υπάρχουν...) αλλά δεν μου αρέσει γιατί χάνω το link με τον bakolaz, που ήταν και ο πρωταρχικός σκοπός μου όταν έμαθα για wifi.

Σας στέλνω και τα σχετικά σχέδια, γιατί δεν έχω όρεξη για διάβασμα. Υπόψην, ότι στις επιλογές 1-3 ο Αλέξανδρος απελευθερώνει ένα interface που ενδεχομένως να χρησιμοποιήσει αλλού. Στην επιλογή 3 μου μένει ελεύθερο εμένα ένα interface για άλλη χρήση.

----------


## MAuVE

> Σε αυτό το σενάριο είναι "ριγμένη" η διαδρομή spirosco-dti, αλλά κερδισμένοι όλοι οι ενδιάμεσοι.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, εκεί ήθελα να καταλήξεις για να πάρω πάσσα για την επόμενη ρητορική ερώτηση :

Πόσοι (αριθμός) είναι οι "ριγμένοι" που κρέμονται από τον dti και τον spirosco και πόσοι (αριθμός) οι κερδισμένοι ενδιάμεσοι;




> ... αλλά δεν μου αρέσει γιατί χάνω το link με τον bakolaz, που ήταν και ο πρωταρχικός σκοπός μου όταν έμαθα για wifi.


Μανώλη σε καταλαβαίνω και δικαιολογώ πλήρως την παραπάνω σου προτίμηση, αλλά δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό να την προβάλω σαν αντεπιχείρημα σε όσους θεωρητικολογούν σχετικά με την ισότιμη μεταχείριση νέων-παλαιών, μικρών-μεγάλων, κοντινών-μακρυνών, συνεπών-ασυνεπών, κλικαδόρων-αποκλεισμένων κ.λ.π.

----------


## jabarlee

> Πόσοι (αριθμός) είναι οι "ριγμένοι" που κρέμονται από τον dti και τον spirosco και πόσοι (αριθμός) οι κερδισμένοι ενδιάμεσοι;


Βαριέμαι να υπολογίσω αριθμό, αλλά στην πρώτη περίπτωση είναι οι clients των Dti-Spirosco και όσοι είναι στα από εκεί και πέρα links.
Στην δεύτερη εγώ, ο jacobs, o bakolaz, ο cp και Soulreaper (ξέρω ότι ο cp δεν έχει AP, για τον soulreaper δεν ξέρω πολλά. Οι τρεις πρώτοι κόμβοι έχουν ήδη 20 άτομα, φαντάζομαι τώρα που τελείωσε το καλοκαίρι, ειδικά του jacobs θα πήξει...
Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι για τους περισσότερους που είναι μακρυά από Dti-spirosco, έτσι κι αλλιώς η άλλη άκρη της διαδρομής είναι πρακτικά απρόσιτη...νομίζω ότι η σύνδεση κάποιου από την Αγ.Παρασκευή με κάποιον στον κόμβο σου είναι μόνο θεωρητική. Αν λάβεις υπόψη αυτό, δεν κάνει και μεγάλη ζημιά το να βαλτιώσουμε την κατάσταση για τους ενδιάμεσα...
Για να έχουν και αυτοί καλή διασύνδεση μεταξύ τους, χρειάζονται αρκετά εναλλακτικά routes, που πρακτικά μπορεί να επιτευχθεί με πολλά, κοντινά bb links.




> Μανώλη σε καταλαβαίνω και δικαιολογώ πλήρως την παραπάνω σου προτίμηση, αλλά δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό να την προβάλω σαν αντεπιχείρημα σε όσους θεωρητικολογούν σχετικά με την ισότιμη μεταχείριση νέων-παλαιών, μικρών-μεγάλων, κοντινών-μακρυνών, συνεπών-ασυνεπών, κλικαδόρων-αποκλεισμένων κ.λ.π.


α...καλά...δεν με ενδιαφέρουν πολύ αυτές οι απόψεις...μόνο από συγκεκριμένους που εκτιμώ από τα γραφόμενά τους και μόνο, χωρίς να τους έχω δει ποτέ.
Κατάλαβα πάντως νωρίς, ότι από την στιγμή που το χρησιμοποιούμε για το awmn, το link bakolaz-jabarlee δεν θα ήταν αυτό που θα θέλαμε...η αρχική σκέψη ήταν να το έχουμε αποκλειστικό, αλλά μας συνεπήρε βλέπεις η διάδοση του δικτύου. Οπότε πια δεν έχει τόσο ιδιαίτερο λόγο ύπαρξης...

----------


## Alexandros

Κατ' αρχήν νομίζω ότι είναι μια δημιουργική συζήτηση, η οποία λίγο ακόμα να συνεχιστεί θα ακυρώσει την ανάγκη του Meeting ή ακόμα καλύτερα θα οδηγήσει το meeting στο να έχει focus μόνο στα σουβλάκια και στις μπύρες, πράγμα ακόμα θετικότερο  ::  .

Θα επαναλάβω, ότι αυτό που είπα είναι ότι θα ήθελα να δω πρώτα το link dti-dermanis-bakolaz or jabarlee και μετά να αποφασίσουμε τελειωτικά για τα επόμενα βήματα, μια και τα πράγματα αλλάζουν και αν τελικά το link γίνει σε δυο μήνες, μπορεί να έχουμε και άλλες επιλογές. Προσοχή, δεν αμφισβητώ την θέληση και τη διάθεση κανενός, όλοι όμως ξέρουμε ότι οι καθυστερήσεις είναι αναπόφευκτες και στο συγκεκριμένο link είναι ο κανόνας, 6+ μήνες το συζητάμε με διάφορους τρόπους.

Μανώλη έκανες για μια ακόμη φορά εξαιρετική δουλειά τόσο στην καταγραφή όσο και στις προτάσεις εναλλακτικών. Εγώ θα έκλεινα προς την κουρτίνα 3, αλλά όπως είπα, αφού πρώτα δω να γίνεται το προαναφερθέν link. Επίσης, σε σχέση με την πρόταση Νίκου και Δαμιανού για εφεδρικό το υπάρχον μου με Δαμιανό, αν πράγματι είμαστε στην ίδια ευθεία, και μια και τα τρια σημεία έχουν 340 Bridges μπορώ να κρατήσω το Interface και να ενεργοποιείται μόνο σε περίπτωση ανάγκης (και μάλλον αυτόματα, το dti bridge θα γίνει root και θα είναι multipoint το connection).

Τέλος συμφωνώ με το ότι δεν υπάρχει κέντρο, και αν υπήρχε δε θα ήθελα να είμαι εγώ, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη το τι ευθύνη είναι κάτι τέτοιο (=ακόμα λιγότερος χρόνος για μπύρες)  ::  .

Όσο όμως καλύπτω από τη μια μεριά το Αιγάλεω πρέπει να βελτιστοποιήσουμε την απόδοση του Δικτύου και προς τα εκεί, και αυτό είναι μια σημαντική παράμετρος. Επίσης, πλέον το connectivity across awmn έχει βελτιωθεί.

Θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω δοκιμές και με οποιονδήποτε άλλο το επιθυμεί από αυτούς που αναφέρεις (τους οποίους και θεωρώ ενεργά μέλη ούτως ή άλλως), αλλά δεν έχω τα περιθώρια χρόνου να οδηγήσω εγώ αυτή τη διαδικασία. Θα ήθελα και από την πλευρά τους να γραφτεί ότι έίναι έτοιμοι (=χρόνος, εξοπλισμός και διάθεση) να κάνουν το κάτι παραπάνω. Τέλος να πω ότι ο Σεπτέμβριος είναι ένας δύσκολος μήνας και για εμένα και ας μην έχω εξετάσεις, ή μήπως έχω  ::  .

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## jabarlee

Θα αλλάξω την υπογραφή μου:
*Αφήστε τα λόγια και κάντε backbone links για να πάμε για μπύρες!!!*
Λοιπόν, όταν θα υπάρχουν νέα, κανονίζουμε τις λεπτομέρειες

----------


## bakolaz

Μου μύρισαν σουβλάκια και είπα να <<σκάσω και εγώ μύτη>>. 
Δυο παρατηρήσεις θα ήθελα να κάνω. Το σενάριο διασύνδεσης bakolaz-dermanis με adhoc σύνδεση είναι κάτι το οποίο δεν συζητήθηκε ποτέ ως κάτι που αναμένεται να γίνει. Αυτό το οποίο συζητούσαμε ήταν το να γίνει διασύνδεση jab-dermanis και να παρω εγώ το link με τον Alexandro. 
Προκειται για κάτι το οποίο είχε συζητηθεί, αλλά δεν είχε κιόλας αποφασισθεί οριστικά από όλους τους αναμιγόμενους με την υπόθεση αυτή.
Επίσης το θέμα αυτό δεν συζητείται 6+ μήνες (υπερβολικό) αλλά ίσως μόνο τους μισούς. Εξάλλου το ότι υπάρχει οπτική επαφή του dti με τον dermani είναι κάτι το οποίο διαπιστώθηκε αρχές καλοκαιριού αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Οπότε με δεδομένο το ότι είναι μια υπόθεση η οποία απαιτεί συννενόηση μεταξύ ατόμων που απουσίαζαν σε διακοπές πότε ο ένας και πότε ο άλλος και ότι χρειάζεται σωστός σχεδιασμός για να μην γίνουν τα πράγματα χειρότερα, θεωρώ ότι το διάστημα που πέρασε δεν είναι υπερβολικό αλλά και ότι τίποτα δεν χάθηκε.
Θα πρότεινα συνάντηση από κοντά για να τα πούμε ωραία και ευχάριστα και να τροποποιήσουμε ενδεχομένως ο ένας τις σκέψεις του άλλου (πάντα με θετικό προσανατολισμό  ::  )

Αλήθεια το link Alexandros-spirosco είναι τόσο καλό ώστε να παραμείνει ως έχει με τόσο μεγάλο φόρτο; Άποψη μου είναι ότι είναι πολύ πιο καλό από το Alexandros-Dti (στην πράξη δηλαδή) , αλλά επαρκεί όμως;

----------


## Achille

Άμα δε με καλέσετε στο meeting θα σας φορμάρω όλους όσους είστε στο meeting, μιας και έχω passwords από όλους.
Κανονίστε!  ::

----------


## jabarlee

> Άμα δε με καλέσετε στο meeting θα σας φορμάρω όλους όσους είστε στο meeting, μιας και έχω passwords από όλους.
> Κανονίστε!


  ::  τσκ, τσκ, τσκ...Επίπεδο παλιού χρήστη...  ::

----------


## dermanis

Αγαπητοί συν-ιδεάτες, μετά την επανένταξή μου ξανά στον πολιτισμό και την αναγκαία ολιγοήμερη προσαρμογή μου στην πραγματικότητα, θα κάνω πρόσκληση για meeting ώστε να προχωρήσει το θέμα.

----------


## Alexandros

Καλώς επέστρεψες Βαγγέλη, περιμένουμε νέα και εξελίξεις  ::  
Αποστόλη πρόσεξε τη διατύπωσή μου. Η διασύνδεση της Νέας Ιωνίας μέσω Βαγέλλη είναι πιο πρόσφατη αλλά εδώ και πάνω από έξι μήνες συζητιόντουσαν άλλες εναλλακτικές. Δεν ήσουνα παλιός τότε και δεν είχες εμπλακεί  ::  ή απλά ήσουνα για μπύρες και δεν το είχες ακούσει  ::  

Αποστόλη το Link με spirosco θα παραμείνει όσο χρειάζεται. Ούτε στιγμή περισσότερο. Είναι όμως καλό link και όχι παράλογο από πλευράς ισχύος, ειδικά μετά τις καινούργιες κεραίες. Απλά δε βλέπω το λόγο να ανοίξουμε και άλλο μέτωπο (ψάξιμο και ΥΛΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ εναλλακτικών) πριν κλείσουμε το παλιότερο που έχουμε ανοικτό, πάνω από έξι μήνες (η επανάληψη μητήρ της μαθήσεως  ::  ).

Σε κάθε περίπτωση είμαι αισόδοξος στο ότι θα βρούμε λύση, καθότι όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι έχουν δείξει από καιρό και το μεράκι τους και τη δέσμευσή τους.

Αχιλλέα, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μη σε καλέσουμε, απλά δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα είναι για τη σωστή ημέρα  ::  .

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## bakolaz

> Αποστόλη πρόσεξε τη διατύπωσή μου. Η διασύνδεση της Νέας Ιωνίας μέσω Βαγέλλη είναι πιο πρόσφατη αλλά εδώ και πάνω από έξι μήνες συζητιόντουσαν άλλες εναλλακτικές.


Δεκτή η παρατήρηση σου. Με μπέρδεψε η διατύπωση και νόμιζα ότι αναφερόσουν στην συγκεκριμένη λύση για την οποία απάντησα και εγώ ότι δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλο το διάστημα που συζητείται. Το link dti-alex είναι κάτι που μας απασχολεί εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό και όντως σίγουρα ξεπερνάει τους 6 μήνες.Η μοναδική όμως διαθέσιμη λύση μέχρι σήμερα είναι αυτή που συζητάμε εδώ και κάποιο διάστημα.Καλό θα είναι να την βάλουμε άμεσα σε μια πορεία υλοποίησης (αφού μιλήσουμε όμως πρώτα).




> Δεν ήσουνα παλιός τότε και δεν είχες εμπλακεί  ή απλά ήσουνα για μπύρες και δεν το είχες ακούσει


Στον παλιό ρε ; Το είχε ακούσει ο παλιός αλλά άφηνε τους πιο νέους να ιδρώνουν ...  ::   ::  

Ανυπομονώ να τα πουμε απο κοντά με όλους σας  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Επειδή αυτή η βλακία με την διακοπή λειτουργίας παλαιών δοκιμασμένων λινκς προκειμένου να παραχωρήσουν τη θέση τους σε νέα θεωρητικά καλύτερα έχει λάβει επιδημικές διαστάσεις, σε καλώ δημόσια Αλέξανδρε 

*να διακόψεις αυτοστιγμεί το λινκ με dti.*

Για να καταλάβουν όλοι όσοι θέλουν να στήθεί δίκτυο, ότι δεν μπορεί ο κάθε, κατά τον Αίσωπο άφρων, (εγώ τους προσφωνώ διαφορετικά) να ποστάρει πλάνα και συμβουλές *ανέξοδα*.

Είμαι στη διάθεσή σου το Σαββατοκύριακο να τα κατεβάσουμε όλα και να τα βάλουμε στα κουτιά τους.

----------


## jabarlee

Ελπίζω να μην αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Σήμερα το βραδάκι έγινε πεντάλεπτη διακοπή του κόμβου μου για την αντικατάσταση του UPS. Τοποθετήθηκε αρχικά ένα μικρότερο από το προηγούμενο αλλά καινούργιο APC 700INET (700 VA). 

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα εγκατασταθεί και η διαθέσιμη Ethernet Card στο UPS για απομακρυσμένη διαχείριση. Λόγω του παραπάνω και λόγω εγκατάστασης μιας επιπλέον σειριακής κάρτας στο δρομολογητή ενδέχεται την Τρίτη (28/10) να παρουσιαστούν μικρής χρονικής διάρκειας διακοπές στον κόμβο μου. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα στο ίδιο διάστημα θα αντικαταστήσω την 12db omni με μια 6db omni. 

Επίσης να καλωσορίσω και από εδώ και τον TroNic, καινούργιο client του AP μου και να του ευχηθώ καλή επικοινωνία και downloads.

Μια και δεν έχει ειπωθεί σε αυτό το topic να πω ότι το Link με dti έχει πλέον διακοπεί οριστικά και η επικοινωνία γίνεται πλέον μέσω jabarlee, Dermanis, dti με καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. 

Συνεπώς έχω πλέον ένα διαθέσιμο Interface, στημένο και με πιάτο που λόγω θέσης μπορεί να μετακινηθεί και να καλύψει περίπου 80 - 170 μοίρες από βορρά. Αν ο HDKiller ή όποιος άλλος έχει στήσει ή πρόκειται να στήσει κόμβο ενδιαφέρεται ας μου πει.

Τέλος, θα επικεντρωθώ στο κοντινό μέλλον στην επιπλέον βελτιστοποίηση της σύνδεσής μου με Jabarlee, αντικαθιστώντας την 21db PaW με πιάτο 80cm, αλλά θα χρειαστώ έναν βοηθό για αυτό. Η ίδια σύνδεση μπορεί να μετακινηθεί προς τον bakolaz αν χρειαστεί και εφόσον επιβεβαιωθεί η καλή οπτική επαφή μας [κάποιες δοκιμές με προβολείς δεν οδήγησαν σε ξεκάθαρα συμπεράσματα μέχρι στιγμής].

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Σήμερα το απόγευμα όπως είχε προαναγγελθεί έγινε 5λεπτη διακοπή του κόμβου μου για εγκατάσταση μιας κάρτας διαχείρισης στο UPS. Επίσης κατέβηκε από τον κεντρικό ιστό μια 24άρα Andrew που δεν χρησιμοποιούταν επί του παρόντος, αλλά έκανε τον σχεδόν πεντάμετρο ιστό να πηγαίνει πέρα δώθε και λόγω του καιρού είπα να μη το ρισκάρω. Η εγκατάσταση μιας επιπλέον κάρτας στο δρομολογητή μου δεν έγινε μια και τελικά μου έλλειψαν κάτι βίδες  ::  

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## TroNik

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Έχω συνδεθεί με awmn εδώ ίσως και ένα μήνα, στην αρχή δοκιμαστικά με μια δανεική D-Link DWL-900AP+, και τώρα εδώ και περίπου μια εβδομάδα με μια δικιά μου ίδια συσκευή. Είναι revision C και ευτυχώς δε συνάντησα κάποιο από τα πολλά προβλήματα που έχουν αναφερθεί εδώ στο forum.

Συνδέθηκα πολύ εύκολα, με ένα SSID scan βρήκα το awmn-45 και μετά έβαλα dynamic ip στην D-Link και στο PC μου. Αυτό ήταν!  :: 

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να δει το στίγμα μου στη nodedb, node #963
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athe...php?nodeid=963

Τέλος, θέλω να ευχαριστήσω πολύ τον Αλέξανδρο που συνδέομαι πάνω του και που με καλωσόρισε πιο πάνω (αν και με ανέφερε λάθος, TroNik λέγομαι  ::  ). Αλήθεια πόσοι clients συνδέονται στον Αλέξανδρο, γιατί νομίζω ότι είμαι μόνος μου... (τουλάχιστον από τους εγγεγραμμένους στη nodedb)


Υ.Γ. Αλέξανδρε στείλε μου σε παρακαλώ PM για τις static ip που σου είχα ζητήσει.

----------


## DiGi

Κανονισε να σταματησεις το emule που τρεχεις.
Μεχρι στιγμης εχω block 3 dynamic που περνεις.

----------


## TroNik

Συγνώμη αλλά δεν ήξερα, χθες που μίλησα με jabarlee μου εξήγησε.

Τις πρώτες μέρες που μπήκα στο awmn κοίταξα στο forum αλλά δεν έλεγε κάτι για απαγόρευση p2p προγραμμάτων (είχα κοιτάξει και το κόμβο xtreme). Πάντως καλά κάνατε που τα απαγορεύσατε. Έτσι όλοι θα απολαμβάνουμε ένα γρηγορότερο δωρεάν web browsing.  ::  

Έσφαλα και το αναγνωρίζω... συγγνώμη.  ::  

Με πρόλαβες αφού θα σου έστελνα PM να σου ζητήσω συγγνώμη, αλλά δε πειράζει τώρα το έκανα δημόσια  ::  ώστε και άλλοι να μάθουν το λάθος μου.

----------


## xaotikos

Αν κατάλαβα σωστά από την απάντηση του Digi εννοούσε ότι το emule που έτρεχες, πέρα από τους servers του AWMN, συνδεόταν και με servers στο inernet.Αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να περνάει traffic μεταξύ internet-AWMN. Έτσι επιβαρύνεται το μικρό bw που έχουμε προς inet. Δεν νομίζω να απαγόρεψε κανένας τα p2p προγράμματα *μέσα στο AWMN*

----------


## TroNik

xaotikos μια χαρά κατάλαβες, ισώς εγώ το είπα λάθος, εννοούσα για απαγόρευση των p2p στο internet, δες στο http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3534&start=30

DiGi υπάρχει περίπτωση για unblock...

----------


## Alexandros

Tronik, στο εξής να χρησιμοποιείς τις διευθύνσεις 10.34.61.41 ως 44.
Καμμία άλλη. Αν οι νέες σου διευθύνσεις γίνουν blocked από οποιονδήποτε συνεννοείσαι μαζί του για να γίνουν unblocked. Μέχρι (και αν) αυτό γίνει δε θα πάρεις άλλες με δική σου πρωτοβουλία, μια και αυτό δημιουργεί πρόβληματα σε PCs που είναι εγκατεστημένα στον κόμβο μου.
Δε θέλω να φαίνομαι κακός, αλλά στην πρώτη περίπτωση που θα γίνει κάτι διαφορετικό από τα παραπάνω θα μπουν απαγορευτικοί περιορισμοί.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## TroNik

Αλέξανδρε σου ζητάω συγγνώμη αν σου δημιούργησα κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Σε ευχαριστώ για άλλη μια φορά.

Φιλικά,
Νίκος

----------


## Alexandros

Αύριο Κυριακή 18/1/2004 και από 11:00 ως το βράδυ θα υπάρξουν διακοπές λειτουργίας στον κόμβο 45 λόγω προσπαθειών βελτιστοποίησης των links με Spirosco και Jabarlee.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Οι βελτιώσεις έγιναν με ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία. Αλλάχτηκε το πιάτο και μετακινήθηκε σε άλλον ιστό περί τα δυο μέτρα ψηλότερα η κεραία που βλέπει τον Spirosco με αποτέλεσμα δραματική βελτίωση σήματος περί τα 10db. 

Έπίσης και η κεραία προς Jabarlee άλλαξε ιστό με αποτέλεσμα επίσης σημαντικό κέρδος 7-8db.

Να ευχαριστήσω ιδιαίτερα τους γνωστούς αγνώστους MAuVE και Spirosco για την εκ' πρωίας αυτουργία/θαυματουργία και τους Papashark και DiGi που με την ευκαιρία άλλων δοκιμών, δορυφορικών και routerικών παρεβρέθηκαν και μας ενίσχυσαν από το απόγευμα.

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο κόμβος επί του παρόντος δουλεύει καλύτερα από ποτέ.

Την σκυτάλη πήραν ο Spirosco και o Jabarlee για βελτιστοποίηση των χρησιμοποιούμενων καναλιών στους τρεις κόμβους μας.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Acinonyx

Αλέξανδρε, αλλάξες κανάλι στο AP σου τις τελευταίες μέρες;

----------


## Alexandros

Ναι, το κανάλι άλλαξε από τοους Spirosco & Jabarlee για να ξεπεράσουν κάποια προβλήματα συχνοτήτων που είχαν στις περιοχές τους. Δεν ξέρω σε ποιό κανάλι εκπέμπει το AP αυτή τη στιγμή. Θα μας πουν όμως φαντάζομαι  ::  

Έχεις πρόβλημα να συνδεθείς?

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Acinonyx

Όχι... Το link παίζει..  ::  Εδώ και λίγες μέρες, μάλλον από τη στιγμή που έγινε η αλλαγή στα κανάλια σου, απλά άρχισα να έχω κάποια lost packets παραπάνω... Το AP σου δουλεύει τώρα στο κανάλι 13. Το feeder του πιάτου μου είναι σχεδιασμένο για τα κανάλια 1 έως 11 γι' αυτό και έχω μερικά lost packets παραπάνω. Σε λίγες μέρες θα φτιάξω ένα με έυρος 1-13 και θα είναι εντάξει..

Αυτό που μου έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση είναι ότι μετά την αλλαγή που έγινε στα κανάλια σου, το D-link μου ακολούθησε αυτόματα στο νέο κανάλι χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα! Γι'αυτό και ψαχνόμουν γιατί έχασε λίγο το link. Νόμιζα ότι την ιδιότητα να ακολουθούν κανάλια την είχαν μόνο τα Cisco μηχανήματα...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Αν αυτο το Σαββατοκυριακο μας το επιτρεψει ο καιρος να γυρισουμε σε οριζοντια πολωση με τον Αλεξανδρο ισως να μπορεσουμε να κατεβασουμε σε πιο χαμηλο καναλι το Access point.
Το καναλι 1 παντως ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθει απο το ΑΡ γιατι η omni του ειναι μισο μετρο πανω απο το πιατο που κοιταει εμενα και εγω απο εδω δεν μπορω να ανεβω πιο πανω απο το καναλι 4.

Λιγο υπομονη ομως και αφου βρουμε και με τον Mανωλη την ιδανικοτερη ισοροπια στα καναλια και απο τη μερια του, πιστευω οτι θα κερδισουμε ετσι (οπως λεει και ο MAuVE) μερκους μηνες σταθεροτητας ακομη.  ::

----------


## TroNik

> Ναι, το κανάλι άλλαξε από τοους Spirosco & Jabarlee για να ξεπεράσουν κάποια προβλήματα συχνοτήτων που είχαν στις περιοχές τους. Δεν ξέρω σε ποιό κανάλι εκπέμπει το AP αυτή τη στιγμή. Θα μας πουν όμως φαντάζομαι 
> 
> Έχεις πρόβλημα να συνδεθείς?


Αλέξανδρε, πρόβλημα να συνδεθώ έχω πάντως εγώ  ::  . Από τότε που άλλαξες κανάλι τις σπάνιες  ::  φορές που καταφέρνω να συνδεθώ το upload μου είναι απελπιστικό  ::  .

Καταλαβαίνω τα προβλήματα των περιοχών του spirosco και jabarlee αλλά με τη δική μας περιοχή τι γίνεται; θα μου πεις βέβαια πόσοι clients είμαστε... Μια μέση λύση δε μπορεί να βρεθεί;

Αν πρόκειται να βρεθείτε πάντως πάλι για δοκιμές και αλλαγές ευχαρίστως αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω.

----------


## Alexandros

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος που οφείλεται το πρόβλημά σου. Δεν δικαιολογείται φυσιολογικά από τις αλλαγές, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο Σπύρος και ο Μανώλης θα ξανακοιτάξουν τα κανάλια. Ειδικά μετά τη σημερινή αλλαγή του link μου με Spirosco σε οριζόντια πόλωση.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## jabarlee

Να αναφέρω εδώ ότι χτες το παογευματάκι ζήτησα τηλεφωνικά από τον Σπύρο να αλλάξει το κανάλι του AP από το 13 πουήταν σε κάποιο χαμηλότερο, γιατί ο apostolis με τον οποίο κάναμε δοκιμές χτες έχει κάρτα με 11 κανάλια. (Γενικώς δε είναι καλή ιδέα άντως να είναι ένα AP στο 13 κανάλι, ας το κρατήσουμε όσο μπορούμε για bb)
Στις αλλαγές που έκανε ο Σπύρος, διαπίστωσα το εξής:
Πιάναμε το AP του Αλέξανδρου μόνο όταν δούλευε σε συγκεκριμένα κανάλια: 2, 6, 13 ,ενώ στο 1, 7 εξαφανιζόταν. Λόγω κρύου δεν μπορέσαμε να δούμε πιο επισταμένα όλα τα κανάλια, αλλά αυτό από μόνο του μου δημιουργεί προβληματισμό για το τι γίνεται στο AP του Αλέξανδρου (κακή προσαρμογή, όπως είπε και ο Σπύρος :: 
Θα προσπαθήσωαυτές τις μέρες να δω τι μπορεί να γίνει με τα κανάλια από μεριάς μου, αλλά θα ήθελατο feedback τόσο από τον Tronik, όσο και από τους άλλους clients  ::  του Αλέξανδρου (ποιο κανάλι παίζει καλύτερα κ.τ.λ.)

----------


## TroNik

Εδώ και περίπου μια ώρα που γύρισα όλα εντάξει, αφού το κανάλι αλλάχθηκε από 13 σε 1, ελπίζω να παραμείνει έτσι  ::  .

Μανώλη επικοινώνησε μαζί μου μέσω dc σήμερα ή αύριο για το feedback που λες.

----------


## spirosco

Το καναλι το πηγα εγω παλι στο 1, μιας και εκει επεζε σταθερα απ'οσο ξερω
και αν χρειασθει ο Μανωλης μπορει να το αλλαξει.

Απο την Κυριακη εγω με τον Αλεξανδρο παιζουμε σε οριζοντια στο 5 τελικα.
Δεν ξερω αν μας "βολευει" ολους το ΑΡ στο 2 τελικα, αλλα μια δοκιμη σιγουρα θα μας πεισει.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Πριν την αλλαγή του σαββατοκύριακου πάντως έπαιζε στο κανάλι 11. Παρόλαυτα στη nodedb έγραφε κανάλι 1. Θα σημαδέψω καλύτερα το AP εντός της βδομάδας και θα έχω ένα πιο σταθερό σημείο αναφοράς. Αν κάνετε πάλι καμιά αλλαγή προς το άνω άκρο της μπάντας, τουλάχιστον θα ξέρω πραγματικά αν βελτιώθηκε η μειώθηκε η εκπομπή-λήψη...  ::

----------


## nikpet

Από σήμερα ο Alexandros απέκτησε και τρίτο client.  ::   ::  
Βέβαια από ταχύτητες δεν τα πάμε και πολύ καλά, αλλά τουλάχιστον η αρχή έγινε. Τώρα θα αρχίσουν οι πειραματισμοί...  ::  

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους winner, paravoid kai vinilios που ξόδεψαν λίγες ώρες από τη ζωή τους για μένα...  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα με το AP interface... Για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ημέρας το if σέρνεται.. Αυτό παρουσιαστήκε εδώ και 3 - 4 μέρες και έχουμε πρόβλημα όλοι οι clients. Ο Tronik έχει φτάσει σε σημείο να μην μπορεί να συνδεθεί καν. Εγώ αναγκάστηκα να αυξήσω ισχύ για να καταφέρω να συνδεθώ. Με σήμα 68% στο cisco του κόμβου δε καταφέρνω να σταθεροποιήσω το link μου ούτε στο 1Mbps. Και ενώ την μία στιγμή δε δουλεύει τίποτα, την άλλη όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι... Πριν από 3 μέρες με σήμα 40% έκανα σταθερότατο link στα 11Mbps. Υποψιάζομαι ότι υπάρχει κάποια πηγή θορύβου κοντά στον κόμβο και μαζεύεται από την omni του..

----------


## MAuVE

> Υποψιάζομαι ότι υπάρχει κάποια πηγή θορύβου κοντά στον κόμβο και μαζεύεται από την omni του..


Που να κυκλοφορήσει και ο οδηγός του WiFi

----------


## nvak

Πάντως εγώ απο Αγία Παρασκευή κάνω Association στο awmn-45 !!!!
( είναι την ευθεία του λινκ μου με dti )
Μάλλον ο θόρυβος που λέτε δεν είναι κοντά στο AP

----------


## racer

> Πάντως εγώ απο Αγία Παρασκευή κάνω Association στο awmn-45 !!!!


Χμμμ, πάμε για ένα cross-attika link ανατολή-δύση με 1.20μ πιάτα και netgear στα -12dbm να την βγούμε στους Πειραιώτες που μας κουνιόντουσαν με το link βοράς-νότος?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πάντως εγώ απο Αγία Παρασκευή κάνω Association στο awmn-45 !!!!
> ( είναι την ευθεία του λινκ μου με dti )
> Μάλλον ο θόρυβος που λέτε δεν είναι κοντά στο AP


Αυτή η MAC -> 00:40:05:28:d9:2d είναι δική σου;; Αν ναι, τότε ίσως βρήκαμε το πρόβλημα...

----------


## nvak

Δέν είναι δική μου.

----------


## Alexandros

Παιδιά είμαι στη φάση της μετακόμισης, περικυκλωμένος από καμμιά εκατοστή κουτιά. δεν μπορώ να ασχοληθώ ιδιαίτερα επί του παρόντος.

Θ ήθελα να ζητήσω όμως να σταματήσουν προσωρινά τη σύνδεση όλοι οι clients (Tronik, ONAIR κ.λπ.) του AP μου εκτός του Acinonyx που είναι κόμβος. Αυτό θα ήθελα να γίνει άμεσα και χωρίς γoγγισμούς για να βγάλουμε συμεράσματα (μήπως η αύξηση των clients/κίνησης και μάλιστα των μακρινών έχει να κάνει με το πρόβλημα). 

Ακόμα θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω κάποιος από τους γειτόνους (Jabarlee και Spirosco) να επιβεβαιώσουν ότι δεν έχει γίνει καμμία αλλαγή με τα κανάλια του κόμβου μου που να επιδρά στο AP.

Επίσης έχω διαπιστώσει ότι κάποιοι από τους clients παίρνουν διευθύνσεις αυθαίρετα, μη χρησιμοποιώντας τον DHCP που λειτουργεί απροβλημάτιστα για πάνω από χρόνο. Σε αυτούς δε θα δείξω καθόλου κατανόηση. Αν κάποιος χρειάζεται στατική διεύθυνση ας μου πει να του δώσω.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## nikpet

00:40:05:28:d9:2d -> Η mac αυτή ανήκει σε μένα.

Δε μπορώ όμως να φανταστώ τι έχει συμβεί, καθώς δεν έχω πειράξει τίποτα. Όλα τρέχουν όπως έτρεχαν τόσο καιρό. Άσε που εδώ και 10 μέρες το pc μου είναι ανοικτό από τις 7 το απόγευμα εώς το πολύ τις 1 το βράδυ. Τις άλλες ώρες είναι κλειστό.

Όπως και να έχει σήμερα έκανα link με τον Αποστόλη (Bakolaz) κάτι που είχε προγραμματιστεί εδώ και καιρό...
Αν τώρα μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε κανονικά τότε κάτι είχα κάνει εγώ.
Αν όντως φταίω εγώ, ζητώ συγνώμη.  ::  Αν όχι υπομονή...  ::  

Φιλικά

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν ξέρω τι έγινε αλλά ξαφνικά όλα παίζουν μιά χαρά τώρα  :: 
Δεν πρέπει να φταις εσύ nikpet. Μακάρι να ήξερα τι φταίει..
Όλα καλώς πάντως τώρα...

----------


## papashark

Υπάρχει μια περίπτωση το πρόβλημα να ήταν από εδώ

----------


## Acinonyx

Μάλλον αυτό ήταν. Που το ξετρύπωσες αυτό το thread ρε θηρίο; Δεν το είχα δει καθόλου..

Τώρα όλα φαίνονται μιά χαρά. Ακόμη και οι άλλοι clients επανήλθαν.. Ξαναγέμισε με ζωή το AP του Αλέξανδρου..  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Χαίρομαι  ::  

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## jabarlee

καλά κάνεις και χαίρεσαι, γιατί τώρα που είσαι εκεί, θα σε πρήξουμε  ::

----------


## ghost73

Καλημερα ......
θα ηθελα να μου δωσετε καποια βιοηθεια για να μπορεσω να συνδεθω στον κομβο σαν client ... 
Ειμαι στο Γεροβουνο αλλα δεν ξερω που ειναι ο κομβος για να δω αν εχω οπτικη επαφη.
THX 

Brdgs John

----------


## Alexandros

Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να γραφτείς στη nodedb ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες που έχεις πάρει και μετά να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί μου.

Θα σε παρακαλούσα να μη ξεκινήσεις τις επαφές για σύνδεση πριν διαβάσεις τις οδηγίες και πριν γραφτείς στη nodedb.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## ghost73

Η θεση που μου εχει δωσει το ΝodeDB einai #2835:ghost 


Brgds John

----------


## Acinonyx

Κάτι τρέχει πάλι με το AP.. Εδώ και μιά βδομάδα πάλι μόνος μου έμεινα πάνω του και με το ζόρι στο 1Mbps  ::  Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να φταίει. Μου φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να πάρω το ραδιοθορυβόμετρο και να κάνω ένα scanaρισμα στην περιοχή του Alex.  ::  Την Παρασκευή για 1 μιση ώρα ξαναδούλεψε οπότε επωφεληθήκαν και οι υπόλοιποι clients και συνδεθήκαν ξανά πάνω του. Δεν κράτησε όμως πολυ...

----------


## Alexandros

Αν μπορείς, ετοιμάσου το ΣΚ για επίσκεψη Βασίλη.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## TroNik

Εδώ και μια βδομάδα πάλι τα ίδια προβλήματα...
Βρήκατε χρόνο Αλέξανδρε και Βασίλη να μετρήσετε αν πράγματι οφείλεται σε θόρυβο; Μήπως είναι δυνατόν να δοκιμάζαμε και κάποιο άλλο διαθέσιμο κανάλι στο ap;

----------


## Alexandros

Δυστυχώς δεν πρόφτασα να κάνω τίποτα το ΣΚ. Ίσως αυτό που έρχεται μια και δε θα φύγω τριήμερο.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## koki

Ισχύουν οι εορταστικές φήμες, παρεμπιπτόντως? (moderator είσαι, σβήστο για να μην ενοχλεί τη συζήτηση εδώ, εν ανάγκη  ::  )

----------


## Alexandros

Μια σύντομη ενημέρωση.

Εδώ και μερικές ημέρες έκανα αναβάθμιση στο 340 AP στην πιο πρόσφατη έκδοση. Αυτή που είχε ήταν αρχαία. Οι πρώτες ενδείξεις είναι θετικές μια και φαίνεται ότι έχουν σταθεροποιηθεί οι συνδέσεις στο AP μου. O Acinonyx μου το είπε στο IRC οι υπόλοιποι (TroNik) ας μου δώσουν επίσης εντυπώσεις.

Επίσης έχω περάσει πλέον καλώδια εσωτερικά στο σπίτι με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει πλήρης επικοινωνία του κόμβου μου στο δώμα με το γραφείο μου 3 ορόφους κάτω. Συνεπώς έχω πλέον και Η323 Voip στο 00451 (ΑΤΑ 18 :: . Ως gatekeeper χρησιμοποιώ του Σπύρου.

Στο κοντινό μέλλον είναι σχεδιασμένα τα εξής: Εγκατάσταση αφοσιωμένου link με Acinonyx, Βελτιστοποίηση της σύνδεσης με Spirosco (αλλαγή πιάτου και feeder με Στέλιου) και αντικατάσταση του 4700 Router με μικρότερο (1700 ή 2600).

φιλικά,


Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Να προσθέσω ότι έχει ενημερωθεί και η nodedb με την τρέχουσα κατάσταση του κόμβου.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Acinonyx

Δυστυχώς Αλέξανδρε σήμερα το πρωί παρουσίασε πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα το AP. Προφανως δεν έφταιγε το F/W. Η μόνη εξήγηση πιά ειναι να βρίσκεται κάποιος κοντά σου και να προκαλεί παρεμβολές. Έχεις κάποιο τρόπο να κάνεις scan;

----------


## Alexandros

Για δοκιμή πήγα για λίγο το AP στο κανάλι 13 όπου και είδα ότι αμέσως συνδέθηκε ο TroNik στα 11Mbps αλλά έχασα εσένα. Μετά το ξαναγύρισα στο 5 όπου εσύ συνδέθηκες στο 1Mbps αλλά έχασα τον TroNik. Έχεις καμιά κάρτα που δουλεύει στα 13 να το γυρίσουμε για λίγο μήπως δούμε φως?

Έψαξα και τον Μανώλη μήπως μπορεί και αυτός να γυρίσουμε τη σύνδεσή μας στο 13 οπότε να πάω το AP sto 9. Δεν τον έχω βρει ακόμα.

Είμαι διαθέσιμος για δοκιμές τώρα και για 2-3 ώρες.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Μετά από διάφορες συζητήσεις και δοκιμές, και με τη βοήθεια του Σπύρου μετακινήσαμε το Link Alexandros - Spirosco στο κανάλι 6 οπότε μετέφερα το AP στο κανάλι 1 που ελευθερώθηκε. 

Θα το αφήσουμε εκεί για την ώρα να δούμε πως πάει. Περιμένω παρατηρήσεις.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Θα γίνει 15άλεπτη διακοπή της δρομολόγησης στον κόμβο μου σε μια προσπάθεια να αντικαταστήσω τον δρομολογητή με άλλον. Θα ενημερώσω στη συνέχεια.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Η αλλαγή έγινε κανονικά και σύντομα. Ο νέος δρομολογητής Cisco 1712 αντικατέστησε τον πολύπειρο και γρήγορο αλλά φασαριόζικο Cisco 4700.
Το κλιμακοστάσιο έχει να δει τόση ησυχία εδώ και ενάμισυ χρόνο.

Οι δοκιμές μου δείχνουν τα πράγματα να λειτουργούν κανονικά. Ακούω παρατηρήσεις αν υπάρχουν.

Βασίλη έρχεται η σειρά σου  ::  .

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## sotiris

και η δικη μου να ερθει...  ::   ::

----------


## Alexandros

Καλομελέτα και 'ρχεται και προσευχήσου να χαλάσει ο καιρός το ΣΚ.

 ::  

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## DiGi

Εγώ θέλω ένα 12000 και ειμαι πρόθυμος.

----------


## sotiris

> Καλομελέτα και 'ρχεται και προσευχήσου να χαλάσει ο καιρός το ΣΚ.
> 
>  
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


  ::   ::  μολις πηρα την προγνωση του καιρου για το Σ/Κ...βροχες και καται-γιδες.

----------


## Alexandros

Να αναφέρω εδώ για λόγους αρχείου τις διευθύνσεις που χρησιμοποιούνται στο Access Point μου.

DHCP: 10.34.60.11 - 30, Netmask: 255.255.255.192
TroNik: 10.34.61.41 - 44, Netmask: 255.255.255.192
Acinonyx: 10.34.61.45, Netmask: 255.255.255.192

Αν κάποιος συνδεθεί και πάρει αυτόβουλα διεύθυνση χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσει το DHCP ή να έχει συνεννοήθεί μαζί μου θα πάψει να είναι ευπρόσδεκτος στον κατά τα άλλα φιλόξενο κόμβο μου.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Σήμερα Κυριακή και από τις 16:00 νωρίς το απόγευμα μέχρι μια απροσδιόριστη ώρα το βράδυ ενδέχεται να υπάρξουν διακοπές λειτουργίας στον κόμβο μου. Θα με επισκεφτούν διάφοροι φίλοι από το δίκτυο για βελτιστοποίησεις των υφισταμένων συνδέσεων, θέση σε λειτουργία ενός αφοσιωμένου link με τον Acinonyx, δοκιμές με έναν καινούργιο πελάτη και διάφορες άλλες εργασίες εγκατάστασης/τακτοποίησης. Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μετά το γεγονός.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Με επιτυχία στέφθηκε η σημερινή αποστολή. Η ομάδα κρούσης, αποτελούμενη (με σειρά άφιξης) από Spirosco, Papashark, Paravoid, Acinonyx & Nantito ήρθε (παραδόξως) στην ώρα της και μετά τον καθιερωμένο καφέ εκτέλεσε με επιτυχία την αποκαθήλωση 4 κεραιών (που δεν χρησιμοποιούνταν) την αντικατάσταση του πιάτου feeder προς Σπύρο με ένα set του Στέλιου, την εγκατάσταση πιάτου Televes με νοτιοαφρικάνικο feeder σε οριζόντια προς Acinonyx, την μερική διευθέτηση του Rack και διάφορα άλλα.

Συνοπτικά αυτά που ενδιαφέρουν το δίκτυο είναι 
a) η δημιουργία ενός πολύ καλού από πρώτη εντύπωση BB Link με Acinonyx
b) η βελτίωση της σύνδεσης μέ Spirosco κατά 3-5 db αρχικά (μικρορυθμίσεις στην πόλωση από την πλευρά του ίσως να βελτιώσουν περεταίρω αυτό το αποτέλεσμα))
c) Αντικατάσταση της παλιότερης κεραίας του κόμβου μου, omni 12db, συνδεδεμένης με το Access Point μου με άλλη μικρότερης ισχύος, 6db.

Το τελευταίο ίσως να επηρρεάσει κάποιους που συνδέονταν από μακρυά, οπότε ακούω ευχαρίστως εντυπώσεις. Ειδικά για τον TroNik πριν συνδέσουμε μόνιμα την μικρότερη κεραία είδαμε ότι εξακολουθούσε να συνδέεται με μικρή διαφορά στο λαμβανόμενο σήμα σε σχέση με πριν. Περιμένω από τον ίδιο παρατηρήσεις αν και πραγματική βελτίωση στη σύνδεσή του ξέρει πως θα γίνει  ::  

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους που βοήθησαν σήμερα. 'Αντε γι' άλλα.

Α, το reportage έκανε ο Nantito ο οποίος και θα δημοσιεύσει φωτογραφίες και σχόλια.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## nvak

> Αντικατάσταση της παλιότερης κεραίας του κόμβου μου, omni 12db, συνδεδεμένης με το Access Point μου με άλλη μικρότερης ισχύος, 6db. 
> 
> Το τελευταίο ίσως να επηρρεάσει κάποιους που συνδέονταν από μακρυά, οπότε ακούω ευχαρίστως εντυπώσεις.


΄

Πράγματι τώρα δεν βλέπω την όμνι σου στο λινκ μου με dti  ::

----------


## Alexandros

> Αντικατάσταση της παλιότερης κεραίας του κόμβου μου, omni 12db, συνδεδεμένης με το Access Point μου με άλλη μικρότερης ισχύος, 6db. 
> 
> Το τελευταίο ίσως να επηρρεάσει κάποιους που συνδέονταν από μακρυά, οπότε ακούω ευχαρίστως εντυπώσεις.
> 
> 
> ΄
> 
> Πράγματι τώρα δεν βλέπω την όμνι σου στο λινκ μου με dti


Πολύ Χαίρομαι  ::

----------


## nantito

Καταρχάς να ευχαριστήσουμε την φιλοξενία του Αλέξανδρου  ::  
Ήταν μία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα μέρα, με στόχους:

1. Να αλλάξει η κεραία στο λινκ με τον spirosco
2. Να γίνει αποκλειστικό λινκ προς τον acinonyx
3. Να ξηλωθούν διάφορες αχρησιμοποίητες κεραίες
4. Να μεταφερθεί η κεραία του λινκ με τον jabarlee.
5. Αναδιοργάνωση του rack
6. Διάφορες άλλες μικροδουλειές (σταθεροποίηση ιστών, καλώδια κτλ)

Τα αποτελέσματα όπως είπε και ο Αλέξανδρος ήταν πολύ ενθαρρυντικά, βελτίωση του λινκ με τον Σπύρο, δημιουργία ενός πολύ καλού λινκ με τον Βασίλη. Τράβηξα πολλές φωτογραφίες από τον κόμβο, θα παραθέσω σε μία ιστοσελίδα μερικές μόνο που είναι αρκετές για να πάρει ο καθένας μια γεύση

Επίσης έβγαλα μια φωτογραφία από την θέα που έχει η ταράτσα του Αλέξανδρου με το photostich, και το αποτέλεσμα είναι αρκετά καλό (η φωτογραφία μπήκε σε .zip διότι είναι 2.5 ΜΒ και είναι προτιμότερο να αποθηκευθεί)

----------


## xaotikos

Πότε θα το ξανακάνετε?

----------


## Alexandros

> Πότε θα το ξανακάνετε?


Κάποια στιγμή που θα είσαι Αγγλία  ::  .

Σοβαρά τώρα δε χρειάζεται να υπάρχει δουλειά για να περάσεις αν και πάντα υπάρχει κάτι που δεν έχει γίνει  ::  

Ακόμα πιο σοβαρά, να κανονίσουμε μια ευκαιρία να βρεθούμε πριν την κάνεις για το εξωτερικό.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## xaotikos

Σίγουρα θα το κανονίσω Αλέξανδρε. Δεν θα σας αφήσω με την χαρά  ::

----------


## JS

> Σίγουρα θα το κανονίσω Αλέξανδρε. Δεν θα σας αφήσω με την χαρά


Ναι, αλλά ρίξτε και ένα μπε (ή κοτς) απο εδώ την άλλη φορά !!!

----------


## Alexandros

Έχει ενημερωθεί και η NodeDB με (σχεδόν) όλες τις ανατριχιαστικές λεπτομέρειες (MAC, IP Addresses, κανάλια, κ.λπ.). Εδικά τα κανάλια αλλάζουν συχνά.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Billgout

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από xaotikos
> 
> Σίγουρα θα το κανονίσω Αλέξανδρε. Δεν θα σας αφήσω με την χαρά 
> 
> 
> Ναι, αλλά ρίξτε και ένα μπε (ή κοτς) απο εδώ την άλλη φορά !!!


Αν και δεν έχουμε συναντηθεί πολλές φορές..... να ξέρετε, ότι είμαι πάντα πρόθυμος για βοήθεια, χαμαλίκι, ξενύχτι και λοιπές κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις - ειδικά για τον ...παππού κόμβο  ::  ( αφού θεωρείται parent ο Acinonyx  ::  )

Βασίλης

----------


## Alexandros

Ευχαριστούμε Βασίλη. Θα βρεθεί μια ευκαιρία φαντάζομαι, οι ταρατσοδουλειές ποτέ δεν τελειώνουν  ::  

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Και μια φωτογραφία του Rack με τον εξοπλισμό. 

Διακρίνονται: Ο δρομολογητής Cisco 1712, 2xBR342 (Spirosco & Acinonyx), 1xAP342, 1 APC masterswitch (IP enabled Power control). Δεν φαίνονται ένα Bridge 342 που είναι σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί σε έναν από τους ιστούς (link με Jabarlee), ένα Switch που δεν έχει συνδεθεί ακόμα και το UPS που είναι (για την ώρα) εκτός Rack.

Χρειάζεται λίγη ακόμα τακτοποίηση αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές η κατάσταση είναι πολύ καλύτερη από πριν.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Acinonyx

Όλα hardware.  ::  Είμαι σίγουρος Αλέξανδρε ότι αν γινόταν διαγωνισμός uptime στο AWMN θα βρισκόσουν στην πρώτη θέση και με μεγάλη διαφορά!

 ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Είμαι σίγουρος Αλέξανδρε ότι αν γινόταν διαγωνισμός uptime στο AWMN θα βρισκόσουν στην πρώτη θέση και με μεγάλη διαφορά!


http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7703

Βέβαια το uptime δεν έχει σχέση μόνο με τις ώρες που είναι up ένας κόμβος αλλά και με το load που έχει. Σίγουρα ο Αλέξανδρος και στα 2 έχει από τις πρώτες θέσεις  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Με λύπη λέω ότι δε θα μπορώ να έχω BGP στον κόμβο μου σήμερα. Δυστυχώς οι άλλες μου υποχρεώσεις καθώς και διάφορα προβλήματα με τον περιβάλλοντα χώρο της εγκατάστασης με εμποδίζουν επί του παρόντος.

Ίσως, αν θέλει ο Θεός, σε κανένα μήνα να τα καταφέρω. Μέχρι τότε δεν με πειράζει να με αποκόψετε και να χρησιμοποιήσετε τις συνδέσεις μου ως multihop. Επίσης, την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα θα είμαι εκτός Ελλάδας το περισσότερο διάστημα, οπότε αν χρειαστείτε κάτι θα είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολο.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## jabarlee

Καιρό είχε να γραφτεί κάτι εδώ πέρα:

Πριν 15' έπεσε το Link μου με τον Αλέξανδρο, το δικό μου cisco δείχνει να είναι ok, υποθέτω πως κάτι συμβαίνει από το Γεροβουνό

να δούμε και τα καλά της εναλλακτικής διαδρομής bakolaz-nikpet

----------


## Alexandros

Θα το κοιτάξω το βράδυ που θα επιστρέψω σπίτι. Αν είναι όμως θέμα κεραίας αναγκαστικά θα το δω αύριο λόγω σκότους.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## jabarlee

έχει πέσει όλος ο κόμβος όπως βλέπω, μάλλον ρεύμα είναι

καλύτερα, να ξεκουραστεί και λίγο το bridge μου  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Τώρα θυμήθηκα. Προγραμματισμένη πολύωρη διακοπή ρεύματος. Το UPS θα εξαντλήθηκε. Σε λίγο πρέπει να επανέλθει. 

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Acinonyx

Με έσωσε η ΔΕΗ! Μετά την επανεκκίνηση του κόμβου σου εξαφανίστηκε το 50% packet loss που είχα στο 10.2.16.1!!! Επιτέλους θα σηκώσω καμιά υπηρεσία...  ::

----------


## socrates

Είδες η ΔΕΗ!  ::  (Από γνωστό spot)

----------


## Alexandros

> Με έσωσε η ΔΕΗ! Μετά την επανεκκίνηση του κόμβου σου εξαφανίστηκε το 50% packet loss που είχα στο 10.2.16.1!!! Επιτέλους θα σηκώσω καμιά υπηρεσία...


Βασίλη, μη βιάζεσαι. Όταν γυρίσω θα διορθωθεί αυτή η ανωμαλία  ::  

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν νομίζω ότι κατάλαβες τι είπα Alex.  ::  Αφού επανήλθε το ρεύμα στο router σου το packet loss έχει εξαφανιστεί! Δεν υπάρχει πιά ανωμαλία!  ::  Φαίνεται ότι χρειαζόταν κάποιο hardware reset μάλλον. Όλα καλώς τώρα. Τώρα μπορείς να μείνεις εκεί που είσαι όσο θες.  ::

----------


## Alexandros

::  Καλά είχα καταλάβει Βασίλη. Πάντως επανεκκίνηση στον δρομολογητή είχε γίνει τότε που το ψάχναμε. Δε νομίζω να ήταν αυτό, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις κιόλας. Αυτό που δε θυμάμαι είναι αν είχα κάνει επανεκίνηση στο Bridge.

Παρακολούθησέ το και αν επανεμφανιστεί γράψε εδώ παρατηρήσεις.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Στον δρομολογητή μου εμφανίζονται σχεδόν σταθερά 3.5Mbps In και άλλα τόσα Out. Προς τον Βασίλη (Acinonyx) τα αντίστοιχα νούμερα είναι 300 / 200. Δηλαδή σχετικά μικρό ποσοστό.

Θα δοκιμάσω να κατεβάσω κάτι από τον Βασίλη να δούμε τι γίνεται.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Acinonyx

Μετά τον χτεσινό κατακλυσμό δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο bridge. Φαίνεται να μην εκπέμπει καθόλου και γενικά να μην δουλευει καν αφού δεν μπορώ ουτε ping να του κάνω από εναλλακτικές διαδρομές. Ελπίζω να μην το χτύπησε κανένας κεραυνός.  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Το Bridge προς Acinonyx είναι νεκρό. Η φταίει το ίδιο ή το τροφοδοτικό του. Θα αλλάξω τροφοδοτικό σε λίγο μια και βρήκα ένα εφεδρικό. Αν δεν δουλέψει θα πρέπει να αλλάξω το Bridge το ΣΚ.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Άλλαξα τροφοδοτικό και φαίνεται ότι δουλεύει (δηλαδή άναψαν αυτά που έπρεπε να ανάψουν). Επειδή από εδώ που είμαι δεν βλέπω awmn Βασίλη γράψε σε παρακαλώ αν επανήλθε και το link (όπως και το packet loss  ::  ).

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## sotiris

εντελως για πληροφορηση και μονο,το εν λογω μηχανημα ηταν σε καποιο ups πανω ή οχι?

----------


## Alexandros

Όλα τα μηχανήματα είναι σε UPS. Βέβαια κάποια από τα μηχανήματα όπως το συγκεκριμένο έχουν δουλέψει άγνωστο διάστημα σε άγνωστες συνθήκες μια και τα πήρα μεταχειρισμένα και κάποια όπως το συγκεκριμένο επιπλέον έχουν δουλέψει σε διάφορες άλλες εγκαταστάσεις του awmn. 

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

IP addresses clients AP:

antoniosk/Άνω Κυψέλη: 10.34.61.49 255.255.255.192
jxrist/Minoas/Ίλιον: 10.34.61.51-53 255.255.255.192

Επειδή το PC που έχω το excel με τις κατανεμημένες διευθύνσεις των clients του AP μου είναι υπό ανακατασκευή και δεν έχω εύκολη πρόσβαση, παρακαλούνται και οι υπόλοιποι clients που τους έχω δώσει στατικές διευθύνσεις να το γράψουν εδώ για να μην υπάρξουν προβλήματα.

Ευχαριστώ,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Σήμερα από το μεσημέρι μέχρι και το απόγευμα/βράδυ ο κόμβος μου θα παρουσιάσει διακοπές λειτουργίας λόγω διαφόρων εργασιών αναβάθμισης και τακτοποίησης.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Ο κόμβος έχει επανέλθει εδώ και μερικές ώρες. Αλλάχτηκε ο δρομολογητής, αναβαθμίστηκε η σύνδεση με Spirosco και ενεργοποιήθηκε το BGP. Αν παρατηρήσετε προβλήματα πείτε μου.

Ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα τους Spirosco, Kladakis, B52 & Ysam (remote). 

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Αύριο Σάββατο οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι θα επιχειρήσουν και άλλη αναβάθμιση του κόμβου οπότε από το μεσημέρι και μέχρι κάποια στιγμή το βράδυ ο κόμβος μπορεί να μη λειτουργεί.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Babylon 45 is open for business.

Πολλές ευχαριστίες για μια ακόμα φορά στον Σπύρο, στον Τάσσο Β52 και στον Στέλιο 1540 (από κοντά) και στους Μανώλη, Γιάννη (ysam), Στέλιο (Ifaistos) και Δαμιανό (από μακρυά).

Υπήρξε επιτυχία και σύντομα θα δούμε και άλλες αναβαθμίσεις και συνδέσεις.

Βασίλη έρχεται η σειρά σου  ::  

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Αύριο Κυριακή από το μεσημέρι και μέχρι κάποια στιγμή το βράδυ θα υπάρξουν διακοπές λειτουργίας στον κόμβο μου λόγω συνέχισης των αναθαθμίσεων και εγκατάστασης ενός νέου link. Υπεύθυνοι οι συνήθεις γνωστοί.

Υπομονή, έρχονται ακόμα καλύτερες ημέρες.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## nantito

> Αύριο Κυριακή από το μεσημέρι και μέχρι κάποια στιγμή το βράδυ θα υπάρξουν διακοπές λειτουργίας στον κόμβο μου λόγω συνέχισης των αναθαθμίσεων και εγκατάστασης ενός νέου link. Υπεύθυνοι οι συνήθεις γνωστοί.
> 
> Υπομονή, έρχονται ακόμα καλύτερες ημέρες.
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


Ποιο λινκ; Κοιτα να δεις πράγματα που συμβαίνουν γύρω μας και δεν τα παίρνουμε πρέφα  ::  

Καλή δουλειά  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Επιστρέψαμε και σας περιμένουμε.

Αν και έπεσε πολλή προσπάθεια λίγα έγιναν σήμερα. Πάντως ενεργοποιήθηκε δοκιμαστικά ένα link με ysam. Είδωμεν...

@nantito. Δε θυμάμαι καλά, εσύ έχεις οπτκή επαφή μαζί μου?


Οι γνωστές ευχαριστίες στους γνωστούς. Πάμε γι'άλλα.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## eaggelidis

Δοκιμαστικό link με ysam ???

Λίγο μακριά δεν είναι ?

Η

----------


## Alexandros

> Δοκιμαστικό link με ysam ???
> 
> Λίγο μακριά δεν είναι ?
> 
> Η


Όλα είναι σχετικά  ::  

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## nvak

Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα. Εγώ μπήκα παλιότερα στην όμνι του και έκανα και ping  ::   ::

----------


## Alexandros

> Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα. Εγώ μπήκα παλιότερα στην όμνι του και έκανα και ping


Αυτό παλιά  ::  
Τώρα έχει αντικατασταθεί από μικρότερη (12db->6db) οπότε δύσκολα τιν πιάνεις από τόσο μακρυά (εκτοός και αν έχεις κανένα πιάτο πολύ μεγάλο).

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## eaggelidis

Από ότι είδα δεν ήταν μόνο δοκιμαστικό !!!

Ο ysam#2 μας στέλνει μέσω BGP τους κόμβους που είναι πίσω από εσένα.

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως καταφέρατε και είδατε τον συγκεκριμένο κόμβο από εκεί που είσαι΄(έχεις κανένα τηλεσκόπιο ?) 

Η

----------


## nantito

> @nantito. Δε θυμάμαι καλά, εσύ έχεις οπτκή επαφή μαζί μου?


Όχι δυστυχώς. Άμα θες μπορώ να σου δώσω πλήρη λίστα με τα άτομα που έχουν οπτική μαζί σου και ίσως ενδιαφέρονται για ΒΒ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Πάμε γι'άλλα είπες κάπου...

Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά η φράση αυτή μου άρεσε...

----------


## Alexandros

> Από ότι είδα δεν ήταν μόνο δοκιμαστικό !!!
> 
> Ο ysam#2 μας στέλνει μέσω BGP τους κόμβους που είναι πίσω από εσένα.
> 
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως καταφέρατε και είδατε τον συγκεκριμένο κόμβο από εκεί που είσαι΄(έχεις κανένα τηλεσκόπιο ?) 
> 
> Η


Η δοκιμή αφορά το αν μπορούν να περνάνε τα BGP Routes  ::   ::  

Σοβαρά τώρα, μόνο αν βελτιωθεί δραματικά αυτό το link θα έχει μέλλον.
Δεν χρησιμοποιήσαμε τηλεσκόπιο, με δοκιμές έγινε και με στόχο το Ολυμπιακό στάδιο από τη μεριά μου και στοιχεία από τη nodedb, mysat κ.λπ. και από τους δυο.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Alexandros
> 
> @nantito. Δε θυμάμαι καλά, εσύ έχεις οπτκή επαφή μαζί μου?
> 
> 
> Όχι δυστυχώς. Άμα θες μπορώ να σου δώσω πλήρη λίστα με τα άτομα που έχουν οπτική μαζί σου και ίσως ενδιαφέρονται για ΒΒ


Σοβαρά τώρα αν υπάρχει κάποιος που είτε είναι ήδη κόμβος είτε ενδιαφέρεται σοβαρά να γίνει και θέλει να συνδεθεί μαζί μου ας το πει. Επί του παρόντος και οι σχεδόν τρεις ιστοί μου είναι γεμάτοι. Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον όμως θα σκεφτώ την επένδυση σε μια κατασκευή που να σηκώνει περισσότερες και μεγαλύτερες κεραίες (Στέλιο, Τάσσο και Σπύρο ακούτε?).

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## B52

Ακουμε ακουμεεεε.........  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Σοβαρά τώρα αν υπάρχει κάποιος που είτε είναι ήδη κόμβος είτε ενδιαφέρεται σοβαρά να γίνει και θέλει να συνδεθεί μαζί μου ας το πει. Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον όμως θα σκεφτώ την επένδυση σε μια κατασκευή που να σηκώνει περισσότερες και μεγαλύτερες κεραίες (Στέλιο, Τάσσο και Σπύρο ακούτε?).
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


κανά μίνι μετροπόντικα θέλουμε....

----------


## antoniosk

Αλέξανδρε, εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι να γίνο κόμβος και να συνδεθώ με εσένα  ::  

Αλήθεια πότε αλλάξες την omni απο 12-> 6db, γιατί είδα μιά μείωση. Πριν είχα RSSI -82 αλλά εδώ και λίγο καιρό βλέπω RSSI -88.

Ευχαριστώ 
Αντώνης

----------


## Ernest0x

Το προσωρινό (?) link alexandros - ysam σε τι κανάλι και πόλωση παίζει; Παρατήρησα σήμερα μια περιοδική χειροτέρευση του link μου με τον Nikpet και ενδεχομένως να φταίει το link alexandros-ysam που περνάει από πάνω μου. Αλέξανδρε, αν υπάρχει θέληση για ένα μόνιμο bb link προς τα ανατολικά, αυτό θα μπορούσε ίσως να γίνει με μένα. Έχω ένα interface ελεύθερο και σε παλιότερα scan που είχαμε κάνει με τον dti είχαμε πιάσει το ap σου.

----------


## Achille

> Παρατήρησα σήμερα μια περιοδική χειροτέρευση του link μου με τον Nikpet και ενδεχομένως να φταίει το link alexandros-ysam που περνάει από πάνω μου.


Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση, κάνε ένα scan να δεις άμα το πιάνεις...

----------


## Ernest0x

> Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση, κάνε ένα scan να δεις άμα το πιάνεις...


Κάνω scan με το interface που έχω στραμμένο στον nikpet (με τον οποίο παίζουμε σε ad-hoc mode), αλλά δεν το πιάνω (ούτε αυτό, ούτε κάτι άλλο). 

Να επισημάνω πάντως πως η στόχευση που έχουμε κάνει με τον nikpet δεν είναι ιδανική και δεν έχει κανένας μας laptop για να γίνει καλύτερη στόχευση (_αν κάποιος έχει laptop και μπορεί να μας το δανείσει, ας στείλει pm σε έναν απ' τους δυο μας_). Αλλά, έτσι κι αλλιώς το λινκ έπαιζε αρκετά ικανοποιητικά με αυτήν την στόχευση μέχρι σήμερα (μπορεί να είχε χαλάσει από χθες αλλά να το παρατήρησα σήμερα). Ακόμα και τώρα υπάρχουν διαστήματα που παίζει όπως πριν. 

Μια άλλη περίπτωση είναι να φταίει το ap που πρόσφατα σήκωσε o Νikpet. Εγώ δεν το πιάνω σε scan με το interface που έχω στραμμένο στον Nikpet, αλλά εκείνος το πιάνει απ' την μεριά του. 

_Και για να υπάρχει λόγος να βρίσκεται αυτό το post σε αυτό το thread, να πω, πως η πρόταση μου για λινκ με τον Αλέξανδρο ισχύει._

----------


## Achille

> Κάνω scan με το interface που έχω στραμμένο στον nikpet (με τον οποίο παίζουμε σε ad-hoc mode), αλλά δεν το πιάνω (ούτε αυτό, ούτε κάτι άλλο).


Άρα πως να σε παρεμβάλει;

----------


## Ernest0x

> Άρα πως να σε παρεμβάλει;


Δίκιο έχεις, αλλά οι ενδείξεις του driver (μέσω των wireless tools) δεν μου εμπνέουν εμπιστοσύνη...
Mιλάω για το airo module μιας και η κάρτα μου είναι cisco 350. 
Π.χ ενώ βάζω το interface ρητά στο κανάλι 8, με "iwconfig ifname" παίρνω στο frequency 2412 GHz (που αντιστοιχεί στο κανάλι 1)! Ενώ όταν κάνω scan και πιάνω το ssid μας με τον Νikpet, το δείχνει να είναι στο κανάλι 9 (2452 Ghz) παρόλο που και ο Νikpet το έχει ρυθμίσει ρητά να παίζει στο 8! (O οποίος Nikpet έχει cisco 340 που παίζει και αυτή με airo).

----------


## Alexandros

Ernest0x δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε παρεμβάλω και ούτως ή άλλως τα προβλήματά σου δεν ξεκίνησαν όταν η σύνδεση μπήκε σε λειτουργία. 

Ernest0x & Antoniosk, κρατάω το ενδιαφέρον σας και με την πρώτη επέκταση της εγκατάστασης των ιστών θα σας έχω υπόψιν μου.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Ernest0x

> Ernest0x δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε παρεμβάλω και ούτως ή άλλως τα προβλήματά σου δεν ξεκίνησαν όταν η σύνδεση μπήκε σε λειτουργία.


Όντως, η παρεμβολή προέρχεται τελικά κατά 99% απ' τον κόμβο του Nikpet (απ' το AP του). Συγγνώμη για την αναστάτωση στο thread σου!  ::  

Θα περιμένω νέα σου μόλις ξεμπερδέψεις με τους ιστούς.  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Δυστυχώς ο υπερήφανος ιστός με την κεραία προς τον Σπύρο υπέκυψε στους δυνατούς ανέμους, κόπηκε στην βάση του και με χάρη σωριάστηκε στο δώμα χωρίς άλλες απώλειες απότι μπόρεσα να διακρίνω στο σκοτάδι λίγο πριν που γύρισα από τη δουλειά.

Η επανεγκατάσταση δε θα είναι εύκολη οπότε οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι καλούνται να δώσουν την συμπαράστασή τους το ερχόμενο ΣΚ καθώς και ιδέες μια και η βάση του ιστού ήταν σωλήνας μέσα σε βαρελάκι αμπό μπετό που πλέον δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εκτός και αν ανοιχτεί άλλη τρύπα με κομπρεσέρ, ειδικό ποτηροτρύπανο ή κάτι άλλο που δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ. Ίσως να είναι η στιγμή βέβαια να φτιάξουμε εκείνη την ειδική κατασκευή και να τελειώνουμε μαι και καλή. Στέλιο ακούς? 

Υπομονή και συληπητήρια ενταύθα.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## xaotikos

Καλη ανάρωση στον κόμβο σου Αλέξανδρε.  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Τουλάχιστον τα άλλα δυο links δουλεύουν κανονικά μια και ήταν σε άλλους ιστούς.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## antoniosk

Αλέξανδρε

Τι γίνεται με το ΑΡ, το έχω χάσει τελείως, είναι κάποια πρόσκαιρη αλλαγή ή μόνιμη?

Ευχαριστώ
Αντώνης

----------


## Alexandros

Το AP φαίνεται να λειτουργεί κανονικά. Η κεραία του είναι σε άλλον ιστό.
Το ΣΚ θα το κοιτάξω πιο προσεκτικά μήπως έχει γίνει τίποτα με connectors/καλώδια κ.λπ., πάντως άλλοι πελάτες φαίνονται συνδεδεμένοι κανονικά.

Μήοως έχει αλλάξει η στόχευσή σου?

Δεν έχω σκοπό να καταργήσω το AP.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## antoniosk

Η στόχευση μου πρέπει να είναι οκ γιατί βλέπω το 45-1979 που πρέπει να είναι στην ίδια θέση και κάνω scanning επίσης στην περιοχή. Ίσως φτάιει κάποιος connector και οι άλλοι πελάτες που είναι κοντά δεν έχουν αισθητή διαφορά.

Φιλικά
Αντώνης

----------


## ysam

Αλεξανδρε όταν σου συκωθεί.. εεε.. ο ιστός εννοώ..  ::  και αν είναι εκεί και οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι. να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε και με το θέμα που έχουμε αφήσει πίσω..  :: 

my deepest regards...

----------


## Alexandros

Με την επιτόπια και επίμονη βοήθεια του Σπύρου η σύνδεσή μας επανήλθε.
Προσωρινά χρησιμοποιήσαμε έναν από τους άλλους ιστούς και μια Andrew 24db. Για να χωρέσει η κεραία με τον Μανώλη κατέβηκε λίγο χαμηλότερα με αποτέλεσμα μικρή χειροτέρευση του σήματος στη σύνδεσή μας, η ταχύτητα όμως παραμένει εξαιρετική.

Το AP δεν φαίνεται να έχει πρόβλημα, αλλά ας μιλήσουν παρακαλώ όλοι οι πελάτες και να πουν σε τι κατάσταση είναι η σύνδεσή τους.

Συνεχίζονται τα σχέδια για δημιουργία κεραιοσυστήματος, αλλά μάλλον θα πάρει 3-4 εβδομάδες οπότε και τότε θα μπορέσουμε να επανεξετάσουμε τη σύνδεση με Γιάννη που είχαμε ξεκινήσει παλιότερα και τους άλλους που έχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## antoniosk

Αλέξανδρε

Τώρα σε βλέπω και συνδέθηκα μαζι σου κανονικά, όχι με δυνατό σήμα όπως πρίν αλλά δουλεύει.

Το link σου 45-1979 δεν το βλέπω πλέον, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν σημαίνει κάτι αυτό.

Ευχαριστώ
Αντώνης

----------


## kaya

> Με την επιτόπια και επίμονη βοήθεια του Σπύρου η σύνδεσή μας επανήλθε.
> Προσωρινά χρησιμοποιήσαμε έναν από τους άλλους ιστούς και μια Andrew 24db. Για να χωρέσει η κεραία με τον Μανώλη κατέβηκε λίγο χαμηλότερα με αποτέλεσμα μικρή χειροτέρευση του σήματος στη σύνδεσή μας, η ταχύτητα όμως παραμένει εξαιρετική.
> 
> Το AP δεν φαίνεται να έχει πρόβλημα, αλλά ας μιλήσουν παρακαλώ όλοι οι πελάτες και να πουν σε τι κατάσταση είναι η σύνδεσή τους.
> 
> Συνεχίζονται τα σχέδια για δημιουργία κεραιοσυστήματος, αλλά μάλλον θα πάρει 3-4 εβδομάδες οπότε και τότε θα μπορέσουμε να επανεξετάσουμε τη σύνδεση με Γιάννη που είχαμε ξεκινήσει παλιότερα και τους άλλους που έχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον.
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


ενδιαφερομαι να συνδεθω στο ΑΡ ειμαι πολυ κοντα περιπου 200 μετρα.
Σου εστειλα και πμ αλλα τιποτα.αν γιινεται και εχεις καμια ωριτσα να τα πουμε για αυτα πυ χρειαζομαι! θα σου ειμαι υποχρεος. κινητο ή e-mail εχεις στο πμ ευχαριστω

ΥΓ συγχαρητηρια για τον κομβο!!

----------


## TroNik

> Επειδή το PC που έχω το excel με τις κατανεμημένες διευθύνσεις των clients του AP μου είναι υπό ανακατασκευή και δεν έχω εύκολη πρόσβαση, παρακαλούνται και οι υπόλοιποι clients που τους έχω δώσει στατικές διευθύνσεις να το γράψουν εδώ για να μην υπάρξουν προβλήματα.


Μου έχεις δώσει τις εξής στατικές ip:
10.34.61.41 εώς 10.34.61.44

Δυστυχώς άργησα να απαντήσω οπότε εμφανίστηκε πρόβλημα ip conflict για την .44.




> Το AP δεν φαίνεται να έχει πρόβλημα, αλλά ας μιλήσουν παρακαλώ όλοι οι πελάτες και να πουν σε τι κατάσταση είναι η σύνδεσή τους.


Τον τελευταίο καιρό είχα αρκετά προβλήματα σε χαμένα πακέτα αποστολής. Διορθώθηκε όμως αφού μπόρεσα με laptop να στοχεύσω καλύτερα. Μετά από 1,5 χρόνια διαπίστωσα ότι τόσο καιρό σημάδευα σε λάθος κατεύθυνση. Οπότε τώρα έχω πολύ καλό σήμα και μπορώ να ρίξω μέσω firmware, χάρη στον Acinonyx, την ισχύ της dlink 900 μέχρι και στα 0db και να συνεχίζω να συνδέομαι (με αρκετά χαμένα πακέτα βέβαια).

----------


## Alexandros

Tronik σε παρακαλώ ρίχνε πιο τακτικά μια ματιά εδώ. Επίσης στείλε μου με pm το τηλέφωνό σου σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί κάτι. Ακόμα επιβεβαίωσε ότι χρησιμοποιείς μόνο το range που σου έχω δώσει μια και έχουν παρουσιαστεί κάτι IP Conflicts. Τέλος πείραξε το συντομότερο τη συσκευή σου για να περιορίσεις την ισχύ εξόδου και πες μου.

Το παραπάνω (σε σχέση με την ισχύ) είναι αναγκαστικό για όλους τους πελάτες. Από την άλλη εβδομάδα θα παρθούν πιο δραστικά μέτρα για το καλό όλων.

Επίσης παρακαλώ όλους τους clients να γράψουν εδώ για το πως πάει η συνδεσή τους.

Kaya, λυπάμαι για την καθυστέρηση αλλά ο χρόνος είναι πολύ περιορισμένος αυτή την περίοδο. Αφού διαβάσεις καλά τα quickstart και plug me in πάρε με τηλέφωνο (θα σου έρθει με PM).

Πριν κλείσω το μήνυμα να πω ότι το ερχόμενο ΣΚ θα γίνουν εκτεταμένες αλλαγές στον κόμβο μου. Θα στηθεί νεος ιστός σε αντικατάσταση του σπασμένου και θα αλλαχτούν κάποιες κεραίες μεταξύ άλλων. Εθελοντές ευπρόσδεκτοι μετά από συνεννόηση εδώ.

Acinonyx πως πας  ::  ?

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## minoas

Είμαι ο client jxrist/Minoas/Ίλιον(Άγιους Αναργύρους ): 10.34.61.51-53 255.255.255.192

Είμαι ευχαριστημένος και έχω αρκετή καλή σύνδεση και με καλούς χρόνους .

Εκτός από την τελευταία εβδομάδα που συναντώ πρόβλημα με τις ips μου και έχω κάνει και σχετικό post στο forum 

Θέμα δημοσίευσης: πρόβλημα με το linksys GS και δυο pc
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12539

Φιλικά ,

----------


## TroNik

> Tronik σε παρακαλώ ρίχνε πιο τακτικά μια ματιά εδώ. Επίσης στείλε μου με pm το τηλέφωνό σου σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί κάτι. Ακόμα επιβεβαίωσε ότι χρησιμοποιείς μόνο το range που σου έχω δώσει μια και έχουν παρουσιαστεί κάτι IP Conflicts. Τέλος πείραξε το συντομότερο τη συσκευή σου για να περιορίσεις την ισχύ εξόδου και πες μου.


Καλησπέρα, η ισχύς έχει περιοριστεί εδώ και αρκετό καιρό στα 6 dBm. Από τις IP χρησιμοποιώ την .44 για την dlink, την .41 για το pc μου και σπάνια την .42 για ένα δεύτερο. Έχεις σε pm τα τηλέφωνα μου.




> Πριν κλείσω το μήνυμα να πω ότι το ερχόμενο ΣΚ θα γίνουν εκτεταμένες αλλαγές στον κόμβο μου. Θα στηθεί νεος ιστός σε αντικατάσταση του σπασμένου και θα αλλαχτούν κάποιες κεραίες μεταξύ άλλων. Εθελοντές ευπρόσδεκτοι μετά από συνεννόηση εδώ.


Αν μπορώ ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Acinonyx πως πας  ?
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


Κι εγώ κάνω αλλαγες σε όλο τον κόμβο γενικά Alex.  ::  Ελπίζω να μας κάνει καλό καιρό και το S/K όπως τώρα...

----------


## papashark

> Πριν κλείσω το μήνυμα να πω ότι το ερχόμενο ΣΚ θα γίνουν εκτεταμένες αλλαγές στον κόμβο μου. Θα στηθεί νεος ιστός σε αντικατάσταση του σπασμένου και θα αλλαχτούν κάποιες κεραίες μεταξύ άλλων. Εθελοντές ευπρόσδεκτοι μετά από συνεννόηση εδώ.


Eυκαιρία να σε δούμε από κοντά, να δούμε και την κοράκλα σου  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Από το πρωί σήμερα μέχρι και το μεσημέρι ο κόμβος ήταν εκτός λειτουργίας λόγω εκτεταμένης διακοπής ρεύματος στην περιοχή.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## zeal

Γενικα εχω αρκετα καλους χρονους απο το ap και εχω την ip 10.34.61.15.  ::  

Φιλικα Θοδωρης.

----------


## antoniosk

Καλησπέρα Αλέξανδρε

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το .49.

Σχετικά με την ποιότητα τησ σύνδεσης, υήρξε και σε καλύτερη κατάσταση απο ότι είναι τώρα.

Περιμένω επίσης και για bb link αν έχεις την όρεξη.

Ευχαριστώ
Αντώνης

----------


## Alexandros

Σήμερα το πρωί έγινε απροειδοποίητη διακοπή ρεύματος οπότε ο κόμβος δεν λειτουργησε για κάποιες ώρες μετά την εξάντληση του συστήματος UPS.

Αύριο Σάββατο θα γίνουν τελικά οι προγραμματισμένες εργασίες εγκατάστασης νέου κεραιοσυστήματος οπότε θα υπάρξουν διακοπές λειτουργίας ενδεχομένως καθόλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας.

Antoniosk και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος επίδοξος για ΒΒ αν μπορείτε σηκώστε ένα AP και εφόσον προφτάσουμε θα κάνουμε και ένα scan για να οργανώσουμε τα επόμενα βήματα.

Λεπτομέρειες μετά την εγκατάσταση.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## antoniosk

Καλά νεά!!!!!

Εγώ θα λείπω αύριο και δεν θα μπορέσω να γυρίσω το άλλο σύστημα προς εσένα, αλλά θα αλλάξω αυτό που βλέπω σε ΑΡ mode με SSID "awmn-1549_test" οπώτε εσύ θα μπορείς να κάνεις όποια δοκιμή θέλεις.

Ευχαριστώ
Αντώνης

----------


## Alexandros

Ο πυργίσκος ανέβηκε. Το ίδιο και τα links με Σπύρο και Βασίλη (αναβαθμισμένο). Στη σύνδεση με τον Μανώλη υπάρχει ακόμα κάποιο πρόβλημα. Ελπίζουμε αύριο με την επανάληψη της προσπάθειας και την επιστροφή και του Μανώλη από την εξοχή να λυθεί. Φωτογραφίες από τον επίσημο ρεπόρτερ και κασκαντέρ Β52 αργότερα.

Πολλές ευχαριστίες στους Στέλιο, Σπύρο, Τάσσο για τις πολλές ημέρες προσπάθειας συνολικά και επίσης στους Νίκο ((MAuVE), Βασίλη (Acinonyx), τον Λάμπρο και φυσικά τον Φαίδωνα που κοίταξε την πιο SW πλευρά των πραγμάτων με επιτυχία. Επίσης ευχαριστίες στον Μανώλη, τον πατέρα του και στον Ο Νίκος είναι  ::  για την εξ αποστάσεως συνεισφορά.

Φυσικά, κάθε προσπάθεια είναι μια ακόμα αρχή και ανησυχώ κιόλας ότι ήδη σχεδόν γέμισε η κατασκευή κεραίες.

Ξαναψάχνουμε τις δυνατότητες σύνδεσης με Ysam2 και Xbelis.
Antoniosk κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να μιλήσουμε.
Scan δεν προφτάσαμε να κάνουμε.

Παρακαλώ όποιος διαπιστώσει κάποιο πρόβλημα να ενημερώσει άμεσα για να το δούμε αύριο Κυριακή μια και από Δευτέρα ο χρόνος θα είναι πολύ περιορισμένος.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Επίσης ενδεχόμενα να υπάρξουν ξανά διακοπές λειτουργίας του κόμβου αύριο Κυριακή, λόγω συνέχισης των εργασιών.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## ysam

Εύγε σε όλους!

Εμένα με βλέπω για Δευτέρα να κάνω scan κτλ. 

Αύριο είναι sailing day (Επιτέλους)

-ΓΣ

----------


## B52

::  Χωρις λογια.....

----------


## B52

::

----------


## B52

::

----------


## B52

::

----------


## B52

Σε full αναλυση αυτες και αλλες photos στο 
spirosco/upload/alexandros  ::

----------


## socrates

Δεν ξέρω σε τι πρέπει να πρωτοπώ μπράβο!

... για το εξαιρετικό αποτέλεσμα
... για την συνέπεια του κόμβου του Alexandrou (μας έχει κακομάθει)
... για την ομαδική δουλειά
... για την εξαίσια κατασκευή
... για τον φωτογράφο  ::  

Πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## pavlidisd

::   ::   ::  

Kαταπληκτική δουλειά!!! 

Μπράβο!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Παιδιά συγχαρητήρια !!

Καλά και πολλά links !

----------


## nvak

Πολύ καλή κατασκευή.  ::  
Βάλτε όμως κανένα επι πλέον συρματόσχοινο για την περίπτωση που κάποιο αστοχήσει.

----------


## nikpet

Well done!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Λέτε με κυάλια να το βλέπω;  ::

----------


## stelios #1540

awmn-1549_test  ::  Το πιάναμε  ::   ::

----------


## Billgout

Έπεσε-γκρεμοτσακίστηκε το link με Acinonyx ή μου φαίνεται?

----------


## Alexandros

Τη σύνδεση με τον Βασίλη αυτή τη στιγμή την βλέπω κάτω. Βασίλη συμβαίνει κάτι από πλευράς σου?

Η σύνδεση με τον Μανώλη είναι επάνω αλλά θέλει βελτίωση στόχευσης για να επανέλθει στα παλιά καλά της.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Acinonyx

Πότε έγινε αυτό βρε παιδιά; Δεν πήρα γραμμή τίποτα...

Χμμμ... Τώρα είδα στο MRTG. 21:00 με 23:00 χθές ήταν down. Εγώ πάντως δεν πείραξα τίποτα. Στα logs δεν φαίνεται και τίποτα περιεργο.

Έκανες εσύ κάτι Άλεξ και επανήλθε;

----------


## Alexandros

> Πότε έγινε αυτό βρε παιδιά; Δεν πήρα γραμμή τίποτα...
> 
> Χμμμ... Τώρα είδα στο MRTG. 21:00 με 23:00 χθές ήταν down. Εγώ πάντως δεν πείραξα τίποτα. Στα logs δεν φαίνεται και τίποτα περιεργο.
> 
> Έκανες εσύ κάτι Άλεξ και επανήλθε;


Όχι, δεν έκανα κάτι, αλλά μπορεί να έκανε ο Σπύρος. Το είδα και εγώ αργά το βράδυ ότι επανήλθε.

Ας το παρακολουθήσουμε να δούμε πως πάει.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## stelios #1540

Ενημερωτικά να πω ότι το λινκ κοβότανε γιατί έπαιζε στην ίδια συχνότητα με του Jabarlee (Το διόρθωσα)

----------


## Alexandros

Αύριο Παρασκευή και από τις 7:30 έως όσο πάρει, ενδεχομένως να υπάρξουν διακοπές λειτουργίας στον κόμβο μου λόγω αναβάθμισης λογισμικού, στόχευσης κεραιών και περάσματος επιπλέον καλωδίων.

Υπομονή!

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Οι εργασίες ολοκληρώθηκαν με επιτυχία.

Πολλές ευχαριστίες για μια ακόμα φορά στους Σπύρο και Τάσο τον αναριχητή.

Βγήκε ένα ακόμα link που θα μπει σε λειτουργία μόλις ολοκληρωθεί ένα SW Upgrade στον router μου (ανακοινώσεις όταν ολοκληρωθεί), βελτιώθηκε η σύνδεση με Μανώλη, άλλαξε η πόλωση με Βασίλη και έγινε τακτοποίηση στο Rack.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Η αναβάθμιση λογισμικού στον δρομολογητή εκτελέστηκε με επιτυχία το πρωί από τον Σπύρο.

Αυτή τη φορά θα ευχαριστήσω και τον Ζαχαρία που εσκεμμένα παρέλειψα εχθές  ::  

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Να αναιρέσω τις ευχαριστίες στον Ζαχαρία, ξέρει αυτός γιατί  ::   ::  

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## nikpet

Καλορίζικο το νέο link!!!!! 

Πάντα τέτοια!!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Alexandros

Λοιπόν να ανακοινώσουμε και επίσημα ότι μπήκε σε λειτουργία η σύνδεση με Ysam2. Για όσουν δεν το γνωρίζουν, εκεί είναι το σημείο που φιλοξενείται και ο Server/Forum μας. Έτσι αναβαθμίζεται η σύνδεση πολλών περιοχών με ένα κεντρικό σημείο του δικτύου μας και οι Βοράς - Νότος έρχονται πιο κοντά από ποτέ.

Είχαμε δοκιμάσει και παλιότερα με όχι καλά αποτελέσματα, αλλά η επιμονή (μαζί με την ομαδικότητα και τα κατάλληλα υλικά) φέρνει ως γνωστόν αποτελέσματα. Η σύνδεση επιδέχεται μάλλον και επιπλέον βελτίωσης σε δυο τουλάχιστον φάσεις, οι οποίες ελπίζουμε ότι θα γίνουν σύντομα.

Όλη η ομάδα που ασχολήθηκε αυτό το έργο έχει αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενα posts με εξαίρεση τον Γιάννη που έχει ρίξει και εξακολουθεί να το κάνει πολλή δουλειά για τη σύνδεση και το δίκτυο μας και τον Νίκο, τον επονωμαζόμενο και ταμία που έτρεχε επίσης από την άλλη πλευρά.

Τέλος θα πρέπει να αναφέρουμε και κάποιους από τους αφανείς ήρωες αυτής της προσπάθειας, για την υπομονή και την ευγένεια που έδειξαν όπως τις γυναίκες του Γιάννη και του Νίκου και την δικιά μου και την κοπελιά του Τάσου, που επιπλέον έπαιξε και κρίσιμο ρόλο στην μεταφορά του ιστού μου, της χρωστάω μια ανθοδέσμη  ::  .

Αυτά, και έπεται συνέχεια.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## xaotikos

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε. Keep ruling  ::  

(Σε κάποια μελλοντική αναβάθμιση πρέπει να ξαναέρθω και εγώ  ::  )

----------


## antoniosk

Αλέξανδρε καλημέρα,

Χθες το απόγευμα είχα rssi 81 με noise 87, αργότερα το βράδυ είχα δει rssi 77 με noise 90, σήμερα το πρωί βλέπω rssi 81 με noise 87. 

Η ενδυκτική ταχύτητα παραμένει 11 δίχως αλλαγές προς τα κάτω.

Εδώ έβαλα και δύο φώτο απο την ταράτσα μου προς εσένα, η μία είναι πίσω απο την κεραία και η άλλη μπρος απο την κεραία.

Έκανα αίτηση και για subnet και περιμένω

Φιλικά
Αντώνης

----------


## Alexandros

Αντώνη δεν έχω αλλάξει ακόμα την κεραία, είναι λίγο πιο πολύπλοκο απ'οτι περίμενα. Θα δοκιμάσω αργότερα.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## spirosco

Σε καμμια ωρα περιπου θα υπαρξει μια ολιγολεπτη διακοπη για να γινει ενα software update στον ρουτερ.
Μ'αυτο ελπιζω πως θα επανελθει και το Alexandros-ysam2 το οποιο ειναι down απο το μεσημερι.

Ευχαριστουμε για την κατανοηση  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Αντώνη η αλλαγή της κεραίας έγινε, αυτή τι στιγμή σε κοιτάζει στο περίπου μια Andrew Grid 24db. Τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία σύνδεσης παραμένουν όπως σου έχω πει.

Δοκίμασε και πες μας.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## antoniosk

Αλέξανδρε

Ακριβώς τα ίδια, καμμία διαφορά, βλέπω περίπου srrs 81 με noise 87. Αν δεν μου το έλεγες δεν θα καταλάβαινα ότι κάτι άλλαξε.

Ίσως να θέλει λίγο γύρισμα προς τα δεξιά αλλά για να πώ την αλήθεια δεν είναι και άσχημα λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την απόσταση.

Φιλικά
Αντώνης

----------


## JS

Μήπως πιάνετε απο καμμια αντανάκλαση ;
Η αλλιώς το wrt λέει τα δικά του  :: 

Υγ. Ωραίος κόμβος ρε Αλεξμπού
Υγ2. Πως φαίνονται οι γέροι...τελειώνουν με ένα "Φιλικά..."  ::  
Υγ3. Να μου τον προσέξεις τον Αντώνη  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Γιάννη 6 χλμ ανάκλαση, γινεται? μπορεί το WRT να λέει τρελά αλλά μπορεί να να θέλει κεντράρισμα η κεραία.

Θέλω και βοήθεια για το OPEN, αν μάλλον CLOSED θα πρέπει να το έλεγαν.
 ::

----------


## spirosco

Βρε παιδια 6km με wrt ειναι μαζοχισμος...ασε που αναλογα και με το firmware οι τιμες για το signal ειναι ψιλοfake.
 ::

----------


## JS

> Βρε παιδια 6km με wrt ειναι μαζοχισμος...ασε που αναλογα και με το firmware οι τιμες για το signal ειναι ψιλοfake.


Ομολογώ οτι συμφωνώ με τον slack. Αντώνη πέτα το μηχανάκι του διαβόλου (ποιός αλήτης στο πούλησε ; ) και πάρε κανα σοβαρό HW.

Υγ. Σπύρο, κάνεις update για να δεις -αν- επανέλθει το λινκ ; τς τς τς...κάτι σε windows μου φέρνει αυτό. Ζήτω το slackows  ::

----------


## spirosco

xex...slack 2.8.22 brand new mister  ::   ::

----------


## antoniosk

Καλά δεν είναι και το τορ αλλά νομίζω δουλεύει καλά (?), οταν κάνω ping έχω

min 2.7
ave 5.2
max 30.1

Καλά νούμερα δεν είναι αυτά?
Φιλικά
Αντώνης

----------


## jabarlee

νομίζω ότι το Link Alexandros-spirosco χάνει μερικά πακέτα:



```
--- 10.34.61.220 ping statistics ---
40 packets transmitted, 37 packets received, +1 duplicates, 7% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 1.6/4.2/46.6 ms


--- 10.34.61.220 ping statistics ---
40 packets transmitted, 37 packets received, 7% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 1.6/3.3/16.5 ms


--- 10.34.61.220 ping statistics ---
40 packets transmitted, 34 packets received, 15% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 1.6/2.4/4.7 ms


--- 10.34.61.220 ping statistics ---
40 packets transmitted, 36 packets received, 10% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 1.7/4.1/67.0 ms
```

Ριξτε μια ματιά όποτε βρείτε χρόνο (έχω τσεκάρει το jabarlee-alexandros, δε χάνει πακέτα)

----------


## Alexandros

Θέλει λιγο ψάξιμο αλλά ίσως η εξήγηση να είναι απλή μια και δουλεύει πολύ τακτικά στο τέρμα από κίνηση.

φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## spirosco

```
Ping statistics for 10.34.61.217:
    Packets: Sent = 1000, Received = 1000, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 81ms, Average = 9ms
```

----------


## Acinonyx

ping -i 0 -f -s 2000 -c 1000 spirosco.ns.awmn
PING spirosco.ns.awmn (10.17.119.130) 2000(202 ::  bytes of data.

--- spirosco.ns.awmn ping statistics ---
1000 packets transmitted, 1000 received, 0% packet loss, time 14509ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 3.330/12.813/69.018/10.694 ms, pipe 5, ipg/ewma 14.524/16.911 ms

Ούτε εγώ βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα... Πακέτο 2000bytes και χωρίς interval.

----------


## jabarlee

και εγώ τώρα δεν έχω χαμένα πακέτα, αλλά τώρα δεν έχει και τόσο traffic (και πιθανώς ούτε τις ώρες που δοκιμάσατε και εσείς: ρε βγείτε έξω το Σάββατο το βράδυ και αφήστε το ping)  ::

----------


## spirosco

Λιγο μετα τη δικη μου δοκιμη παρατηρησα μεγαλα pings και packet loss. Πιθανοτατα ο Μανωλης επεσε σε τετοια περιπτωση.
Αλλαξα καναλι και βλεπουμε.

----------


## MAuVE

> Λιγο μετα τη δικη μου δοκιμη παρατηρησα μεγαλα pings και packet loss. Πιθανοτατα ο Μανωλης επεσε σε τετοια περιπτωση.
> Αλλαξα καναλι και βλεπουμε.


Τόσο γρήγορα "μπουκώσαν" και τα high speed λινκς ;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Λιγο μετα τη δικη μου δοκιμη παρατηρησα μεγαλα pings και packet loss. Πιθανοτατα ο Μανωλης επεσε σε τετοια περιπτωση.
> Αλλαξα καναλι και βλεπουμε.
> 
> 
> Τόσο γρήγορα "μπουκώσαν" και τα high speed λινκς ;


Χμμμμ... Και σε όσους είχα πει ότι έβαλα traffic shaping στο νέο λινκ μου με τον Αλέξανδρο με κορόιδευαν... 

Πάντως αυτό το μικροτρυκ δεν το εμπιστεύμαι καθόλου.. Αυτό φοβάμαι ότι ευθύνεται για το packet loss

----------


## B52

Ποια ver. εχεις βαλει ?

----------


## Acinonyx

Χεχε.. Αν εννοείς εμένα, δεν βάζω μικροτρύκια Τάσσο. Θα ήταν προδοσία!  ::

----------


## ysam

Οπότε πλέον μπορούμε safely να πούμε ότι φταίει το !μικροτρύκι σου.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

::

----------


## craven

> Καλά νεά!!!!!
> 
> Εγώ θα λείπω αύριο και δεν θα μπορέσω να γυρίσω το άλλο σύστημα προς εσένα, αλλά θα αλλάξω αυτό που βλέπω σε ΑΡ mode με SSID "awmn-1549_test" οπώτε εσύ θα μπορείς να κάνεις όποια δοκιμή θέλεις.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ
> Αντώνης


Και προς τα που το έχεις γυρισμένο αυτό? γιατί το έπιασα σήμερα σε ένα πρόχειρο scan (και μάλιστα από χαμηλά και όχι σε ιστό και χωρίς ιδιαίτερη οπτική στο επίπεδο της ταράτσας) .. και να σκεφτείς ότι εγώ είμαι σύνορα Νίκαια - Κερατσίνι  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Χεχε.. Αν εννοείς εμένα, δεν βάζω μικροτρύκια Τάσσο. Θα ήταν προδοσία!


Έχω και υποστιρικτή τον bill ολε.  ::

----------


## minoas

Δεν ξέρω αλλά από εχτές , ενώ τα ping ήταν κάτω του 10 .
Μέχρι και τώρα που γράφω είναι κατά μέσo όρο τα 300 στα 100 και με πολλά πακέτα χαμένα .

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα , η μόνο εγώ το έχω ?

Φιλικά ,

----------


## papashark

> Δεν ξέρω αλλά από εχτές , ενώ τα ping ήταν κάτω του 10 .
> Μέχρι και τώρα που γράφω είναι κατά μέσo όρο τα 300 στα 100 και με πολλά πακέτα χαμένα .
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα , η μόνο εγώ το έχω ?
> 
> Φιλικά ,


O ιδιοκτήτης του κόμβου είχε γενέθλεια χθες, οπότε μπορεί να έχει hang over ο κόμβος  ::

----------


## minoas

Ευχαριστώ Πάνο ::  ,

Αλέξανδρε να τα εκατοστήσεις και ότι επιθυμείς .
 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχει κολλήσει το interface του Αλεξ και με πετάει συνέχεια σαν να έχει μπει MAC φίλτρο. Είναι η τέταρτη φορά που συμβαίνει...  :: 

Μπορεί κανείς να του πατήσει ένα reset;  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Έχει κολλήσει το interface του Αλεξ και με πετάει συνέχεια σαν να έχει μπει MAC φίλτρο. Είναι η τέταρτη φορά που συμβαίνει... 
> 
> Μπορεί κανείς να του πατήσει ένα reset;


Ειδες για να παιζεις με τα φιλτρα?  ::  

Τωρα πρεπει να ειναι Οκ.

----------


## Acinonyx

Χεχεχεχε!
Οπότε καλά λεώ ότι το mikroclick είναι για τα μπάζα! Παίζεις με το BGP και κολλάει το wireless!  :: 

Υ.Γ. Κατάρα έπεσε; Μόλις σηκώθηκε του Alexandrou έπεσε του Nikpet!

----------


## antoniosk

Μάλλον έχει κολλήσει το "45-τεστ" interface του Αλεξανδρου και με πετάει συνέχεια εδώ και κάποιες μέρες, γίνεται κανείς να του πατήσει ένα reset; και ίσως δουλέψει, όπως είδα ότι έγινε και σε άλλη περίπτωση???

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Alexandros

Έλα Αντώνη, έχω δει και τα μηνύματά σου, πριν από λίγο μπήκα στο σπίτι.

Θα δω αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## ysam

Welcome Back και Χρόνια Πολλά Alex.

----------


## Alexandros

Σε ευχαριστώ Γιάννη, και επί τη ευκαιρία μπράβο σε εσένα και τους συνεργούς σου για τη βελτιστοποίηση της σύνδεσής μας.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Να καλωσορίσω στο AP τους Γιώργο/Ανέστη (Πατέρας/Γιός) από το Καματερό. Εύχομαι και κόμβος γρήγορα.

Θα έχουν τις διευθύνσεις *10.34.61.55-58*. (Διορθωμένες)

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## sotiris

Αλεξανδρε, ειναι μια οικογενεια που μενει σε ενα ψηλο σημειο στο Καματερο?

(ειχα συναντησει πριν αρκετο καιρο, στο δευτερο meeting Μενιδιου, εναν πατερα/γιο, με γνωσεις στα ηλεκτρονικα, δεν θυμαμαι ομως το ονομα τους...αλλα εαν ειναι αυτοι, με το καλο στο δικτυο, μετα απο τοσο καιρο βρηκαν τελικα τροπο-ισως τον καλυτερο τροπο- να συνδεθουν).

----------


## minoas

Αλέξανδρε 

τις ips 10.34.61.51 έως και *54* μου τις έχεις δώσει σε μένα .

#3674 minoas

edit

πιστεύω να μη υπάρξει πρόβλημα με τους Γιώργο/Ανέστη (Πατέρας/Γιός) από το Καματερό .

----------


## Alexandros

Έχεις δίκιο, έγραψα λάθος.
10.34.61.55-58 θα πάρουν οι Γιώργος/Ανέστης.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

> Αλεξανδρε, ειναι μια οικογενεια που μενει σε ενα ψηλο σημειο στο Καματερο?
> 
> (ειχα συναντησει πριν αρκετο καιρο, στο δευτερο meeting Μενιδιου, εναν πατερα/γιο, με γνωσεις στα ηλεκτρονικα, δεν θυμαμαι ομως το ονομα τους...αλλα εαν ειναι αυτοι, με το καλο στο δικτυο, μετα απο τοσο καιρο βρηκαν τελικα τροπο-ισως τον καλυτερο τροπο- να συνδεθουν).


Δεν έχω πάει σπίτι τους Σωτήρη. Με επισκέφθηκε ο Γιώργος και μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο και στο IRC με τον Ανέστη. Πάντως η περιγραφή ακούγεται σωστή, αν ακι δεν είναι πολύ ψηλά στο Καματερό απ'οτι κατάλαβα. Δεν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί ακόμα και η πλήρης οπτική επαφή.

Τα παιδιά φαίνονται να ενδιαφέρονται σοβαρά όμως και μακάρι να δώσουν μια διέξοδο στο Καματερό και μέσα από εκεί να συνδεθεί και με άλλο δρόμο το Μενίδι και οι γύρω και πέρα περιοχές.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## tyfeonas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Αλεξανδρε, ειναι μια οικογενεια που μενει σε ενα ψηλο σημειο στο Καματερο?
> 
> (ειχα συναντησει πριν αρκετο καιρο, στο δευτερο meeting Μενιδιου, εναν πατερα/γιο, με γνωσεις στα ηλεκτρονικα, δεν θυμαμαι ομως το ονομα τους...αλλα εαν ειναι αυτοι, με το καλο στο δικτυο, μετα απο τοσο καιρο βρηκαν τελικα τροπο-ισως τον καλυτερο τροπο- να συνδεθουν).
> 
> 
> Δεν έχω πάει σπίτι τους Σωτήρη. Με επισκέφθηκε ο Γιώργος και μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο και στο IRC με τον Ανέστη. Πάντως η περιγραφή ακούγεται σωστή, αν ακι δεν είναι πολύ ψηλά στο Καματερό απ'οτι κατάλαβα. Δεν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί ακόμα και η πλήρης οπτική επαφή.
> 
> ...


το καματερο συνδεεται ηδη με το μενιδι με αρκετα αξιοπιστο λινκ μεσω των deysta-antonisst.
ισως πρεπει να ερθουν και σε εποικινωνια με τον αντωνη στο καματερο.

----------


## Alexandros

Αυτό είπα και εγώ Tyfeonas, δεύτερο δρόμο του Μενιδίου προς το Backbone εννοούσα. Ελπίζω μόνο να βλέπουν και τον Αντώνη και να θέλουν να προχωρήσουν.

Από την πλευρά μου αν χρειαστεί μπορώ να διαθέσω και άλλο Interface.


Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Για τις επόμενες λίγες ώρες θα υπάρξουν διακοπές λειτουργίας του κόμβου λόγω εργασιών.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του commando Σπύρου έγιναν βελτιώσεις σε όλες σχεδόντις κεραίες και εγκαταστάθηκε μια επιπλέον κάρτα στον δρομολογητή για τον antoniosk.

Τα πράγματα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον όπως πριν αν όχι καλύτερα.

Μανώλη και Βασίλη αν παρατηρήσετε κανένα πρόβλημα πείτε μου.

Αντώνη εξακολουθούμε να έχουμε πρόβλημα αν και η Andrew σε στοχεύει μάλλον κανονικά πλέον, καλύτερα να τηλεφωνηθούμε όταν επιστρέψεις.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## nkladakis

Ο Σπύρος commando?  ::  
Δεν μπορεί κάποιος άλλος ήταν.

----------


## sotiris

> Ο Σπύρος commando?  
> Δεν μπορεί κάποιος άλλος ήταν.


Λετε για τον Σπυρο που ανεβηκε στον πυργο της acn....αυτον που εδωσε στεγνα και αλυπητα ο ysam?  ::   ::

----------


## Alexandros

Ένας είναι ο Σπύρος, οπότε οι ρητορικές ερωτήσεις να λείπουν  ::  .

Στα πλαίσα δοκιμών με τον Αντώνη, το AP awmn-45 έχει μετακινηθεί στο κανάλι 11 εντί του 1 που ήταν.

Αν κάποιος client παρατηρήσει πρόβλημα ας μου το πει.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Το AP επανήλθε στο κανάλι 1.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Κατ' αρχήν να καλωσορίσω και ένα καινούργιο πελάτη του AP, τον Apollwnio. 

Παρακάτω είναι οι διευθύνσεις που έχουν δοθεί σε όλους τους γνωστούς πελάτες του AP (κάποιοι μπορεί να μου έχουν ξεφύγει, ηλικία γαρ). Μερικές είναι καινούργιες μια και είχα ξεχάσει να δώσω σε κάποιους.

Narcosynthesis: 10.34.61.38-40
TroNik: 10.34.61.41 - 44
Apollwnios: 10.34.61.45 - 47
antoniosk: 10.34.61.48 - 50
jxrist/Minoas: 10.34.61.51 - 54
Mourgos(Γιώργος/Ανέστης): 10.34.61.55 - 58 

Για όλους η μάσκα είναι 255.255.255.192 και το Default Gateway 10.34.61.1. Για name servers καλό είναι να βάλουν τα
10.17.119.130 (διορθωμένο) και 10.37.57.249.

Παρακαλώ όλους τους σταθερούς πελάτες που δεν περιλαμβάνονται παραπάνω να ζητήσουν σταθερή/ές IP γράφωντας εδώ. Επίσης καλώ τους παραπάνω και όποιους μελλοντικούς να γραφούν στη WiND DB το συντομότερο.

Τέλος θα ήθελα όσοι έχουν τη διάθεση και τις προυποθέσεις να γίνουν BB να το γράψουν ώστε να κάνω τον κατάλληλο σχεδιασμό επέκτασης του κόμβου και τις αντίστοιχες προμήθειες εξοπλισμού.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## spirosco

Διορθωση: Το 10.17.119.141 ειναι πλεον *10.17.119.130*.

----------


## minoas

> Επίσης καλώ τους παραπάνω και όποιους μελλοντικούς να γραφούν στη WiND DB το συντομότερο.


Αλεξανδρε ,

πρέπει να δηλώσεις το Access Point για να φανούμε και εμείς οι "Πελάτες"





> Εάν είστε κόμβος
> "Πελάτης", δηλώστε μόνο μια διασύνδεση επιλέγοντας το access point που συνδέεστε. Αν
> δεν υπάρχει στη λίστα, τότε ο κάτοχος του Access Point δεν έχει κάνει δήλωση
> διασύνδεσης. Ενημερώστε τον για την δημιουργία της


edit
Το έχεις καταχώριση αλλά δεν το βρίσκει

----------


## Alexandros

Γιάννη πράγματι, το AP το είχα φτειάξει πριν σας καλέσω να γραφτείτε προφανώς. Δεν ξέρω αν μου ξεφεύγει εμένα ή εσένα κάτι ή έχουμε ακόμα προβλήματα παιδικής ηλικίας στο λογισμικό. Θα βρεθεί η άκρη πιστεύω σύντομα πάντως.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Ο Γιάννης (jxrist/Minoas) πελάτης του AP έχει παρατηρήσει προβλήματα στη σύνδεσή του. Αυτά ίσως να συνδέονται με το νέο πελάτη Apollwnio που είναι ακριβώς από την ίδια περιοχή (απέναντι από το escape center).

Παρακαλώ να επικοινωνήσουν μεταξύ τους για να γίνει ένα troubleshooting του προβλήματος.

Σήμερα θα είμαι διαθέσιμος, τα στοιχεία μου τα έχει ο jxrist.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## apollwnios

Ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε για την IP
μολις συνάντησα τον Μινωα εκλεισα για λιγο τη σύνδεση μου να δουμε αν πράγματι φταίω εγώ 
Υ.Γ. ειμαι γραμμένος στο nodedb

----------


## Alexandros

> Ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε για την IP
> μολις συνάντησα τον Μινωα εκλεισα για λιγο τη σύνδεση μου να δουμε αν πράγματι φταίω εγώ 
> Υ.Γ. ειμαι γραμμένος στο nodedb


Ωραία,

θα πρέπει να ενημερώσεις και το WiND Database. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα σου έχει έρθει κάποιο email.

Με το που έκλεισες τη σύνδεσή σου η σύνδεση με τον Γιάννη επανήλθε, άρα έχουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Θα σε πάρει τηλ. και ο Γιάννης αλλά δοκίμασε να χαμηλώσεις και άλλο την ισχύ σου αν γίνεται και άρχισε να σκέφτεσαι την αντικατάσταση της στέλλας με κανένα ογδοντάρι πιάτο.

Αν χρειαστεί τα λέμε και τηλεφωνικά ή στο IRC αργότερα. Απλά ειδοποιείστε με.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## minoas

> Ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε για την IP
> μολις συνάντησα τον Μινωα εκλεισα για λιγο τη σύνδεση μου να δουμε αν πράγματι φταίω εγώ 
> Υ.Γ. ειμαι γραμμένος στο nodedb


Τελικά , το πρόβλημα εντοπίσθηκε 
Και θα λυθεί πολύ σύντομα .

----------


## apollwnios

συντομα θα μπει πιατο 
την ισχυ την εχω στα 2 db

----------


## minoas

> συντομα θα μπει πιατο 
> την ισχυ την εχω στα 2 db


Ακόμα και στην ισχύ 2 db

Έχω πρόβλημα και δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ .

τελικά ρίχνει(s) την ισχύ ? ¨

----------


## apollwnios

εριξα την ισχυ στα 0db
τωρα αν δεν ειμαι πιστευτος δινω το pass sto dlink na paixeis monos
απλα λυστε μου μια απορια
την στελλα την εχω επενδυση με αλουμινιο υποτιθεται οτι ετσι σταματα να εχει θορυβους δεν ισχύει?

----------


## minoas

> εριξα την ισχυ στα 0db
> τωρα αν δεν ειμαι πιστευτος δινω το pass sto dlink na paixeis monos


Δεν χρειάζεται να θυμώνεις 

Εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή μπαίνω διαμέσου τηλεφώνου 
Εσύ όπως έγραψα τη κατεβάζεις την ισχύ , αυτό πράγματι τη κατεβάζει ή δημιουργεί πρόβλημα η Στέλλα ?

Τις ips τις γνωρίζεις κάνε μου ένα ping σε παρακαλώ .

Φιλικά

----------


## tyfeonas

ρε παιδια αποκλειεται να εχετε προβλημα λογω του οτι παιζει με στελλα.
κατι αλλο συμβαινει.

----------


## minoas

> ρε παιδια αποκλειεται να εχετε προβλημα λογω του οτι παιζει με στελλα.
> κατι αλλο συμβαινει.


Σαν τι ? 

γιατί τώρα και 5 ημέρες όταν το βάζει στο ρεύμα εγώ δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ

----------


## alex-23

κανονικα πρεπει να μπορεις να συνδεθεις αν πριν το σημα σου ηταν καλο αλλα οταν συνδεεται ο apollwnios παιζει να μην εχεις εχεις καλο σημα και να εχεις μεγαλο θορυβο
το να βαλεις πλεγμα πισω απο την stella περιοριζει την κατευθηντικοτητα της αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι stella

----------


## apollwnios

σήμερα μπήκε πιάτο (το λούκι το έφαγε ο Μίνωας) 
δεν έχει γίνει σωστή στόχευση ακόμη διότι ο ήλιος δε μας το επέτρεπε
ελπίζω σύντομα να το κάνω διότι τώρα σέρνομαι  ::

----------


## minoas

> δεν παυει να ειναι stella


Σήμερα έβαλε ο Βασίλης το πιάτο .

Τώρα μπορώ να συνδεθώ 

Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι το εξής . όταν ο Βασίλης το έχει κλειστό , τα ping είναι του 10ms όταν παίζουμε και οι δυο όπως λέει και ο Βασίλης σέρνομαι (μαστε), πολλά χαμένα πακέτα και τα ping είναι του 300-1500ms 

Υ.Γ Μένουμε , πολύ κοντά ούτε 300μ. είμαστε στην ίδια ευθεία ακριβώς
μας χωρίζει όμως μια ψιλή πολυκατοικία .

----------


## Alexandros

Κατ' αρχήν Γιάννη και Βασίλη συγχαρητήρια για τη συνεργασία σας.

Μερικές ιδέες για να προχωρήσουμε.
1. Επιβεβαιώστε και οι δυο ρωτώντας τους ειδικούς (προσωπικά δεν έχω ιδέα ούτε από Dlink ούτε από Linksys) ότι η ισχύς κατεβαίνει πραγματικά.
2. Αν και δεν έχετε οπτικη επαφή αλλά είστε κοντά εξετάστε την περίπτωση αν μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε μεταξύ σας. Μπορεί και να γίνεται ευκολότερα απ'οτι φαίνεται (εκτός και αν μπορείτε να βρείτε έναν κεφάτο τρίτο που έχει οπτική επαφή και με τους δυο σας οπότε ακόμα καλύτερα)
Αν αυτό μπορεί να γίνει τότε θα πρότεινα ένας από εσας να γίνει AP που μάλιστα θα μπορεί να καλύψει και μια αναπτυσσόμενη περιοχή όπως η δική σας με σωστό τρόπο ώστε να αποφύγουμε πιθανά ίδια προβλήματα όταν εμφανιστεί και κάποιος άλλος που θα θέλει να πέσει επάνω μου από τη γειτονιά σας.

Στην περίπτωση 2, εγώ δεσμεύομαι να βάλω αφοσιωμένο interface για εσάς ώστε το AP και εσείς να βγείτε στο δίκτυο πιο αξιόπιστα.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## minoas

Αλέξανδρε ,

Σε ευχαριστώ για τη πρόταση αλλά δυστυχώς είμαι πολύ χαμηλά .
Έχω ήδη 3.50 μ. ιστό και με τον μόνο που μπόρεσα να συνδεθώ , ήσουν εσύ 

Μακάρι να ήταν πολυκατοικία και με πολλούς ορόφους .
Θα σου το είχα προτείνει .

Φιλικά ,

----------


## Alexandros

Γιάννη αυτό που εννοούσα είναι αν για παράδειγμα ο Βασίλης βάλει ένα AP και αν εσύ μπορείς (π.χ. μέσω ανάκλασης) να συνδεθείς αξιόπιστα μαζί του, να βάλουμε ένα αφοσιωμένο link o Βασίλης και εγώ ώστε και αυτός και εσύ και ενδεχόμενα κάποιος άλλος από την περιοχή σας να μπορεί να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο. Αν ο Βασίλης δεν μπορεί/θέλει καλό είναι να ψάξετε κάποιον άλλον (ο κεφάτος τρίτος που προανέφερα).

Από την πλευρά μου όπως είπα είμαι διατεθειμένος να βοηθήσω με BB Link. Για το AP που χρησιμοποιείτε τώρα δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## apollwnios

Καλησπερα και στους δύο
Δεν εχω αντιρρηση να κάνω οτι ειναι εφικτό.
ειμαι νέος και χρειάζομαι την εμπειριά σας τεχνική κλπ
μπορουμε να βρεθούμε και να το οργανώσουμε
αναμένω,,,,

----------


## minoas

> Από την πλευρά μου όπως είπα είμαι διατεθειμένος να βοηθήσω με BB Link.





> μπορουμε να βρεθούμε και να το οργανώσουμε
> αναμένω,,,,


Εγώ κερνάω καφέ και ότι άλλο προκύψει  ::

----------


## apollwnios

Αύριο πρωι τηλέφωνο
σήμερα εορτάζει η σύζυγος
ΝΑ ΤΗ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙΙΙΙΙΙ

----------


## Alexandros

Χρόνια της πολλά Βασίλη.

Κάντε όπως είπαμε μια δοκιμή πρώτα μεταξύ σας. Ένας να μπει σε AP, ο άλλος πελάτης να δούμε αν γίνεται κάτι.

Καλή επιτυχία!

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## apollwnios

για να δουμε μαλον θα πρεπει να μεταφερω το πιατο πιο ψηλα 
ευχαριστω για τα χρονια πολλα

----------


## minoas

> για να δουμε μαλον θα πρεπει να μεταφερω το πιατο πιο ψηλα 
> ευχαριστω για τα χρονια πολλα


Πρέπει να αγοράσεις και ιστό .

Χρόνια της πολλά
Να τη χαίρεσαι .

----------


## apollwnios

Ολο αγοραζω.
ζηταω αποψεις απο αλλους φιλους
γιατι οταν ειμουν συνδεδεμενος στον Vaggo η στον acynonix δε προκαλουσε θόρυβο η ΣΤΕΛΛΑ εχω καταληξει οτι η Στελλα εχει καλυτερο σήμα ισως λογο db και της κατολογιζουν παρα πολλα αδικα.(και οτι αδικα εδωσα χρηματα για νεο εξοπλισμο , πιατο κλπ)
Αυτα για την ιστορια
Α! ο Μινωας θα δοκιμασει με Στελλα ( του τη δανεισα) για να δουμε τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχει.

----------


## argi

> για να δουμε μαλον θα πρεπει να μεταφερω το πιατο πιο ψηλα 
> ευχαριστω για τα χρονια πολλα


Ένα συχνό σχετικά πρόβλημα είναι ότι το πιάτο δεν πέφτει αρκετά χαμηλά ("βρίσκει" ο βραχίονας στον ιστό...) πράγμα που οδηγεί σε χαμηλό σήμα... Μάλιστα όσο μεγαλύτερη η διαφορά ύψους με τον άλλο (είσαι ψηλότερα) τόσο χειρότερο το πρόβλημα...

ΛΥΣΗ...Δοκιμάζεις να βάλεις καποιο μπράτσο ή το γυρνάς ανάποδα (το πάνω κάτω...)

Βέβαια μπορεί να έχεις ήδη στήσει σωστά το πιάτο και το παραπάνω να είναι περιττό...

@rg!

----------


## minoas

> Ολο αγοραζω.
> ζηταω αποψεις απο αλλους φιλους
> γιατι οταν ειμουν συνδεδεμενος στον Vaggo η στον acynonix δε προκαλουσε θόρυβο η ΣΤΕΛΛΑ εχω καταληξει οτι η Στελλα εχει καλυτερο σήμα ισως λογο db και της κατολογιζουν παρα πολλα αδικα.(και οτι αδικα εδωσα χρηματα για νεο εξοπλισμο , πιατο κλπ)
> Αυτα για την ιστορια
> Α! ο Μινωας θα δοκιμασει με Στελλα ( του τη δανεισα) για να δουμε τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχει.


Φαίνεται πως δεν κατάλαβες , δεν πρόκειται να σηκώσω τη Στέλλα .

Σου είπα αν τη σηκώσω δεν πρόκειται να παίξεις , μου είπες πάρτη να δούμε και τη πήρα , για να καταλάβεις το τι εκπέμπει μια Στέλλα .

*Επιμένω πως η αγορά του πιάτου ήταν μια καλή κίνηση*
.
Βέβαια εσύ αλλιώς τα περίμενες (να έχεις τα db και να μη γνώριζες 
για το θόρυβο που μου είχε προκαλέσει η Στέλλα )


Υ.Γ. Τελικά θα υλοποίησης τη πρόταση του Αλέξανδρου

----------


## vaggos13

> Ολο αγοραζω.
> ζηταω αποψεις απο αλλους φιλους
> γιατι οταν ειμουν συνδεδεμενος στον Vaggo η στον acynonix δε προκαλουσε θόρυβο η ΣΤΕΛΛΑ εχω καταληξει οτι η Στελλα εχει καλυτερο σήμα ισως λογο db και της κατολογιζουν παρα πολλα αδικα.(και οτι αδικα εδωσα χρηματα για νεο εξοπλισμο , πιατο κλπ)
> Αυτα για την ιστορια
> Α! ο Μινωας θα δοκιμασει με Στελλα ( του τη δανεισα) για να δουμε τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχει.



Σε μενα προκαλούσε, είχα πρόβλημα με τους κοντινούς μου πελάτες και το Latency έπερνε την ανηφόρα όσο είχες traffic, το παρατήρησα λίγο πριν δοκιμάσεις στον acinonyx.

Έχω οπτικη επαφή εκεί που είσαι και μου φαίνεται περίεργο που είχες σήμα -84 με full ισχύ και κακο signal quality. Τσέκαρε ίσως pigtail καλωδια οτιδήποτε μήπως κάπου χάνονται db. Κάνε αυτό με το πιάτο να το βάλεις ανάποδα και δοκίμασε και σε μένα και άλλου να δείς τι γίνεται... Βάλε το dlink 0-2dbm.

----------


## minoas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από apollwnios
> 
> Ολο αγοραζω.
> ζηταω αποψεις απο αλλους φιλους
> γιατι οταν ειμουν συνδεδεμενος στον Vaggo η στον acynonix δε προκαλουσε θόρυβο η ΣΤΕΛΛΑ εχω καταληξει οτι η Στελλα εχει καλυτερο σήμα ισως λογο db και της κατολογιζουν παρα πολλα αδικα.(και οτι αδικα εδωσα χρηματα για νεο εξοπλισμο , πιατο κλπ)
> Αυτα για την ιστορια
> Α! ο Μινωας θα δοκιμασει με Στελλα ( του τη δανεισα) για να δουμε τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχει.
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτό ακριβώς του επισήμανα και εγώ από τη πρώτη στιγμή , να χαμηλώσει την ισχύ , αλλά δεν είναι ικανοποιημένος και ανεβάζει συνεχεία την ισχύ για να έχει καλύτερο downloads από το dc .

πιστεύω ότι το έχει καταλάβει και να χαμηλώσει την ισχύ , για να μπορώ και εγώ να παίζω . μέχρι να κάνει αυτό που πραγματικά θέλει .

EDIT
Δημοσιεύθηκε: Πεμ Μάϊ 26, 2005 10:42 pm 



> Δεν ξέρω αλλά από εχτές , ενώ τα ping ήταν κάτω του 10 .
> Μέχρι και τώρα που γράφω είναι κατά μέσo όρο τα 300 στα 100 και με πολλά πακέτα χαμένα .
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα , η μόνο εγώ το έχω ?
> 
> Φιλικά ,

----------


## apollwnios

καλησπερα
jiannis έγραψε:
*Δεν ξέρω αλλά από εχτές , ενώ τα ping ήταν κάτω του 10 . 
Μέχρι και τώρα που γράφω είναι κατά μέσo όρο τα 300 στα 100 και με πολλά πακέτα χαμένα .* Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα , η μόνο εγώ το έχω ? 
α) φευγοντας απο το σπιτι στις 2 εκλεισα το ρευμα ως τωρα 
βλεπω οτι και τοτε ειχες καποιο προβλημα με τα ping

jiannis έγραψε:
β) *Σου είπα αν τη σηκώσω δεν πρόκειται να παίξεις , μου είπες πάρτη να δούμε και τη πήρα , για να καταλάβεις το τι εκπέμπει μια Στέλλα .* 
δηλαδη αν παιζεις με τη Στελλα παλι δε θα τη βαλης (δε το καταλαβαινω)

jiannis έγραψε:
γ)*Αυτό ακριβώς του επισήμανα και εγώ από τη πρώτη στιγμή , να χαμηλώσει την ισχύ , αλλά δεν είναι ικανοποιημένος και ανεβάζει συνεχεία την ισχύ για να έχει καλύτερο downloads από το dc .* 

ε οχι εδω μπροστα σου χαμηλωσα την ισχυ και το εβαλα εκει που εμεινες ικανοποιημενος
jiannis έγραψε:

δ)*πιστεύω ότι το έχει καταλάβει και να χαμηλώσει την ισχύ , για να μπορώ και εγώ να παίζω . μέχρι να κάνει αυτό που πραγματικά θέλει .* 

εδω με δουλευεις λιγακι τι ενοεις τι θέλω Θέλω να παιζουμε και οι δύο
για αυτο οταν μου ειπες να αλαξω κεραια *τα εχωσα* και τόκανα

----------


## apollwnios

Το βασικοτερο πρόβλημα σου ειναι οτι
εισαι σε χαμηλή ταράτσα και γύρω γύρω πολυκατοικίες

πανω σ'αυτο προσπαθουμε και οι δύο να βρούμε λύση

φιλικα Απολλωνιος

----------


## minoas

apollwnios έγραψε: 
jiannis έγραψε: Δεν ξέρω αλλά από εχτές , ενώ τα ping ήταν κάτω του 10 . 
Μέχρι και τώρα που γράφω είναι κατά μέσo όρο τα 300 στα 100 και με πολλά πακέτα χαμένα . Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα , η μόνο εγώ το έχω ? 
α) φευγοντας απο το σπιτι στις 2 εκλεισα το ρευμα ως τωρα 
βλεπω οτι και τοτε ειχες καποιο προβλημα με τα ping

Αν πρόσεχες λίγο καλύτερα αναφερόμουν για το θέμα που έλεγες ότι : 

apollwnios έγραψε: 
οταν ειμουν συνδεδεμενος στον Vaggo η στον acynonix δε προκαλουσε θόρυβο η ΣΤΕΛΛΑ 

Όπως βλέπεις και από την ημερομηνία που Δημοσιεύθηκε: Πεμ Μάϊ 26, 2005 10:42 pm

jiannis έγραψε: 
β) Σου είπα αν τη σηκώσω δεν πρόκειται να παίξεις , μου είπες πάρτη να δούμε και τη πήρα , για να καταλάβεις το τι εκπέμπει μια Στέλλα . 
δηλαδη αν παιζεις με τη Στελλα παλι δε θα τη βαλης (δε το καταλαβαινω)

δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι αν τη βάλω εσύ δεν θα μπορείς να παίξεις 

jiannis έγραψε: 
γ)Αυτό ακριβώς του επισήμανα και εγώ από τη πρώτη στιγμή , να χαμηλώσει την ισχύ , αλλά δεν είναι ικανοποιημένος και ανεβάζει συνεχεία την ισχύ για να έχει καλύτερο downloads από το dc . 

apollwnios έγραψε: 
ε οχι εδω μπροστα σου χαμηλωσα την ισχυ και το εβαλα εκει που εμεινες ικανοποιημενος 

για άλλη μια φορά παραδέχεσαι αυτά που έχω γράψει , 
μιλώντας στο τηλέφωνο από τη Κυριακή , σου το γράφω στο forum ή και σήμερα που ήρθα στο σπίτι σου επιμένεις να βάζεις την ισχύ στο φουλ .
αν νομίζεις ότι μου κάνεις χάρη, σας ευχαριστώ . 

apollwnios έγραψε: 
Το βασικοτερο πρόβλημα σου ειναι οτι 
εισαι σε χαμηλή ταράτσα και γύρω γύρω πολυκατοικίες

Λάθος το βασικότερο πρόβλημα μου είναι ο θόρυβος και να το λέω και να μην μπορούν να το καταλάβουν .

EDIT
apollwnios έγραψε: 
α) φευγοντας απο το σπιτι στις 2 εκλεισα το ρευμα ως τωρα 
βλεπω οτι και τοτε ειχες καποιο προβλημα με τα ping

δεν μπορώ να σε καταλάβω γιατί τα γράφεις , αφού στη πραγματικότητα το έχεις συνεχεία ανοικτό και η απόδειξη ότι είσαι και στο forum και αρχίζεις να γράφεις .
Δημοσιεύθηκε: Τετ Σεπ 14, 2005 2:34 pm

----------


## vaggos13

Μπορεί να μη φταίει η στελα, αυτό το φαινόμενο με το να ρίχνει ο ένας τον άλλο το εχω δεί όταν ο πιο μακρυνος client βαράει με αρκετα db για να συνδεθεί ή δεν έχει οπτική επαφή. 

Δοκιμασε στο dlink να παίξεις 1-2 mbps να δεις τι γίνεται...

----------


## minoas

> Μπορεί να μη φταίει η στελα, αυτό το φαινόμενο με το να ρίχνει ο ένας τον άλλο το εχω δεί όταν ο πιο μακρυνος client βαράει με αρκετα db για να συνδεθεί ή δεν έχει οπτική επαφή. 
> 
> Δοκιμασε στο dlink να παίξεις 1-2 mbps να δεις τι γίνεται...


Αν φταίει η 24 ΣΤΕΛΛΑ μόνο ή ο συνδυασμός dlink με την fool ισχύ δεν το γνωρίζω . (δεν είμαι και ο ποιο κατάλληλος )

Αυτό που γνωρίζω , σύμφωνα με αυτά που έγραψε ότι




> εριξα την ισχυ στα 0db


 εξακολουθούσα να μην μπορώ να συνδεθώ .

οπτική επαφή με τον Αλέξανδρο έχω με τον client apollwnios δεν έχω .
ο client apollwnios είναι ποιο κοντά προς τον Αλέξανδρο , 300 μ.

----------


## tyfeonas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vaggos13
> 
> Μπορεί να μη φταίει η στελα, αυτό το φαινόμενο με το να ρίχνει ο ένας τον άλλο το εχω δεί όταν ο πιο μακρυνος client βαράει με αρκετα db για να συνδεθεί ή δεν έχει οπτική επαφή. 
> 
> Δοκιμασε στο dlink να παίξεις 1-2 mbps να δεις τι γίνεται...
> 
> 
> Αν φταίει η 24 ΣΤΕΛΛΑ μόνο ή ο συνδυασμός dlink με την fool ισχύ δεν το γνωρίζω . (δεν είμαι και ο ποιο κατάλληλος )
> 
> ...


καλα αφου δεν εχετε οπτικη επαφη πως γινεται και σε σου προκαλει θορυβο?
το dlink 900+ ριχνει κανονικα ισχυ.
εσυ με τι συσκευη μπαινεις?
η συσκευη σου ριχνει ισχυ?
με ποσα παιζεις?
μετραει θορυβο?
αν ναι ποσο noise σου βγαζει οταν παιζει κανονικα ο apollwnios και ποσο οταν ειναι full?

----------


## spirosco

Επειδη μεχρι να ποσταρει ο Αλεξανδρος εδω με βλεπω να βαφω τα γκριζα μου μαλλια,  ::  
επειτα απο συνενοηση μαζι του, ολοι οι clients του ΑΡ του θα πρεπει να μου στειλουν ενα mail στο [email protected]
με θεμα "awmn-45 client <Wind ID>" και συμπληρωστε τις static ΙΡ's σας, το nickname και το Wind ID σας ωστε να περασθει και η καταλληλη καταχωρηση στο dns.

----------


## minoas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jiannis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vaggos13
> 
> ...


Έχω ένα Linksys GS με πιάτο 80 νταρι και feeder 9db και την ισχύ την έχω στα 2 db.

Το dlink ότι κατεβάζει την ισχύ το έχω καταλάβει .

Δεν έχουμε άμεση οπτική επαφή και οι δυο εχουμε 80 νταρια πιάτα και feeder 9db , ιδού τα αποτελέσματα .

1.	όταν ανεβάζει την ισχύ του dlink δεν παίζω . Mode: Managed RSSI: -82 dBm noise: -77 dBm 
2.	όταν κατεβάζει την ισχύ του dlink παίζω Mode: Managed RSSI: -79 dBm noise: -93 dBm

EDIT



> καλα αφου δεν εχετε οπτικη επαφη πως γινεται και σε σου προκαλει θορυβο? .


Μακάρι να το ήξερα .

----------


## tyfeonas

παντως ηδη και με -79 συνδεεσαι σε οριακο σημειο.

οποτε μαλλον για αυτο σου δημιουργει προβλημα.

----------


## Alexandros

> Επειδη μεχρι να ποσταρει ο Αλεξανδρος εδω με βλεπω να βαφω τα γκριζα μου μαλλια,  
> επειτα απο συνενοηση μαζι του, ολοι οι clients του ΑΡ του θα πρεπει να μου στειλουν ενα mail στο [email protected]
> με θεμα "awmn-45 client <Wind ID>" και συμπληρωστε τις static ΙΡ's σας, το nickname και το Wind ID σας ωστε να περασθει και η καταλληλη καταχωρηση στο dns.


Απλά να το επισημάνω και εγώ.

Και να προσθέσω ότι υπάρχουν ακόμα πελάτες που δεν έχουν εμφανιστεί και ζητήσει στατικές IP διευθύνσεις. Κάποια στιγμή από το ΣΚ θα παρθούν αυστηρότερα μέτρα. Τους παρακαλώ να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου άμεσα με PM για να ζητήσουν στατικές διευθύνσεις.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## vaggos13

Λες οτι δεν έχεις 100% οπτικη επαφή και το σημα -79, εμένα μου φαίνεται οτι εσύ έχεις/δημιουργείς το πρόβλημα.

----------


## vaggos13

Προσπαθούμε να βγάλουμε μια άκρη ανάγκασες τον άνθρωπο να πάρει πιάτο για να παίζεις εσυ καλά και τώρα μας το λες οτι δεν έχεις οπτική επαφή ;

Λοιπόν αν βλέπεις τον Αλέξανδρο -78 και το Ap του σε βλέπει -62 σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες της σύνδεσής σου στη φώτο (10.34.61.51), τότε εσύ έχεις στη συσκευή σου κάπου στα 16 dbm τουλάχιστον και 20 db το πιάτο σου, μας κάνει 36 δηλαδή εκπέμπεις παράνομα.

Συμπέρασμα, εσύ φταίς και όποιος συνδεθεί κανονικα στο AP εσυ θα του δημιουργείς πρόβλημα. Λύση, βρες άλλο που έχεις οπτική επαφή. 

Η στέλα έπαιζε μια χαρα του apollwniou και άδικα τον έβαλες να αγοράσει πιάτο που δε σου είχε και καμια υποχρέωση.

----------


## Alexandros

Να ηρεμήσουμε λίγο. Τα βιαστικά συμπεράσματα απ' όλες τις πλευρές δεν βοηθούν. Για παράδειγμα καθαρή οπτική επαφή δεν υπάρχει μεταξύ Γιάννη και Βασίλη, αλλά είναι πολύ κοντά. Οπτική επαφή και των δυο με εμένα υπάρχει.

Έχω προτείνει κάτι ας υπάρξει συνεργασία και να γίνουν δοκιμές και μετά πάμε βήμα βήμα.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## minoas

vaggos13Ξεκίνα το διάβασμα από εδώ Δημοσιεύθηκε: Κυρ Σεπ 11, 2005 6:32pm σελίδα 18 στο #45 Αlexandros Γεροβουνό και γράψε που τον πίεσα να αγοράσει πιάτο . 
Αν δεν απατώμαι εσύ ήσουν ο πρώτος που γράφεις ότι η Στέλλα , σου προκαλούσε πρόβλημα .
Πιστεύω ότι αν δημιουργούσα πρόβλημα στο ΑΡ θα με είχε ενημερώσει ο Αλέξανδρος .
Δεν είχα σκοπό να γράψω αλλά με ανάγκασες γιατί με πρόσβαλες .
Τέλος πάντων ,επειδή και εγώ κουράστηκα με τη όλη κατάσταση θα σταματήσω εδώ .

Φιλικά ,

EDIT



> ε οχι εδω μπροστα σου χαμηλωσα την ισχυ και το εβαλα εκει που εμεινες ικανοποιημενος
> jiannis έγραψε:
> δ)*πιστεύω ότι το έχει καταλάβει και να χαμηλώσει την ισχύ , για να μπορώ και εγώ να παίζω . μέχρι να κάνει αυτό που πραγματικά θέλει .* 
> εδω με δουλευεις λιγακι τι ενοεις





> Έχω προτείνει κάτι


apollwnios αποφάσισες ?

----------


## vaggos13

Ναι εμένα μου προκαλούσε πρόβλημα οτι και να είχε γιατί ειναι κάτι χιλιόμετρα μακρια και το σήμα του ήταν χάλια ακόμα και με full ισχύ. Φαινόταν οτι κάποιο εμπόδιο υπήρχε ανάμεσά μας. Όπως έχεις και εσυ εμπόδιο και βάζεις full ισχύ για να παίζεις καλά.

Απάντησα με αποδείξεις, αν μπορείς να αντικρούσεις τα νούμερα παραπάνω κάντο. Με την απάντηση σου όμως χωρίς στοιχεία αποδέχεσαι οτι παίζεις full ισχύ. Κάντε οτι θέλετε δεν θα σας κάνω εγω ντα-ντα, απλά μη μας δουλεύεις δεν κάνει... ανάγκασες κάποιον να ξοδευτεί και όχι μόνο, του ζητας και τα ρέστα... κάνει μπάμ οτι έχεις full ισχύ...

----------


## jntou

Χωρίς να μου πέφτει λόγος δεν πρέπει να φτιάχνομε κάποιον και να καταργούμε τον παλαιότερο ( που θα έχει και κάποια εμπειρία)

Δεν ξέρω ποιος ήταν ο πρώτος

Μάλλον ο Αλέξανδρος θα πρέπει να λύσει το θέμα που το ξέρει καλύτερα.

Και τέτοιες περιπτώσεις χρειάζεται συνεργασία

----------


## tyfeonas

ελα ρε παιδια δεν υπαρχει θεμα ξεκολατε.

απλα ολοι μας μην βιαζομαστε να χρεωνουμε τον αλλο αν δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι το προβλημα ειναι απο εμας.

οτι και να εγινε σημασια εχει οτι δεν εγινε με προθεση.


οποτε καλο ειναι να το σταματησουμε εδω ε?  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Όπως έχω ενημερώσει πιο πριν αλλά και με pm έχω ζητήσει από τους πελάτες να κάνουν κάποια πράγματα (Wind, DNS). Να τονίσω ότι δε θεωρώ υποχρέωσή μου να κηνυγάω με PM κανέναν. 

Το *ελάχιστο* που περιμένω από έναν πελάτη είναι να διαβάζει εδώ, υπάρχει και το κουμπάκι 'παρακολούθηση' της θεματικής ενότητας για αυτούς που βαριούνται να κοιτάζουν χωρίς ειδοποίηση. Μέχρι στιγμής έχουν ανταποκριθεί για το WiND οι Minoas, Antoniosk, Tronik & Apollwnios.
Οι υπόλοιποι αγρό αγοράζουν και σε λίγο θα ψάχνουν AP. Narcosynthesis, Zeal, Mourgos κινηθείτε άμεσα.

Επίσης περιμένω ακόμα να δω τι αποφάσισαν οι Apollwnios & Minoas σε σχέση με το πρόβλημά που υπάρχει. Αποδεκτή λύση είναι μόνο αυτή που θα παίζουν και οι δυο καλά. Και μια και από μόνος του παίζει ο καθένας καλά και το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται όταν συλλειτουργούν το πρόβλημα όσο με αφορά το έχουν και οι δυο. Περιμένω νέα άμεσα αλλοιώς θα πρέπει να διαλέξω και το όνομά μου δεν είναι Σολομώντας.

Τέλος mourgos πες μου σε παρακαλώ με τι ισχύ εκπέμπεις και με τι data rate συνδέεσαι?

Για όλους να πω ότι η αυξανόμενη κίνηση και οι περισσότεροι πελάτες δημιουργούν μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη συνεννόησης. Αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι προφανές για όλους. Τίποτα δεν είναι δωρεάν σε αυτό τον κόσμο. Και ότι δεν κοστίζει σε χρήμα κοστίζει σε χρόνο. Μην περιμένετε να αφιερώνω εγώ και όλοι οι άλλοι που ασχολούμαστε με τους κόμβους μας χρόνο αν δεν αφιερώσετε και εσείς. Αν ο χρόνος σας κοστίζει πολύ, κάντε κάτι άλλο. Τόσο απλά.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## MAuVE

Αγρίεψε ο Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

> Αγρίεψε ο Αλέξανδρος


Και που είσαι ακόμα. 

Έχει ανταποκριθεί επιπλέον ο Zeal (noc-lab) για τη WiND. Μένουν οι Mourgos και Narcosynthesis.

Για το DNS έχουν ανταποκριθεί οι Jiannis (Minoas) και ο Zeal (noc-lab). Για να κινούνται και οι υπόλοιποι.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## narcosynthesis

Γεια σε ολους..αλεξανδρε σορρυ αλλα δεν εγινε λογο αμελειας αλλα λογο προβληματων και τρεξιματος..εστειλα pm για να μου δωσεις static ip..ελπιζω να το πηρες..

----------


## Alexandros

Για τις διευθύνσεις σου απάντησα στο pm. Γράψου άμεσα και στο WiND όμως, όπως επίσης ζήτα και DNS από τον Σπύρο.Οδηγίες λίγες σελίδες πριν.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## apollwnios

Οφείλω να πάρω πίσω μερικά απο αυτά που είπα
εντοπίστηκε τελικά ποιο ήταν το πρόβλημα.
Απο ότι φάνηκε το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν απο μένα, αλλα σε κάποιον φίλο που έπεζε πολύ < ψηλά >.
Το πιάτο που έβαλα οφείλω να πω ότι σε μένα τουλάχιστον παίζει πολύ καλύτερα οπότε σήμερα λέω οτι δε μετάνοιωσα που το πήρα.

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για τους εκνευρισμούς και ελπίζω σε μια πολύ καλή συνεργασία.

----------


## socrates

> Οφείλω να πάρω πίσω μερικά απο αυτά που είπα
> εντοπίστηκε τελικά ποιο ήταν το πρόβλημα.
> Απο ότι φάνηκε το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν απο μένα, αλλα σε κάποιον φίλο που έπεζε πολύ < ψηλά >.
> Το πιάτο που έβαλα οφείλω να πω ότι σε μένα τουλάχιστον παίζει πολύ καλύτερα οπότε σήμερα λέω οτι δε μετάνοιωσα που το πήρα.
> 
> Ζητώ συγγνώμη για τους εκνευρισμούς και ελπίζω σε μια πολύ καλή συνεργασία.


Αν έχει αξία η άποψη ενός εξωτερικού-ανεπηρέαστου παρατηρητή...

Χαίρομαι που οι προτροπές του alexandrou έπιασαν τόπο, και υπάρχουν άτομα που (επι)ζητούν συνεργασία ακόμα και αν αναγνωρίσουν κάποιο σφάλμα τους.

Όλοι μας κάναμε λάθη όταν ξεκινήσαμε. Το θέμα είναι να μαθαίνουμε από αυτά και να μην τα επαναλαμβάνουμε. Η επίλυση προβλημάτων θέλει αμοιβαία κατανόηση και από τις δύο πλευρές.

My 0.05€

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Mourgos

Για την ιστορία και μόνο να δηλώσω πως τελικά το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να το δημιουργούσε η κάρτα μου η οποία βγήκε προβληματική(έριχνε αυτόματα την ταχύτητα αυξάνοντας παράλληλα την ισχύ χωρίς κανένα, προφανή τουλάχιστον, λόγο με το που εκκινούσε κάποια δικτυακή εφαρμογή). Ευτυχώς που είχε μία πρόχειρη ο Αλέξανδρος να μου δανείσει προσωρινά και δεν αποκοπήκαμε απο τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Ζητώ συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση και την ταλαιπωρία όλων σας, καθώς δεν ήμουν Αθήνα αυτον τον καιρό και λόγω εξεταστικής δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να δω το forum τον τελευταίο καιρό, οπότε δεν γνώριζα πως δημιουργώ προβλήματα. Ελπίζω να μην υπάρξουν άλλα τέτοια ζητήματα εκ μέρους μου, αλλά σε κάθε ενδεχόμενο αν έχετε πρόβλημα και υποπτεύεστε πως μάλλον σε μένα εντοπίζεται πάλι κάποιο πρόβλημα μπορείτε να με βρείτε κλασσικά στο forum, είτε με pm, ή απευθείας στο mail μου, [email protected] , και θα το κοιτάξω κατευθείαν. Αν θέλετε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να τα πούμε και τηλεφωνικά.
Ξέρω πως δεν μπορώ να ζητήσω κατανόηση γιατί το πρόβλημα που δημιουργήθηκε ήταν μεγάλο και εκτός απο την δυσφορία, ξοδεύτηκε και ο apollwnios χωρίς κανένα λόγο, αλλά υπόσχομαι πως όσο περνάει από το χέρι μου και γνωρίζω δεν θα προκαλώ προβλήματα στους υπόλοιπους. Διάθεση για συνεργασία και συνεννοηση υπάρχει άφθονη... στην ενημέρωση έμεινα πίσω αλλά πλέον αυτό δεν θα είναι ζήτημα.

Τώρα όσον αφορά το wind Αλέξανδρε μόλις έκανα την εγραφή(Κόμβος Poseidwn #5023), από αύριο θα στείλω και για το dns...

Σημείωση: Ο apollwnios με βρήκε μία μέρα στο irc και μου είπε πως δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί με τον Αλέξανδρο. Αυτό έγινε μετά την αλλαγή της κάρτας (που εκπέμπει στο default=55% της μέγιστης ισχύος της), και θέλω να ευελπιστώ οτί το πρόβλημά του δεν οφείλεται ακόμα μία φορά σε εμένα. Αν εξακολουθείτε και οι άλλοι να έχετε προβλήματα ενημερώστε με μήπως τελικά φταίει τίποτα άλλο.

Edit: Να ρίξω και μία ιδέα... επειδή το forum όπως και να το δει κανείς δεν βολεύει στην επικοινωνία, και μιας και ολόκληρη αυτήν την εβδομάδα εγώ θα βρίσκομαι στην Αθήνα, θα πρότεινα μία από αυτές τις μέρες να γνωριζόμασταν και απο κοντά, πιθανότατα για καποιο καφέ το σαββατοκύριακο... Αν υπάρχει διάθεση/όρεξη και απο τους υπόλοιπους προτείνετε ώρες/μέρες/μέρος να βρεθούμε.

----------


## minoas

> Σημείωση: Ο apollwnios με βρήκε μία μέρα στο irc και μου είπε πως δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί με τον Αλέξανδρο. Αυτό έγινε μετά την αλλαγή της κάρτας (που εκπέμπει στο default=55% της μέγιστης ισχύος της), και θέλω να ευελπιστώ οτί το πρόβλημά του δεν οφείλεται ακόμα μία φορά σε εμένα. Αν εξακολουθείτε και οι άλλοι να έχετε προβλήματα ενημερώστε με μήπως τελικά φταίει τίποτα άλλο.


Ο apollwnios δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί αυτό το καιρό γιατί είχε ένα τροχαίο ατύχημα . 
*Με την ευκαιρία του εύχομαι περαστικά και σιδερένιος* 




> Edit: Να ρίξω και μία ιδέα... επειδή το forum όπως και να το δει κανείς δεν βολεύει στην επικοινωνία, και μιας και ολόκληρη αυτήν την εβδομάδα εγώ θα βρίσκομαι στην Αθήνα, θα πρότεινα μία από αυτές τις μέρες να γνωριζόμασταν και απο κοντά, πιθανότατα για καποιο καφέ το σαββατοκύριακο... Αν υπάρχει διάθεση/όρεξη και απο τους υπόλοιπους προτείνετε ώρες/μέρες/μέρος να βρεθούμε.
> .


και διάθεση/όρεξη υπάρχει.

----------


## apollwnios

ευχαριστω για τις ευχες
εκανα μία εβδομάδα να φτασω στο σπίτι μου γαμωτοοοο
και μερικές ακόμη για να περπατήσω
όσο για τη συνάντηση  ::  τεχνικο πρόβλημα
βιονικο γόνατο

----------


## Alexandros

Γύρω στις 8.30 σήμερα θα γίνει διακοπή λειτουργίας του κόμβου για λίγο λόγω εγκατάστασης μιας κάρτας.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Με τη βοήθεια του Αντώνη έγινε προσθήκη μιας Senao (δανεική από Σωτήρη) για το μεταξύ μας link (που με CM9 υπέφερε). Η σύνδεση πλέον φαίνεται να πηγαίνει πολύ καλύτερα αλλά τελικά θα πρέπει να αναβαθμιστεί μεσοπρόθεσμα.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## apollwnios

Καλημέρα Αλέξανδρε
άν είναι εφικτό βάλε και φωτό

----------


## jabarlee

υπάρχει περίπτωση κάτι να έχει πεθάνει στον κόμβο;
δεν έχω Link και δε σκαννάρω κάτι από εσένα Αλέξανδρε.
Μόνο το AP

----------


## spirosco

μια απο τα ιδια κι απο μενα. Δεν βρισκω τον Αλεξανδρο στο κινητο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Επιβεβαιώνω...

----------


## apollwnios

σημα εχω 
αλλα συνδεση οπουδήποτε οχι

----------


## zeal

Μια απ' τα ιδια και εδω. Μονο το AP βλέπω.

----------


## papashark

> μια απο τα ιδια κι απο μενα. Δεν βρισκω τον Αλεξανδρο στο κινητο.


Είναι εκτός ελλάδος

Χθες το βραδάκι έπινε το drambuie του βλέποντας το κύμα από την μεσόγειο να σκάει στις ακτές της Μάλτας  ::

----------


## minoas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> μια απο τα ιδια κι απο μενα. Δεν βρισκω τον Αλεξανδρο στο κινητο.
> 
> 
> Είναι εκτός ελλάδος
> 
> Χθες το βραδάκι έπινε το drabui του βλέποντας το κύμα από την μεσόγειο να σκάει στις ακτές της Μάλτας


Ζηλεύω , θέλω και εγώ drabui  ::

----------


## papashark

Και να σκεφτείς ότι δεν έχω πιει ούτε ένα που το έγραψα έτσι χάλια  ::

----------


## apollwnios

Σήμερα λύθηκε το πρόβλημα 
συνδέθηκα κανονικά
ευχαριστίες σε όσους έδωσαν λύση

----------


## Alexandros

Είχε κολήσει το MT. Ανοιγόκλεισα χθες, κατά τις 4 το πρωί που γύρισα, το PC και φαίνεται να συνήλθε.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## robotech_

```
[email protected]:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  ap.eexi.awmn (10.2.33.65)  140.695 ms  451.399 ms  405.98 ms
 2  10.17.122.145 (10.17.122.145)  282.833 ms  71.478 ms  12.081 ms
 3  gw-top.tenorism.awmn (10.17.122.142)  22.93 ms  419.523 ms  187.798 ms
 4  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)  106.69 ms  130.93 ms  28.926 ms
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
```

Ελπίζω να το postάρω σε σωστό topic.

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.529 ms  0.441 ms  0.369 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  2.293 ms  1.033 ms  2.698 ms
 3  gw-router2 (10.26.35.254)  5.223 ms  2.830 ms  4.999 ms
 4  gw-cha0s.mary.awmn (10.26.35.34)  2.020 ms  2.890 ms  3.322 ms
 5  10.17.121.105 (10.17.121.105)  4.738 ms  1.771 ms  1.599 ms
 6  gw-philip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  3.971 ms  3.541 ms  2.706 ms
 7  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  2.214 ms  2.140 ms  3.582 ms
 8  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  3.542 ms  4.346 ms  3.593 ms
 9  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  5.692 ms  3.667 ms  6.722 ms
10  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  4.252 ms  3.902 ms  3.519 ms
```

Μια χαρά φαίνεται από εδώ...

----------


## apollwnios

έχουμε πάλι πρόβλημα ?

----------


## Cha0s

Από εδώ όλα καλά φαίνονται.

----------


## apollwnios

εχω πολυ καλό ping αλλα δεν συνδέομαι πουθενά 
ουτε irc ουτε dc και url

----------


## minoas

Καλησπέρα Αλέξανδρε ,

δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ ούτε στο ασύρματο .
χάλια σήμα και πολλά χαμένα πακέτα.

Φιλικά ,

----------


## apollwnios

τέλος τα καλά ping 
χαμένα πακέτα και σύνδεση πουθενά

----------


## Alexandros

Προσωρινά έκλεισα τον ΤροΝικ μια και ήταν συνδεδεμένος με 1Mpbs και ερχότανε με σήμα 66% ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι πελάτες είναι κάτω από 40% και 11Mbps.

Πείτε μου άμεσα αν έχετε επανέλθει οι υπόλοιποι πελάτες για να δούμε τι θα γίνει.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## trendy

> Προσωρινά έκλεισα τον ΤροΝικ μια και ήταν συνδεδεμένος με 1Mpbs και ερχότανε με σήμα 66% ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι πελάτες είναι κάτω από 40% και 11Mbps.


Συνήθως συμβαίνει όταν στοχεύει αλλού για αλλού (ή έχει πολλές απώλειες), αλλά έχει υψηλή ισχύ που εμφανίζεται στο cisco με μεγάλο σήμα.

----------


## minoas

> Προσωρινά έκλεισα τον ΤροΝικ μια και ήταν συνδεδεμένος με 1Mpbs και ερχότανε με σήμα 66% ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι πελάτες είναι κάτω από 40% και 11Mbps.
> 
> Πείτε μου άμεσα αν έχετε επανέλθει οι υπόλοιποι πελάτες για να δούμε τι θα γίνει.
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


Εγώ ακόμα δυστυχώς είμαι στην ίδια κατάσταση (ασύνδετος)

----------


## apollwnios

καλό ping τώρα
χαμένα πακέτα όχι
σύνδεση χωρίς επιτυχία οπουδήποτε

----------


## Alexandros

Κάνω ένα reboot το Access Point, δοκιμάστε σε 3 λεπτά και γράψτε παρατηρήσεις σας παρακαλώ.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## minoas

Όλα εντάξει 

Αυτό θα πει άμεση ανταπόκριση  ::  

Είσαι φοβερός

Φιλικά ,

----------


## apollwnios

απο δώ δυστυχώς τα ίδια 
καλό πινγ αλλα σύνδεση πουθενά
έκανα και ρεσετ το ασύρματο

----------


## Alexandros

> απο δώ δυστυχώς τα ίδια 
> καλό πινγ αλλα σύνδεση πουθενά
> έκανα και ρεσετ το ασύρματο


Βασίλη, μήπως έχουν αλλάξει τίποτα διευθύνσεις σου κατά λάθος (Default Gateway, mask κ.λπ.)?

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## apollwnios

οχι ειναι οπως ήταν πάντα

----------


## Alexandros

Γιάννη και η δική σου σύνδεση έχει πέσει στο 1Mbps, ενώ έχει ανέβει λίγο και το σήμα σου. Ελέγχεις λίγο την πλευρά σου, ισχύ κ.λπ. και κάνε και ένα reset.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## apollwnios

Αλεξανδρε ειμαι ενταξει
εδωσα route -p add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 10.34.61.1
μπερδευε με το νετ
ευχαριστω για το χρόνο σου

Υ.Γ. σου έστειλα ενα μήνυμα χθές αν θές το κάνεις με ένα ακόμη παραπάνω  ::

----------


## Alexandros

> Αλεξανδρε ειμαι ενταξει
> εδωσα route -p add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 10.34.61.1
> μπερδευε με το νετ
> ευχαριστω για το χρόνο σου
> 
> Υ.Γ. σου έστειλα ενα μήνυμα χθές αν θές το κάνεις με ένα ακόμη παραπάνω


ΟΚ.

Για την παραπάνω διεύθυνση δεν είναι διαθέσιμη επί του παρόντος, και έχω πρόβλημα διαθεσιμότητας σε όλο το range. Θα συννεοηθώ όμως με τον Αντώνη που την έχει μήπως και δεν την χρειάζεται πλέον και θα σου πω.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## apollwnios

νάσε καλά
ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## MAuVE

Αλέξανδρε και Γιάννη,

Αυτό είχε συμβεί προ καιρού αλλά ξαναεμφανίσθηκε χθές.

Δείτε το σας παρακαλώ.

_Tracing the route to 10.17.119.141

1 10.2.8.182 12 msec 8 msec 8 msec
2 10.2.21.161 [AS 410] 8 msec 12 msec 20 msec
3 10.2.21.178 [AS 410] 60 msec 24 msec 12 msec
4 10.2.13.115 [AS 72] 8 msec 56 msec 12 msec
5 10.2.13.124 [AS 72] 16 msec 16 msec 16 msec
6 10.19.143.241 [AS 2801] 16 msec 24 msec 60 msec
7 * * *
8 * * *
9 * * *
10 * * *
11 * * *
12 * * *
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 * * *
18 * * *
19 * * *
20 * * *
21 * * *
22 * * *
23 * * *_

----------


## MAuVE

Σήμερα δοκιμάζει τη Νότια διαδρομή (gvaf-EEXI-TOP), αλλά ανεπιτυχώς.

_1 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms 192.168.0.201
2 120 ms 120 ms 120 ms 10.2.8.182
3 280 ms 251 ms 290 ms gw-keyman.john70.awmn [10.2.21.161]
4 100 ms 100 ms 121 ms 10.2.21.186
5 270 ms * 170 ms 10.2.38.36
6 381 ms 190 ms 300 ms 10.2.33.5
7 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
8 70 ms 80 ms 60 ms 10.17.122.185
9 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
10 70 ms 150 ms 111 ms 10.17.122.142
11 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
12 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
13 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης._

----------


## Acinonyx

Ίσως το πρόβλημα προκαλείται από το routing-test (αν λειτουργεί ακόμη).

Αν γίνεται βάλτε το stable γιατί από τον κόμβο του Alexandrou περνάει μεγάλο μέρος της κινησης του δικτύου.

----------


## MAuVE

Αλέξανδρε,

Υπάρχουν κάτι πολύ καλά μηχανάκια που άμα δεν τα πειράζεις δουλεύουν ρολόι και γράφουν επάνω μία μάρκα....
πως την λένε....
χμ, πως την λένε....

ααα το βρήκα !!!!

Cisco την λένε.

Δεν ζητάς από τον eangelidis που ασχολείται με αυτά να σου βρεί κανένα...

----------


## ysam

Νίκο που ακριβώς θέλεις να πας? 

Where do you want to go today έλεγε ο bill ο gatas..

To routing ala patissia team τι διάγνωση έκανε που είναι και directly connected στον Alexandro. ?

----------


## Acinonyx

Πολλές φορές το BGP του Alexandrou δεν ενημερώνει όπως πρέπει τους γείτονες του για τις αλλαγές στα paths.

Η ομάδα Πατησίων σε συνεργασία με την ομάδα Αιγάλεω βρηκε ότι το πρόβλημα μπορεί να ωφείλεται σε 2 περιπτωσεις:

1) Το BGP πολλές φορές αγνοεί τους timers και ταυτόχρονα και την κατάσταση του λινκ στις κάρτες (connected/not connected)
ή 
2) Το BGP αναγνωρίζει τους timers ή την κατάσταση των λινκ, αλλά αδυνατεί να ενημερώσει τους γείτονες για τις αλλαγές.

----------


## Cha0s

Ρε μην το καταντάτε γελοίο.

Συνεργαστείτε να βρείτε καμιά λύση λέω 'γώ....

----------


## ysam

χαχαχα Τι έκανε?




> βρηκε ότι το πρόβλημα μπορεί να ωφείλεται


*βρήκε* ότι το πρόβλημα *μπορεί* να ωφείλεται ????

αρα δεν βρήκε τίποτα... 

Βρείτε κάτι μπας και το στείλετε στoυς ΜΤ.. 'Αντε όλο λόγια είστε.. 

Η διαδικασία είναι supout και μετά email στο support... και καλό είναι να μην πειράξετε τίποτα πριν πάρετε το supout.

 :: 

...και η cisco τα ίδια θα έκανε.. αν δεν πάρεις show tech δεν έχει λύση..

----------


## MAuVE

> Νίκο που ακριβώς θέλεις να πας? ?


Θέλω να πάω στον spirosco.

Την μία με πάει από βόρεια αλλά σταματάει σε σένα, την άλλη από το κέντρο (ΕΕΧΙ) αλλά σταματάει στο ΤΟΡ. 


_ 2 20 ms 40 ms 20 ms 10.2.8.182
3 20 ms 10 ms 10 ms gw-keyman.john70.awmn [10.2.21.161]
4 20 ms 10 ms 81 ms gw-john70.gvaf.awmn [10.2.21.186]
5 50 ms 30 ms 20 ms gw-gvaf.eexi.awmn [10.2.38.36]
6 190 ms 60 ms 70 ms wrap.eexi.awmn [10.2.33.5]
7 30 ms 20 ms 20 ms 10.17.122.145
8 110 ms 90 ms 90 ms 10.17.122.185
9 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
10 10 ms 60 ms 21 ms 10.17.122.142
11 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
12 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
13 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
14 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης._

Αυτή η πατέντα του να βάζει ένας κόμβος 2-3 routers στην σειρά, έχει αποδειχθεί προβληματική. 

Απαιτεί ειδικό know-how που οι περισσότεροι δεν διαθέτουν.

Θα συμφωνήσω με την φιλοσοφία του Αλέξανδρου (acoul) που είναι κατά των κόμβων δεινοσαύρων.

Οποιος θέλει πολλαπλά interfaces να πάρει και ένα δυνατό cisco router και να τα ρίξει όλα επάνω του.

Σίγουρη λύση που δουλεύει.

----------


## papashark

> Αυτή η πατέντα του να βάζει ένας κόμβος 2-3 routers στην σειρά, έχει αποδειχθεί προβληματική. 
> 
> Απαιτεί ειδικό know-how που οι περισσότεροι δεν διαθέτουν.
> 
> Θα συμφωνήσω με την φιλοσοφία του Αλέξανδρου (acoul) που είναι κατά των κόμβων δεινοσαύρων.
> 
> Οποιος θέλει πολλαπλά interfaces να πάρει και ένα δυνατό cisco router και να τα ρίξει όλα επάνω του.
> 
> Σίγουρη λύση που δουλεύει.


Μια χαρά δουλεύει σε εμένα παραπάνω από μήνα, μια χαρά δούλευε για μήνες στο cslab.

Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις με 2 ΜΤ routers και 1 debian.

----------


## sotiris

Και εμενα με την διαταξη ΜΤ-1 <-->DEBIAN<--> MT-2 δεν δειχνει να παρουσιαζει προβληματα.

Τις πρωτες μερες μονο ειχε μια δυσκολια να μεταφερει τα routes απο το ενα στο αλλο, αλλα εκει εφταιγα εγω που δεν ειχα ορισει σωστα τα υποδικτυα στο ospf μεταξυ τους και ειχα βαλει γενικα και στα δυο το class c μου.
Το ειδε ο Ηλιας οτι υπηρχε λαθος και το εφτιαξε, εκτοτε δεν μου εχει αναφερθει καποιο αλλο προβλημα απο τα υπολοιπα ακρα του κομβου (69eyes,tyfeonas,digi,clients).

----------


## Acinonyx

Οι μαυρη τρύπα δεν γίνεται πάντα. Ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει αν χρειάζονται συγκεκριμένες προυποθέσεις για να εμφανιστεί ή αν γίνεται τυχαία.

Δείτε την εικόνα κάτω.

Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στους b52 - spirosco - alexandros. Τι BGP έχει ο B52 και ο spirosco; Θα πρέπει να βρούμε τον Σπύρο να δούμε τι routes κρατάνε οι 2 κόμβοι όταν δημιουργείτε το πρόβλημα.

Όταν πέφτει το link Acinonyx - Alexandros οι τρεις παραπάνω κόμβοι υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ενημερωθούν ποτέ για την αλλαγή.

Οι πιθανές περιπτώσεις είναι:

1) Ο alexandros δεν ενημερώνει τον spirosco ότι έπεσε το λινκ. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση ο spirosco διατηρεί τo path στο BGP του.
2) O spirosco δεν ενημερώνει τον b52 ότι το path δεν ισχύει πιά ή ο τελευταίος δεν δέχεται την αλλαγή. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση o spirosco δεν έχει το path στο BGP του αλλά ο b52 το έχει
3) Ο b52 δεν ενημερώνει τον spirosco για τα εναλλακτικά paths του ή ο τελευταίος δεν δέχεται τα paths. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση ο b52 έχει το path στο BGP του αλλά ο spirosco όχι.
4) Ο philip δεν στέλνει στον b52 το prefix. Αυτή η περίπτωση είναι η πιό απίθανη γιατί πολλές φορές το traceroute κολλάει στον b52 αντι για τον philip.

Υ.Γ. Η εικόνα αντιστοιχεί στην πρώτη περίπτωση.

----------


## MAuVE

Πάλι μέχρι ysam2 και τέρμα εκεί.

----------


## Acinonyx

> *Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στους b52 - spirosco - alexandros. Τι BGP έχει ο B52 και ο spirosco;*


Τι θα γίνει βρε παιδιά;

----------


## MAuVE

> *Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στους b52 - spirosco - alexandros. Τι BGP έχει ο B52 και ο spirosco;*
> 
> 
> Τι θα γίνει βρε παιδιά;


Κάνε την ταρζανιά που έκανα εγώ για να πηγαίνω από άλλο δρόμο και να μην πέφτω σε μαύρη τρύπα, γιατί ώσπου να βρούν τι σκαρώνει το μικροτίκι θα έχει μπεί καλοκαίρι.

----------


## Acinonyx

Από χθες έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα link Alexandros-jabarlee και Alexandros-Acinonyx.

Δεν μπορούν να κλειδώσουν με τιποτα σε κάποιο rate. Αρχίσαμε να έχουμε θόρυβο...

----------


## jabarlee

βλέπω ότι από τη μεριά μας είμαστε στα 54, αλλά ο Alex είναι σε ότι λάχει.
μήπως είναι κανένα κόλπο το mtik ?

----------


## Alexandros

Θα γυρίσω Παρασκευή από εξωτερικό.
Αν ο Γιάννης ή ο Σπύρος μπορούν να ρίξουν μια ματιά θα το εκτιμούσα.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## papashark

> βλέπω ότι από τη μεριά μας είμαστε στα 54, αλλά ο Alex είναι σε ότι λάχει.
> μήπως είναι κανένα κόλπο το mtik ?


Πριν από λίγο καιρό ενώ έβλεπα το απέναντι άκρο μου που ήταν ΑΡ, δεν μπορούσα να πέσω επάνω του με τίποτα, παρότι είχα πολύ σήμα.

Ο ρούτερ απέναντι δούλευε, πέρναγε traffic εκτός από το Interface μαζί μου που είχε κολλήσει, με ένα disable/enable όλα έστρωσαν

----------


## Acinonyx

Έκανα τα πάντα. Reset, up/down κλπ κλπ.. Το μέγιστο throughput έχει πέσει στα 5Mbit...

----------


## nikpet

::  Μήπως έχει σχέση η πραγματοποίηση του link antonisst-dti;  :: 

Αν και δεν το νομίζω...

----------


## Acinonyx

Δε νομίζω εκτός αν παίζουν σε διπλό turbo! Δοκιμασα να αλλάξω κανάλια σε όλη τη μπάντα και δεν υπήρξε καμία διαφορά.  ::

----------


## dti

> Μήπως έχει σχέση η πραγματοποίηση του link antonisst-dti; 
> 
> Αν και δεν το νομίζω...


Στα 5680 νομίζω παίζει το link, χωρίς turbo βέβαια.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Έκανα τα πάντα. Reset, up/down κλπ κλπ.. Το μέγιστο throughput έχει πέσει στα 5Mbit...


Ελπίζω να μην αρχίσει το ράδιο αρβύλα… αλλά καταθέτω finding… 20ΜΗz διαφορά σε Link που κατά λάθος ο argi έσκασε δίπλα στο δικό μας… και τραγική η κατάσταση… ούτε connect δεν κάναμε με -60-65 σήμα… πολύ ευαίσθητο το a…hmmmmm  ::

----------


## Winner

> Δε νομίζω εκτός αν παίζουν σε διπλό turbo! Δοκιμασα να αλλάξω κανάλια σε όλη τη μπάντα και δεν υπήρξε καμία διαφορά.


check the hardware.
Κάπου θυμάμαι μας είχε ξανατύχει με χαλασμένη cm9.

----------


## vaggos13

Εμένα μου τυχε χαλασμένη atheros. Μια δοκιμή με άλλη θα δείξει..

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Δε νομίζω εκτός αν παίζουν σε διπλό turbo! Δοκιμασα να αλλάξω κανάλια σε όλη τη μπάντα και δεν υπήρξε καμία διαφορά. 
> 
> 
> check the hardware.
> Κάπου θυμάμαι μας είχε ξανατύχει με χαλασμένη cm9.


Χάλασαν και οι 2 ταυτόχρονα;! Και η δικιά μου και του jabarlee; Μου φαίνεται πολύ απίθανο..

----------


## jabarlee

είναι όλα καλά στον κόμβο; Εδώ και 1,5 ώρα περίπου δεν έχω link

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.400 ms  0.269 ms  0.197 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.478 ms  0.482 ms  0.396 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  1.339 ms  1.342 ms  1.824 ms
 4  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.40.178.100)  3.146 ms  5.332 ms  1.559 ms
 5  gw-jkond.mary.awmn (10.83.251.250)  2.198 ms  2.354 ms  1.729 ms
 6  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  2.438 ms  2.419 ms  6.444 ms
 7  gw-philip633.special.awmn (10.46.167.65)  2.668 ms  2.452 ms  2.313 ms
 8  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  4.344 ms  8.116 ms  3.603 ms
 9  10.29.79.10 (10.29.79.10)  7.062 ms  7.807 ms  5.699 ms
10  dti-xbelis.xbelis.awmn (10.37.65.123)  5.076 ms  7.285 ms  50.203 ms
11  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  38.191 ms  12.492 ms  8.238 ms
12  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  6.375 ms  12.998 ms  17.267 ms
```

Μάλλον down θα είναι...
Πάω από άλλη διαδρομή  ::

----------


## ayis

> Πάω από άλλη διαδρομή


Κι εγώ ...



```
C:\>tracert www.cha0s.awmn

Tracing route to nadia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.69]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  bbr.ayis.awmn [10.47.135.65]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.25]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-xtreme.achille.awmn [10.19.141.43]
  5     2 ms     3 ms     1 ms  gw-achille.alex23.awmn [10.47.130.90]
  6     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-dti.mobius.awmn [10.29.79.9]
  7    87 ms    29 ms     3 ms  gw-mobius.special.awmn [10.29.79.14]
  8     3 ms     2 ms     4 ms  gw-special.philip633.awmn [10.46.167.66]
  9     5 ms     3 ms     5 ms  gw-philip633.mary.awmn [10.17.121.108]
 10    38 ms     9 ms     3 ms  10.83.251.249
 11    38 ms    24 ms    16 ms  gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn [10.40.178.97]
 12    15 ms    17 ms    10 ms  gw-stefanos.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.249]
 13     8 ms     6 ms    11 ms  master-gw.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.242]
 14    10 ms    10 ms     7 ms  nadia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.69]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## ysam

link down και από εμένα.. 

να πάρουμε το helpdesk (you know.. spirosco ktl)

----------


## alex-23

καλα που εχουμε κανει και τις εναλλακτικες διαδρομες για κατι τετοιες στιγμες  ::

----------


## papashark

που ναι μεν υπάρχουν, αλλά το traffic τους πέφτει βαρύ  ::  



```
Tracing route to aias.achille.awmn [10.47.130.244]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  taratsa.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.218]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-papashark.althaia.awmn [10.80.195.82]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-althaia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.49]
  5     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn [10.26.35.250]
  6    10 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn [10.40.178.100]
  7     3 ms     4 ms     6 ms  10.83.251.250
  8   470 ms   519 ms  2361 ms  gw-babiz.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.113]
  9   170 ms   369 ms   724 ms  gw-philip633.special.awmn [10.46.167.65]
 10   750 ms   708 ms  1184 ms  gw-special.mobius.awmn [10.29.79.13]
 11  1030 ms   405 ms   924 ms  gw-alex23.mobius.awmn [10.19.150.17]
 12  2497 ms   738 ms  1146 ms  gw-alex23.achille.awmn [10.47.130.89]
 13   212 ms    31 ms  1170 ms  aias.achille.awmn [10.47.130.244]
```

----------


## alex-23

για πες  ::  




> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.65]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-mobius.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.18]
> 3 31 ms 6 ms 5 ms gw-mobius.special.awmn [10.29.79.14]
> 4 14 ms 2 ms 4 ms gw-special.philip633.awmn [10.46.167.66]
> 5 25 ms 44 ms 22 ms gw-philip633.babiz.awmn [10.17.121.115]
> 6 13 ms 16 ms 37 ms gw-eagelidis2.babiz.awmn [10.32.50.123]
> 7 83 ms 79 ms 39 ms gw-eagelidis2.sv1gfu.awmn [10.32.52.243]
> 8 1242 ms 820 ms 297 ms 10.87.188.97
> 9 711 ms 601 ms 1697 ms routerboard.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.217]
> 10 798 ms 80 ms 900 ms sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]

----------


## ysam

Να πω να πω.. κύριε κύριε κύριε.. .


Asymmetric Routing..  ::   :: 

oxi oxi relax.. πλάκα κάνω..

----------


## sotiris

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   24 |   24 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   24 |   24 |    0 |    3 |   47 |    0 |
|                    gw-sotiris.digi.awmn -    0 |   24 |   24 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                   gw-digi.xrisoula.awmn -    0 |   24 |   24 |    0 |    7 |   62 |    0 |
|                  gw-xrisoula.petzi.awmn -    0 |   23 |   23 |    0 |    7 |   16 |   15 |
|                            10.86.90.102 -    0 |   23 |   23 |    0 |    9 |   31 |    0 |
|             gw-romeo.shop.vassilis.awmn -    0 |   23 |   23 |    0 |   11 |   47 |   16 |
|                   gw-shop.vassilis.awmn -    0 |   23 |   23 |    0 |   16 |   63 |   15 |
|                 gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn -    0 |   23 |   23 |    0 |   20 |   47 |   32 |
|                    gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn -    0 |   23 |   23 |    0 |   22 |   62 |   31 |
|                 gw-foxer.papashark.awmn -    0 |   23 |   23 |    0 |   18 |   47 |   16 |
|             sharkorouter.papashark.awmn -    0 |   23 |   23 |    0 |   26 |   47 |   15 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## spirosco

Μολις πριν λιγο γυρισα και ειδα κι εγω οτι απο τις 9 το πρωι περιπου ειναι down το link. Πιθανο router crash.
Σε λιγη ωρα θα ξερουμε.

----------


## Acinonyx

Και ομποε να αρχιζεις να παιζεις παλι δεν αλλαζει κατι.

To mikrotik θα είναι πάντα mikrotik.

----------


## apollwnios

ειμαι πεθαμένος μπου χου μπου χου χου

----------


## jabarlee

Υποθέτω ότι μια και δεν έχει αποκατασταθεί το πρόβλημα ακόμα, είτε ο Αλέξανδρος έχει ελάχιστο διαθέσιμο χρόνο είτε, ακόμα χειρότερα, πρόκειται για hardware ζημιά

----------


## spirosco

> Και ομποε να αρχιζεις να παιζεις παλι δεν αλλαζει κατι.
> 
> To mikrotik θα είναι πάντα mikrotik.


Ασταδιαλα ρε γκρινιαρη  ::  

Με reset κλπ δεν επαιξε. Προβλεπεται καταδρομη σημερα για να γινουν κι ορισμενες εργασιες ακομη.

----------


## acoul

Δεν γυρνάτε κ. Ζεπος ένα πιάτο με μακαρονάδα προς Πλάτωνα να μην έχουμε τον πρόεδροό μας νηστικό. Υπάρχει εξοπλισμός spare από την πλευρά του Πλάτωνα αν χρειαστεί η εκεί μεριά σας μερίδες μακαρονάδας !!

----------


## Alexandros

Ο κόμβος είναι κάτω από εχθές. Σε λίγο έρχεται η ομάδα κρούσης Αιγάλεω για να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Το πρόβλημα είναι στο δρομολογητή λεπτομέρειες μετά τη νεκροψία.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Α, και ο acool να πάρει τηλέφωνο αν μπορεί.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## MAuVE

> Ο κόμβος είναι κάτω από εχθές. Σε λίγο έρχεται η ομάδα κρούσης Αιγάλεω για να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Το πρόβλημα είναι στο δρομολογητή λεπτομέρειες μετά τη νεκροψία.
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


Αλέξανδρε,

Να μιλήσω σ' ένα γνωστό να σου κάνει μία καλή τιμή να πάρεις ένα δρομολογητή cisco να γλυτώσεις;

Εκτός βέβαια αν είσαι ένας καλός μπαμπουριστής(*) 

(*) Για την ερμηνεία του όρου "μπαμπουρισμός" διαβάστε "The Importance of Being Earnest" by Oscar Wilde

_Algernon. Well, that is exactly what dentists always do. Now, go on! Tell me the whole thing. I may mention that I have always suspected you of being a confirmed and secret Bunburyist; and I am quite sure of it now.

Jack. Bunburyist? What on earth do you mean by a Bunburyist?_

----------


## apollwnios

χεχε φως και παλι 
ναστε καλα 166

----------


## Alexandros

Ο κόμβος επανήλθε. Το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι κύλησε νερό μέσα από μια μόνωση πολυουρεθάνης που είχε ξεραθεί, ακολούθησε κάποιο καλώδιο κεραίας και έπεσε στον υπολογιστή. Ευτυχώς χτυπήθηκε μόνο ο adaptor IDE to Compact Flash (για την ώρα μια και φοβαμαι και άλλα προβλήματα διάβρωσης) . Ευτυχώς ο ανοιχτομάτης Σπύρος το είδε με την μια.

Με την ευκαιρία βάλαμε μια κάρτα και δυο πιατάκια ακόμα για μελοντική επέκταση και αλλάχτηκαν και δυο feeders με τα καινούργια του Nvak.

Nvak, εξαιρετική δουλειά, τόσο στο φινίρισμα όσο και στην απόδοση και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Είδαμε σημαντική βελτίωση στις δυο αλλαγές που κάναμε. Ζήτησα από τον Νίκο να πάρει μαζί με τα δικά του άλλα δυο αν σου είναι εύκολο.

Η ομάδα κρούσης ήταν ο Σπύρος (πάντα παρών, και όσο πάει ο καιρός ξεπερνάει όλο και περισσότερο τις φοβίες ύψους του, όπότε λέω να ρίξω άλλα 2-3 μέτρακια ύψος στο πυργάκι με την πρώτη ευκαιρία  ::  ), ο Νίκος ο just do it, επονομαζόμενος και ταμίας και ο γείτονας Γιώργος (Poseidon) τους οποίους και ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Αυτά για την ώρα.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Acinonyx

Πάλι καλά που δεν ήταν κάτι σοβαρο!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Να ενημερώσω ότι το link ysam - alexandros παίζει με χρόνους 200-400ms.

Πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα..

----------


## ysam

Το έκοψα μέχρι να πάρω feeder γιατί αυτό που είχα μας άφησε...

----------


## Alexandros

> Το έκοψα μέχρι να πάρω feeder γιατί αυτό που είχα μας άφησε...


Ίσως να ζήλεψε το από εδώ καινούργιο και γυαλιστερό  ::  

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## ysam

Δεν το συζητώ... είναι σιγουράκι.. και κάποιος είπε ότι θα μου φέρει ένα η δύο τέτοιες γιαλιστερές..  ::   :: 

Pssst ακούς?

----------


## spirosco

Αν μιλαμε για το ιδιο ατομο, εχω την αισθηση πως ακομη τα πινει σε μια κοντινη πλατεια μετα το χθεσινο συμβαν...  ::

----------


## ysam

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τον έχω χάσει 2 μέρες τώρα.. (πρωτοφανές)

----------


## sotiris

Οι γυαλιστερές είναι πολύ νόστιμες και αποτελεσματικές....κάτι σαν cisco ένα πράγμα, δεν σπάει δεν χαλάει.

----------


## ysam

Σωτήρη είναι νωρίς.. έχω faith αλλά θα σου πω στην πράξη.

----------


## TroNik

Άλέξανδρε συμβαίνει τίποτα τις τελευταίες μέρες στο AP; Εδώ και 2 μέρες δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ καθόλου, ενώ τις προηγούμενες μέρες είχα κατά διαστήματα κάποια προβλήματα. Στην σελίδα του AP βλέπω ότι είναι κανονικά συνδεδεμένοι οι υπόλοιποι clients. Πρόβλημα από τη μεριά μου δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει, αφού σήμερα γύρισα την κεραία προς την άλλη κατεύθυνση και έχω συνδεθεί προσωρινά στον jabarlee.

----------


## Alexandros

Δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα από την μεριά μου αλλά συνδέθηκε ένας καινούργιος πελάτης (Αντρέας) και ίσως εκεί να οφείλεται το πρόβλημα. Άκουσα παράπονα και από τον Γιώργο (Poseidon).

Αντρέα εσύ βλέπεις κανένα πρόβλημα? Μείωσες την ισχύ όπως σου είπα?

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## TroNik

Σήμερα κατάφερα και συνδέθηκα ξανά στο AP. Ο andreasdb βλέπω ότι δεν είναι τώρα συνδεδεμένος ενώ χθες το απόγευμα που δεν μπορούσα ήταν με τις ip .36-37. Βέβαια χθες ήταν και πολλοί περισσότεροι clients...

----------


## TroNik

Πάλι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ο μέσος όρος του RTT είναι 1497ms με την ισχύ ρυθμισμένη από το dlink 900 στα 8dBm ενώ πριν ήταν 3ms με την ισχύ στα 0dBm. Τώρα με 0dBm δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί καν.

----------


## spirosco

To link με ysam2 επανηλθε μιας και οι εναλλακτικες μας προεκυψαν ανθραξ.
Αντε και καλα μυαλα  ::

----------


## stafan

Ελπίζουμε να παραμείνει, πολύ καλή διαδρομή  ::  


> To link με ysam2 επανηλθε μιας και οι εναλλακτικες μας προεκυψαν ανθραξ.
> Αντε και καλα μυαλα

----------


## dti

Μάλλον δεν λειτουργεί τώρα... Για να φθάσω στο stafan κάνω μεγάλο κύκλο και σε συνδυασμό με τα "κουνημένα" links οι χρόνοι είναι χάλια:



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       gw-local.dti.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |    2 |   20 |    0 |
|                   bridge-wrap4.dti.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |    4 |   20 |    0 |
|                          1138142212.915 -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |    4 |   31 |    0 |
|              gw-antonisst.vaggos13.awmn -   32 |  101 |   69 |  120 |  305 |  661 |  350 |
|                 gw-vaggos13.sw1hfq.awmn -   42 |  101 |   59 |  101 |  308 |  601 |  280 |
|                 gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn -   40 |  100 |   60 |  160 |  312 |  571 |  260 |
|               gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn -   40 |  100 |   60 |  170 |  324 |  551 |  410 |
|                        gw-mew.vlsi.awmn -   43 |  100 |   57 |  170 |  312 |  500 |  401 |
|                        knosos.vlsi.awmn -   42 |  100 |   58 |  120 |  374 | 1021 |  411 |
|                           10.17.122.163 -   42 |  100 |   58 |  130 |  400 |  951 |  371 |
|                      wrap.katsaros.awmn -   40 |  100 |   60 |  130 |  372 |  681 |  321 |
|                 gw-katsaros.ozonet.awmn -   34 |  100 |   66 |   70 |  415 |  821 |  351 |
|                   soekris-2.ozonet.awmn -   44 |  100 |   56 |  190 |  395 |  791 |  210 |
|                 gw-ozonet.arxontas.awmn -   44 |  100 |   56 |  100 |  420 |  851 |  380 |
|                    gw-stean.stafan.awmn -   49 |  100 |   51 |  221 |  428 |  822 |  370 |
|                               10.2.20.2 -   38 |  100 |   62 |  151 |  416 |  822 |  381 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## spirosco

```
traceroute to 10.37.56.249 (10.37.56.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  ns2.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.129)  0.927 ms  0.300 ms  0.467 ms
 2  gw-spirosco.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.119.198)  4.470 ms  0.638 ms  0.960 ms
 3  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)  2.283 ms  2.059 ms  2.339 ms
 4  * gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.66)  590.290 ms  634.122 ms
 5  * * *
 6  wifi.dti.awmn (10.37.56.249)  684.403 ms  692.696 ms  555.924 ms
```

----------


## ysam

```
dti# sh ip bgp 10.2.20.2
BGP routing table entry for 10.2.20.0/24
Paths: (2 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.37.56.241 10.37.56.242 10.37.56.243 10.37.56.245 10.37.56.246
  2036 1084 2581 1286 123 3210 1982 3298 6200 4218, (Received from a RR-client)
    10.34.62.66 (metric 20) from 10.37.56.244 (10.37.56.244)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, internal, best
      Last update: Tue Jan 24 19:52:00 2006

  3170 2801 45 1286 123 3210 1982 3298 6200 4218, (Received from a RR-client)
    10.37.65.123 (metric 20) from 10.37.56.246 (10.37.56.246)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, internal
      Last update: Tue Jan 24 19:52:11 2006
```

Λυπάμαι κερδίζει ο antonisst για αυτό το route.  ::   ::

----------


## ysam

```
traceroute 10.2.20.2
traceroute to 10.2.20.2 (10.2.20.2), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw2 (10.19.144.195)  0.422 ms  0.353 ms  0.871 ms
 2  gw-limah (10.19.144.102)  1.369 ms  1.339 ms  1.279 ms
 3  qw-limah.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.225)  3.312 ms  7.701 ms  5.284 ms
 4  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)  5.233 ms  3.536 ms  6.687 ms
 5  gw-ysam2.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.185)  30.649 ms  17.280 ms  32.574 ms
 6  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  71.275 ms  34.424 ms  48.394 ms
 7  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206)  52.056 ms  43.404 ms  105.183 ms
 8  10.17.122.141 (10.17.122.141)  103.216 ms  57.064 ms  51.482 ms
 9  10.17.122.129 (10.17.122.129)  54.669 ms  65.553 ms  74.140 ms
10  10.17.122.163 (10.17.122.163)  87.671 ms  54.384 ms  57.976 ms
11  wrap.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.5)  41.200 ms  180.316 ms  101.343 ms
12  gw-katsaros.ozonet.awmn (10.2.44.254)  57.193 ms  51.374 ms  123.288 ms
13  soekris-2.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.9)  116.755 ms  70.264 ms  43.927 ms
14  gw-ozonet.arxontas.awmn (10.2.49.82)  45.750 ms  198.499 ms  153.607 ms
15  gw-arxontas.stafan.awmn (10.2.49.98)  164.768 ms  145.276 ms  123.782 ms
16  10.2.20.2 (10.2.20.2)  82.699 ms  183.589 ms  63.495 ms
```

Εγώ παω από alexB πάντως..  ::   ::

----------


## stafan

> Μάλλον δεν λειτουργεί τώρα... Για να φθάσω στο stafan κάνω μεγάλο κύκλο


Δαμιανέ, το nikpet-stafan δεν λειτουργεί, υπάρχουν υποψίες για τη μία cm9  ::  Ελπίζω σύντομα να το αποκαταστήσουμε.

----------


## eaggelidis

Και από μια άλλη γωνιά :

gw-2764#traceroute 10.2.20.2

Type escape sequence to abort.
Tracing the route to 10.2.20.2

1 digi-eaggel.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.140.250) 0 msec 4 msec 0 msec
2 gw-digi.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.49) [AS 941] 4 msec 0 msec 4 msec
3 gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162) [AS 941] 0 msec 4 msec 0 msec
4 gw-ysam2.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.185) [AS 45] 96 msec 60 msec 88 msec
5 gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220) [AS 45] 64 msec 84 msec 60 msec
6 gw-spirosco.litrotis.awmn (10.17.119.210) [AS 1286] 92 msec 80 msec 68 msec
7 10.46.166.226 [AS 2841] 120 msec 120 msec 96 msec
8 gw-stean.stafan.awmn (10.2.20.249) [AS 4218] 168 msec 116 msec 148 msec
9 10.2.20.2 [AS 4218] 116 msec 156 msec 252 msec



awmn-3759#traceroute 10.2.20.2

Type escape sequence to abort.
Tracing the route to 10.2.20.2

1 gw-babiz.eagelidis2.awmn (10.32.50.121) [AS 1317] 4 msec 32 msec 16 msec
2 gw-babiz.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.113) [AS 633] 4 msec 4 msec 8 msec
3 gw-philip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203) [AS 616] 4 msec 12 msec 4 msec
4 gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201) [AS 1286] 8 msec 44 msec 12 msec
5 gw-spirosco.litrotis.awmn (10.17.119.210) [AS 1286] 12 msec 12 msec 8 msec
6 10.46.166.226 [AS 2841] 36 msec 60 msec 12 msec
7 gw-stean.stafan.awmn (10.2.20.249) [AS 4218] 468 msec 472 msec 516 msec
8 10.2.20.2 [AS 4218] 800 msec 316 msec 544 msec

το *gw-stean.stafan.awmn* μάλλον κάνει την ζημιά

Η

----------


## spirosco

Οντως, αυτο πρεπει να εχει ξεμεινει σε b νομιζω  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Παίδες, παιδεύομαι μέσα στο χιόνι να δω γιατί δε δουλεύει το Link μου με τον Αλέξανδρο, και τελικά διαπίστωσα ότι κάποιος έχει απενεργοποιήσει το interface από τη μεριά του Αλέξανδρου.

Μπορεί κάποιος να το ενεργοποιήσει, και να μου δώσει account που να μην είναι read-only ??

----------


## spirosco

Ετοιμος αφεντη. 
Το ιντερφεις το ειχα κλεισει εγω γιατι εκανε τραμπολινο.


υγ. που πας βρε καραμητρο με τετοιο καιρο?  ::

----------


## jabarlee

ρε χαμένε ... στείλε ένα pm να μη παιδεύομαι άδικα ! Άντε να ξανανέβω να κεντράρω τώρα ... με σήμα αυτή τη φορα  ::

----------


## spirosco

Μια χαρα ειναι...αστο ετσι ρε κομαντο  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Το ΒΒ Link με τον Γιώργο & Sons (Poseidon) λειτουργεί κανονικά από εχθές το βράδυ.

θα παρακαλούσα επίσης οι πελάτες του Access Point (awmn-45) να γράψουν εδώ αν έχουν ακόμη προβλήματα.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## TroNik

Εγώ έχω προβλήματα μόνο όταν είναι συνδεδεμένος ο andreasb. Αν και μιλήσαμε μαζί και χαμήλωσε την ισχύ, όταν δημιουργεί κίνηση το latency αυξάνεται υπερβολικά.
Ίσως είναι καλό να ξεκινήσουμε κάποια ψηφοφορία για να ισχύσει traffic shaping στο AP όπως από τον acinonyx http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=233217#233217

----------


## acoul

Μια λύση είναι να κάνουν set το RTS σε 512 ή 256 καλύτερα οι clients ...

----------


## Acinonyx

Το RTS το είχα δοκιμάσει παλιότερα με το δικό μου AP. 

Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν προσορινά.

Στην αρχή όλα δούλευαν ρολόι! Μετά από λίγο καιρό όμως όλο και κάποιος το γύριζε στο 2432 οπότε έκλεβε όλο το bandwidth από τους υπόλοιπους... και άντε βρες τον.

Άσε που συνδέονταν άσχετοι με DHCP και έκανα τρομερή ζημία με τις default ρυθμίσεις τους. Αλλά αυτό είναι ούτως ή αλλως αναγκαίο κακό του ανοιχτού AP.

Οπότε το καταργήσαμε και φροντίζουμε όλοι να φτάνουν στο AP με την ίδια ισχύ περίπου -70 έως -75 εκτός από τους πολύ μακρυνούς (άνω του 1.5klm περίπου) που αναγκαστικά πρέπει να είναι χαμηλότερα για να είναι στα νόμιμα όρια.

----------


## vaggos13

Εμένα προς το παρόν με βοήθησε το RTS 256 ο χρόνος θα δείξει.

Δυστυχώς αν κάποιος έχει άσχημο σήμα δημιουργεί πρόβλημα οτι και να κάνεις..

----------


## gbouros

Καλησπέρα. Προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ με το lineage του b52 (10.42.52.125) και δεν μπορώ. Σε ένα tracert που του έκανα μου λέει:

4. 10.34.61.233 reports: Destination net unreachable. 

Έψαξα και βρήκα ότι αυτό το ip ανήκει στον Alexandros (#45).

Υπάρχει καποιο πρόβλημα;

Και δεν είναι μόνο το παιχνίδι. Κάθε tracert που δοκίμασα που πρέπει να περάσει από το συγκεκριμένο ip δεν περνάει.

----------


## tlogic

Είναι down ο spiroscos

----------


## stafan

> Είναι down ο spiroscos


Και γιατί δεν περνάει απο αλλού; To bgp τί τόχουμε;

----------


## tlogic

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tlogic
> 
> Είναι down ο spiroscos
> 
> 
> Και γιατί δεν περνάει απο αλλού; To bgp τί τόχουμε;


Το internet cafe του B52 βγαίνει στο awmn μόνο με ένα link
που είναι με τον spirosco  ::

----------


## acoul

BGP με ένα link δεν έχει νόημα...

----------


## apollwnios

υπάρχει σήμερα κάποιο πρόβλημα ?
δεν έχω σύνδεση

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι down από τις 4 το πρωί από ότι βλέπω στο mrtg...

----------


## spirosco

Μιλησα με τονΑλεξανδρο και θα το δει οταν επιστρεψει το βραδυ.
Σιγουρα ειναι off o router, και ευχομαι να μην εχει παθει ζημια απο τις χθεσινες βροχες.

----------


## apollwnios

ευχαριστω πολύ

----------


## stafan

> BGP με ένα link δεν έχει νόημα...


Καλό, αλλά λές να εννοούσα αυτό βρέ Αλέξανδρε  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ο Βαρωνος του Καματερου ειναι παλι up!

----------


## zeal

δε βλέπω καθόλου το AP.... είναι πάλι κάτω? ή είναι δικό μου το πρόβλημα?

----------


## zeal

πρεπει να ειναι οκ τωρα  ::

----------


## andreasb

Κύριοι γεια σας 

συγνώμη που δεν ειχα απαντηση στα ερωτήματά σας (σχετικά με το πρόβλημα της κεραίας που έβαλα), με τα προβλήματα που δημιούργισα στον γείτονα TroNik.
Το πρόβλημα τελικά λύθηκε μετα απο εποικινωνία (και τις συμβουλες με τον Νίκο). 
Ειμαι νέος στον χόρο του awmn, και τo dlink το είχε σετάρει ένας φίλος , με τις ρυθμίσεις που νόμιζε αυτος οτι είναι σωστές.
Εδώ δεν ήξερα οτι υπάρχουν ενεργά forum για τον κάθε κόμβο(γι'αυτο και δεν μπορούσα να απαντήσω)!!!!
Τέλος πάντων τώρα είμαι εδό και ενήμερος και με χαμηλό αντεnna power (10db), χάρη στο firmware του acinonyx.
ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΕΣΤΗ Ο ΓΕΙΤΟΝΑΣ "TroNik", ΣΕ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΚΟΠΙΜΗ.

[/u][/i][/b]

----------


## apollwnios

το φως ήλθε και πάλι
ευχαριστώ όλους και κυρίως τον *Βαρώνο ( έτσι σε προσφώνησαν) *

----------


## Acinonyx

Τώρα έχει πέσει το δικό μας link από τις 12 το μεσημέρι...

Δεν έπεσε απότομα εντελώς οπότε ίσως γύρισε κάνα πιάτο. Θα κοιτάξω το δικό μου αύριο το πρωί και θα αναφέρω.

----------


## apollwnios

είχα το εξής μήνυμα απο το anti virus που έχω

network attack *Lovesan* from the adress 10.34.61.178 

ποιος ειναι αυτος παρακαλώ ?

----------


## apollwnios

και σήμερα δέχθηκα επίθεση απο τον κύριο 
παρακαλώ Αλέξανδρε πες του κάτι.... οτι δήποτε  ::

----------


## andreasb

48 Ώρες είμαι εκτός δικτύου.

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα?  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα το πρόβλημα με τις κατά λάθος επιθέσεις λύθηκε.

Παρακαλώ όλους τους πελάτες να διαβάζουν εδώ.

Το WiND του κόμβου μου είναι ενημερωμένο εδώ και καιρό με όλες τις διευθύνσεις δικές μου και πελατών. Άρα παρακαλώ αντί να ρωτάτε εδώ ποιός είναι ποιός να κοιτάτε εκεί.

Εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν προβλήματα σε πελάτες του AP ακόμα?
Παρακαλώ ενημερώστε. TroNik? Andreasb?

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## andreasb

Όλα Καλα Αλέξανδρε, δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## apollwnios

οχι κανένα πρόβλημα
το ερώτημα τέθηκε ξέροντας όντως απο τη σελίδα σου ποιος ήταν

----------


## spirosco

Σημερα ειχε κολλησει παλι ο router απο το πρωι.
Επειτα απο συνενοηση με τον βαρωνο εγινε επανεκινηση και τωρα ειναι οκ.

Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα το Σαββατο θα εχουμε χειρουργειο...
Τι πραγμα και δαυτο...κολλητικο...  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Κάντε ρε παιδια κάτι γιατί είμαι σχεδόν 1 μήνα εκτος.

----------


## acoul

Για το λόγο αυτό βγάζουμε και δεύτερο και τρίτο BB ...

----------


## antoniosk

Συμφωνό και έχω το υλικό για άλλους 3, αλλά αυτό προυποθέτει οτι κάποιος άλλος υπάρχει και θέλει να κάνει σύνδεση.

----------


## dti

Υπάρχει "ζήτηση" για links από Ίλιον, Καματερό, Πατήσια, Κυψέλη, Περιστέρι, Πετρούπολη, κλπ.

Πολλές φορές αν δεν παρακολουθεί καθημερινά το forum κάποιος υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάσει την ευκαιρία αναζήτησης νέου bb link...
Μήπως να δημιουργούσαμε στο WiND κάποιο εργαλείο που θα καταχωρούσε το ενδιαφέρον του (μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό που διαθέτει) όποιος ψάχνει για bb link; 
Με κάποιο τρόπο θα μπορούσαν να ταιριάξουν κάποιες ταυτόχρονες αναζητήσεις...

----------


## apollwnios

exw to endiaferon alla oxi ti gnwsi distixws

----------


## Alexandros

Αύριο μεσημέρι - απόγευμα θα υπάρξει διακοπή λειτουργίας του κόμβου για αλλαγή ΜΒ.

Γιώργο θα σε πάρω και τηλέφωνο, αλλά όπως είχαμε συνεννοηθείίσως να είνια καλά να έρθεις με το PC για σετάρισμα.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## antoniosk

Αλέξανδρε

Το φτιάξατε, δουλευει μιά χαρά τώρα.

Νόμιζα οτι ήταν το δικό μου αλλά δεν ήταν  ::  

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## antoniosk

Ξανά κάτω ειναι, ελπίζω να ειναι προσωρινό  :: 


Τώρα δουλευει  ::  θα με κάνετε καρδιακό!!!!!  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Πάλι κάτω ειναι η συνδεσή μας  ::

----------


## acoul

@antonisk: Βγάλε δυο ακόμη BBs  ::  

Αλέξανδρε αν βαρεθείς να κυνηγάς προβληματικά Single Point of Failure setups βάλε φωνή για 1-2 router-in-a-box με free, open & well supported all weather linux !!

----------


## eaggelidis

Η γύρνα στην γνωστή και δοκιμασμένη λύση,

εξωτερικά AP και routing από ένα σωστό δρομολογητή όπως κάτι μπλε κουτιά με σήμα μια γέφυρα.

Ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά σου.

Η

----------


## antoniosk

θα βάλω αλλα 10 αλλά μόλις γυρίσω και μόλις βρεθούν, τόσα χρόνια ο Αλέξανδρος ήταν ο μόνος δρόμος.

Τώρα τελευταια πάει να με κάνει καρδιακό  ::  

Κάποιο ξεφτυλισμένο καλώδιο ή pigtail παίζει μαζύ μου, αλλά απο την δική μου πλευρά ειναι οκ μετά απο 6 μήνες (σχεδόν) δίχως να το έχω ακουμπίσει.

----------


## Alexandros

Όπως θα καταλάβατε η επιχείρηση αλλαγής ΜΒ πέτυχε. Ο αρχιχειρούργος Σπύρος έκανε το θαύμα του. 

Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει ξανακολήσει ο δρομολογητής, αλλά ας μη λέμε μεγάλα λόγια.

Ενεργοποιήθηκε και η δρομολόγηση με τον Ποσειδώνα.

Το πρόβλημα με τον Αντώνη λύθηκε για λίγο, χάλασε, επανήλθε και γενικά έχει μια αστάθεια που πλέον δε νομίζω όιτι οφείλεται στο pigtail όπως πριν. Το παρακολουθούμε και θα δούμε.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## apollwnios

*Attention! Your computer has been attacken from the internet*

network attack Intrusion.Win.DCOM.exloit from address 10.34.63.131 has been successfully repelled

----------


## acoul

Το αν έχει κολλήσει virus κάποιο άλλο PC στο δίκτυο δεν φταίει το δίκτυο !! Αν δεν θέλεις να έχεις τέτοια προβλήματα unplug το PC από το δίκτυο !!

----------


## apollwnios

μερα παρα μέρα όλο και κάποιος με Δούρειο μου τη πέφτη
αν εσένα δε σε ενοχλεί, εμένα ναι..
επιτρεψέ μου ωστόσο να σου πω ότι η συμβουλή σου ειναι το λιγότερο άστοχη.

το τοπικ το έβαλα για να δει ο μαγκας την IP του και να προσέχει 

φιλικα Απολλωνιος

----------


## Mourgos

Κάτι τρέχει από το μεσημέρι με το λινκ

----------


## Alexandros

Υπήρξε μια διακοπή ρεύματος (οι άτιμοι οι αετοί την έκαναν πάλι τη ζημιά τους φαίνεται). Τώρα πρέπει να έχουν επανέλθει όλα.

Αν υπάρχει ακόμα πρόβλημα πείτε μου.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## spirosco

Αντε και κοψοχολιαστηκα  ::

----------


## acoul

Από το subnet 10.2.33.64/26 (metalab, #7347) υπάρχει πρόβλημα προς http://www.awmn. Παρακάτω το σχετικό mtr:



> 1. ap.metalab.awmn 0.0% 7 4.6 4.5 3.3 7.0 1.4
> 2. 10.17.122.145 0.0% 7 3.9 4.6 3.8 7.3 1.2
> 3. 10.17.122.133 0.0% 7 4.0 6.9 3.9 20.9 6.2
> 4. 10.17.122.142 0.0% 7 4.0 5.2 4.0 7.2 1.3
> 5. gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn 0.0% 7 9.9 8.3 5.2 11.7 2.4
> 6. gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn 0.0% 7 6.7 8.9 4.8 12.0 2.5
> 7. ???

----------


## sotiris

με ποση ισχυ εκπεμπει το ΑΡ metalab?

----------


## acoul

Wireless,Internet

----------


## acoul

> Από το subnet 10.2.33.64/26 (metalab, #7347) υπάρχει πρόβλημα προς http://www.awmn. Παρακάτω το σχετικό mtr:
> [quote:aca51]
> 1. ap.metalab.awmn 0.0% 7 4.6 4.5 3.3 7.0 1.4
> 2. 10.17.122.145 0.0% 7 3.9 4.6 3.8 7.3 1.2
> 3. 10.17.122.133 0.0% 7 4.0 6.9 3.9 20.9 6.2
> 4. 10.17.122.142 0.0% 7 4.0 5.2 4.0 7.2 1.3
> 5. gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn 0.0% 7 9.9 8.3 5.2 11.7 2.4
> 6. gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn 0.0% 7 6.7 8.9 4.8 12.0 2.5
> 7. ???


[/quote:aca51]
Ticket re-opened. Το ακόλουθο εργαλείο μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμο στο troubleshooting: Wireless,Internet

Reference: Wireless,Internet

Υ.Γ. Ποιός παίζει με το routing ... ??  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Αλέξανδρε ενώ είμαι συνδεμένος μαζύ σου δεν μπορώ να βρώ παραέξω. Σε παρακαλώ ας το κοιτάξει κάποιος γιατί κάτι νομίζω ότι πρέπει να έχει κολλήσει και το routing ειναι κάτω.

Ευχαριστώ και Καλό Πάσχα.

----------


## acoul

Εναλλακτικές διαδρομές !! ... μήπως επαναλαμβάνομαι ... ?? Καλό Πάσχα !!

----------


## bedrock

{Έτσι πιστεύω...}

Το θέμα είναι ότι όλοι δεν έχουμε στήσει "Καψιμί" στο σπίτι μας δίπλα απτις κεραίες... 

Ο καθένας μας "ΘΕΛΕΙ" και ασχολείται όσο μπορεί και εφόσων του το επιτρέπουν οι υποχρεώσεις του... Αν κάποιος έχει ένα bb τότες "MΑΓΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ", αν κάποιος έχει 45 και έχει σηκώσει πυλώνα για να γουστάρει τότες "MΑΓΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ" αν κάποιος δεν θέλει,δεν προλαβαίνει, δεν του επιτρέπουν τα οικονομικά του και γενικά δεν κάνει κέφι να ασχολείται όλη μέρα με ταρατσάδες τότες "ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ". 

Ο καθένας μας θαρρώ πως έχει την δική του κρίση...

Να κατακρίνουμε κάτι που απλά είναι θέμα αμελητέο δεν το θεωρώ σωστό...

"alex" U know my feelings , απλά εκφράζω την αποψή μου σε κάτι που εξέφρασες και δεν συμφωνούσα...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## antoniosk

Εγώ προσωπικά θέλω να αυξήσω τα λινκ μου, έχω τα εργαλεία και την όρεξη.

1 λινκ = τιποτα, δίκιο έχει ο Αλέξανδρος (Acoul)

Όταν είχα τον χρόνο δεν έβρισκα κανέναν να συνδεθώ, όταν ο χρόνος μου περιορίστικε (ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό) βρέθηκαν υποψήφιοι. Τώρα θα είμαι μερικές μέρες, αν υπάρξει ενδιαφερόμενος μπορεί να γίνει και άλλο λίνκ.

----------


## andreasb

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΕΣ.

Υ.Γ. ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ , ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ, ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ??

----------


## apollonas

Alexandros down ???

----------


## Alexandros

Υπάρχει διακοπή ρεύματος στην περιοχή. Σύντομα θα πρέπει να επανέλθει.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## apollonas

Όλα οκ τώρα.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Router upgrade => 2.9.24 Routing-test

----------


## acoul

Τα χειρότερα έπονται  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Τα χειρότερα έπονται


Θα μας πεις κι εμας προφητη Αλεξ τι επεται?
Ειμαστε απο χωριο βλεπς.

----------


## B52

Mιας και ειμαστε ολοι εδω για ριξε μια ματια στον dns του Alex για δεν παιζει εδω και κατι μερες..



```
C:\Documents and Settings\B52>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router1.b52.awmn [10.42.44.20]
  2     2 ms     2 ms    <1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
  3     3 ms     1 ms     3 ms  10.34.61.217
  4     3 ms    23 ms    67 ms  10.34.61.187
  5    18 ms     2 ms     2 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

και ουτε αυτο παιζει.. http://prtg.alexandros.awmn  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Τα χειρότερα έπονται 
> 
> 
> Θα μας πεις κι εμας προφητη Αλεξ τι επεται?
> Ειμαστε απο χωριο βλεπς.


here you go:



> Φολα το κοβω. Απο τις πρωτες ωρες και το bgp εχει ξεκολωθει στα reset.
> 
> Σε καποιες περιπτωσεις που εχω ακουσει, ετρωγε οντως crashes.

----------


## spirosco

Σε παραδεχομαι Αλεξ, εισαι προφητικος τυπος.

Περνα τωρα μια βολτα απο του dti μπας και σε κερασει κανα κεφτεδακι και δουμε λιγο ακομη proof of (un)knoledge ή single point of failure reverse demonstration.

ps. μην ξεχασεις να σβησεις και τα changelog  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καταφέραμε να κάνουμε restart τον jabarlee (οι clients παίζουν κανονικά) αλλά φαίνεται πως δεν παίρνει routes από σένα Αλέξανδρε. Θα μπορούσες να κάνεις restart την quagga σου ;

----------


## spirosco

Νικο, το link alexb-jabaman ειναι ακομη down τη στιγμη που ποσταρω.

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Νικο, το link alexb-jabaman ειναι ακομη down τη στιγμη που ποσταρω.


Γιατί όμως ; Έχει σήμα από την μεριά του jabarlee. Η quagga του Αλέξανδρου έγινε κανένα restart ;

Στου jab κάναμε restart networking, quagga και αφού δεν έγινε τίποτα reboot. Και πάλι τίποτα. Jabarlee - dermanis παίζει πάντως....

----------


## spirosco

Eιναι σε managed mode η atheros του jab?
Δοκιμαστε να κανετε scan. O Alexb ειναι σε ap mode.

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Eιναι σε managed mode η atheros του jab?
> Δοκιμαστε να κανετε scan. O Alexb ειναι σε ap mode.


Αφού σας λέω πως έχει σήμα.

Δεν έχω την δυνατότητα τώρα να μπω στο router του. Τις δοκιμές τις κάναμε το πρωί με τον golden dragon ο οποίος μπήκε σαν client και εγώ του έλεγα τι να κάνει από το τηλέφωνο.

Είναι όπως ήτανε (managed πιστεύω). Δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να κάνετε ένα restart από την μεριά του Αλέξανδρου ;

----------


## spirosco

link = yok
Kαι ναι εχω κανει εδω και ωρα disable/enable τη καρτα απο τη μερια του Αλεξ.
Αλλαγη απο εδω δεν εχει γινει. Ιστοι,κεραιες,γατες,σκυλοι ειναι ολα στη θεση τους.

Τεσπα, γυρνα τον σε ap mode μπας και δουμε προκοπη...madwifi my ass.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Βρήκα τρόπο να μπω από internet (webmin). Σπύρο, άμα έχεις χρόνο πάρε με VOiP  :: 

Τελικά δεν είχε σήμα (τώρα που το είδα) και το γύρισα σε master.

----------


## spirosco

O κομβος ειναι down προς το παρον λογω διακοπης ρευματος.
Θα εχουμε νεα αργοτερα.

----------


## spirosco

Koμβος παλι up. Τhanks Βαρωνε  ::

----------


## verano

Υπάρχει μήπως κάποιο πρόβλημα στον κόμβο;



```
Tracing route to 10.47.135.65 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.2.45.5
  2     8 ms    14 ms    15 ms  gw-verano.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.225]
  3     3 ms    10 ms    16 ms  wrc-arxontas.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.9]
  4    23 ms     7 ms     3 ms  gw-ozonet.arxontas.awmn [10.2.49.82]
  5    11 ms     8 ms    10 ms  gw-arxontas.stafan.awmn [10.2.49.98]
  6     8 ms     5 ms     7 ms  gw-stafan.nikpet.awmn [10.2.20.230]
  7    37 ms    30 ms    14 ms  gw-nikpet.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.89]
  8    18 ms    26 ms   116 ms  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
  9  10.34.61.178  reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.
```

----------


## B52

router upgrade 2.9.28!!!

----------


## zeal

Έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ο κόμβος;

----------


## spirosco

...

----------


## spirosco

Upgrade => 2.9.29

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχω κατεβάσει προσοτινά το link μας γιατί έχει χάσει πολλά db και δεν παίζει καλά.

Θα ελεγξω σήμερα το απόγευμα αν είναι κάτι από την πλευρά μου.

----------


## Acinonyx

Είχε πάρει νερό το feeder μου. Το αντικατέστησα και όλα καλα.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Θα υπαρξει μικρο downtime σε λιγο, λογω αναβαθμισης σε Mikronyx.
Θα γινει κι ενας ελεγχος/αντικατασταση οπου χρειασθει, σε feeders κλπ.

----------


## spirosco

Εργασιες τελος.
Εγινε router upgrade σε 2.9.30 mikronyx (αλλος ενας ευτυχισμενος κομβουχος  ::  )
Αλλαχθηκε το feeder στο link με Acinonyx και στη θεση του μπηκε ενα nvak feeder.
Τελος, το interface με abba γυρισε στους 5ghz (5520).
Μενει να γινει και η αλλαγη απο την αλλη μερια.

----------


## Acinonyx

Τέλεια. Το σήμα βελτιώθηκε τουλάχιστον 4db.  ::

----------


## apollwn

Καλημέρα
ο Αλέξανδρος ειναι πεσμένος ?
δεν μπορω να συνδεθώ δε ξέρω αν φταίω εγω .....

----------


## B52

```
[email protected]:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  mtik1.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  0.428 ms  0.190 ms  0.162 ms
 2  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  1.881 ms  0.929 ms  1.014 ms
 3  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  27.775 ms  1.986 ms  1.793 ms
 4  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  3.147 ms  1.708 ms  2.526 ms
 5  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  2.615 ms  5.059 ms  4.531 ms
```

----------


## zeal

ο κόμβος εχει καποιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## apollwn

μαλον υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα

----------


## spirosco

Μαλλον εχει κολλησει το ΑΡ του Αλεξ.

----------


## Dimdim

Ερώτηση: Εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει σε λειτουργία το awmn-45-test ?

Αν ναί, είναι omni ή κοιτάζει προς κάπου;

(ναι, προσπαθώ να το πιάσω και δεν το βρίσκω.. και δεν ξέρω αν φταίω εγώ..)

----------


## acoul

ρίξε μια ματιά λίγο πιο αριστερά για το awmn-ttel, μοιράζει αυτόματα IP μέσω DHCP και δουλεύει σε GNU/Linux που σημαίνει ότι δεν κολλάει ...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> ρίξε μια ματιά λίγο πιο αριστερά για το awmn-ttel, μοιράζει αυτόματα IP μέσω DHCP και δουλεύει σε GNU/Linux που σημαίνει ότι δεν κολλάει ...


Καφέ φτιάχνει; Όχι... άρα είναι gtp... δεν μας πείθεις!  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> άρα είναι gtp... δεν μας πείθεις!


General Transport Platform ?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_Text_Protocol

 ::   ::

----------


## narcosynthesis

Ακυρο.ολα οκ..

----------


## spirosco

Ο κομβος ειναι down 3 ωρες περιπου. Θα ενημερωσω αν εχω νεα απο τον Αλεξανδρο.

Εντωμεταξυ, το prefix του Αλεξανδρου σουλατσαρει ακομη στο routing table.


```
*> 10.34.61.0/24    10.17.119.226                          0 2379 2315 3665 8959 4758 3329 6787 7888 6413 199 941 2801 45 i
```

To BGP AS Path απο τη μερια του ysam2:


```
941,199,3329,2315,3665,7862,38,6840,1702,3990,616,1286,45
```

και απο την μερια του xtreme:


```
199,3329,2315,3665,7862,38,6840,1702,3990,616,1286,45
```

Nettraptoooooor, guess what...mt bgp...  ::  


```
Tracing route to gw-ap.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns2.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.129]
  2     2 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-spirosco.trackman.awmn [10.17.119.226]
  3     *        3 ms     3 ms  10.14.145.225
  4     4 ms     3 ms     7 ms  10.14.145.234
  5     5 ms     9 ms     4 ms  gw-panoramix.ovelix.awmn [10.21.127.147]
  6     4 ms    11 ms     7 ms  gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn [10.21.127.131]
  7     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  gw-spirosco.trackman.awmn [10.17.119.226]
  8     7 ms     4 ms     5 ms  10.14.145.225
  9    12 ms     7 ms     6 ms  10.14.145.234
 10    28 ms     8 ms     9 ms  gw-panoramix.ovelix.awmn [10.21.127.147]
 11     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn [10.21.127.131]
 12     5 ms     6 ms     7 ms  gw-spirosco.trackman.awmn [10.17.119.226]
 13    10 ms     8 ms    20 ms  10.14.145.225
 14     8 ms     8 ms    19 ms  10.14.145.234
 15     8 ms    10 ms     8 ms  gw-panoramix.ovelix.awmn [10.21.127.147]
 16     9 ms    23 ms     8 ms  gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn [10.21.127.131]
 17     8 ms    11 ms     9 ms  gw-spirosco.trackman.awmn [10.17.119.226]
 18    15 ms    15 ms    40 ms  10.14.145.225
 19    26 ms    12 ms    12 ms  10.14.145.234
 20    29 ms    20 ms     9 ms  gw-panoramix.ovelix.awmn [10.21.127.147]
```

----------


## acoul

να του βάζαμε ένα linuxάκι ... κάνε πέτρα τη καρδιά ... μια απόφαση είναι ...

----------


## spirosco

Οταν αποφασισω πως ηρθε η στιγμη να σπαταλησω περισσοτερο χρονο απο αυτον που σπαταλαω σημερα για το awmn,
και δεν θα με ενδιαφερει τοσο η αποτελεσματικοτητα οσο το proof of concept, τοτε το συζηταμε. 
Προς το παρον ομως δεν εχει ερθει ακομη αυτη η στιγμη, γι'αυτο μην χανεις το χρονο σου αδικα μαζι μου Αλεξ...ξερεις πως δεν ιδρωνει το αυτι μου με κατι τετοια.

----------


## Cha0s

::   ::

----------


## manoskol

> να του βάζαμε ένα linuxάκι ... κάνε πέτρα τη καρδιά ... μια απόφαση είναι ...


To ότι υπάρχουν φαντάσματα στο routing table απο κόμβους που πέφτουν
δεν φταίει ο κόμβος που είναι down αλλά τα μπρικια που δεν εχουν 
quagga....και δεν αποσυρουν τα routes
Για αυτο ασε τις δηλώσεις που μονο συνγχυση προκαλούν σε αυτους που δεν καταλάβαινουν γενικότερα το αυτονοητο δηλαδη
ότι ενα mt με quagga ρουταρει απο αποψη πρωτοκολου
δρομολογησης το ίδιο ακριβώς με το οποιoδηποτε linux

----------


## B52

Ρε αφηστε το παιδι να γραψει κατι αμεσως να τον φατε............  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ο κομβος ειναι παλι Up απο τις 11 το πρωι επειτα απο την απομακρυσμενη παρεμβαση του Αλεξ  ::

----------


## pankre

kalispera molis simera graftika sto forum....
thelo kai ego na mpo sto awmn... exo prospathisei arketes fores alla pote den to petyxa.Apo oti eida tora exei erthei poly kosmos konta stin taratsa mou kai eipa na kano alli mia prospathia. eimai ston kok.mylo piso apo to dhmotiko sxoleio, konta gymnasio kai lykeio kai eida oti mallon mporo na syndetho ston kosmo alexandro. exo ena dwl-900+, dwl-2100 mia omni 8 dbi kai mia kateythintiki 17 dbi. gia doste ena xeraki re paidia!!!!

----------


## spirosco

Διαβασε το http://www.awmn.net/?id=quickstart και φροντισε να βαλεις το στιγμα σου στο WiND.

----------


## spirosco

Ο κομβος ειναι down απο χθες το βραδυ, πιθανοτατα λογω router crash.
Εχει ενημερωθει ο Αλεξανδρος, κι ελπιζω μεσα στη μερα πως θα ειναι παλι up.

Ευχαριστουμε για την κατανοηση  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Τώρα αν πώ ότι θέλετε ξύλο (και εσύ και ο Αλέξανδρος) θα φταίω εγώ ;

Υπάρχουν στο υπόγειο απροσδιόριστος αριθμός cisco routers.

Με έναν από δαύτους δεν θα είχατε πρόβλημα.

----------


## spirosco

::

----------


## spirosco

Ο κομβος ειναι παλι Up.
Thanks AlexB  ::

----------


## Danimoth

::

----------


## papashark

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-papashark.viper7gr.awmn [10.80.195.122]
  3     1 ms     2 ms     5 ms  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.97]
  4     3 ms    53 ms    25 ms  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.97]
  5    74 ms     3 ms     9 ms  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.73]
  6    76 ms   106 ms    91 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  7    15 ms    14 ms    13 ms  xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.65]
  8     9 ms     7 ms    10 ms  rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
  9    64 ms    11 ms    11 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

Κουλό ότι σταματάς εκεί. Ακόμα και αν έχει πέσει ο κόμβος του Αλέξανδρου, ο Spirosco θα έπρεπε να σε έστελνε από κάπου αλλού, εκτός αν έπεσε για λίγο την ώρα που πήγες να περάσεις εσύ.

----------


## Danimoth

Ακόμα το ίδιο Ο_Ο. Αλλά αφού περνάς εσύ το λινκ είναι up. 

????

----------


## spirosco

Πες μου αν εστρωσε τωρα.

----------


## Danimoth

Τώρα φτάνω forum αλλά απο τελείως άλλη διαδρομή. Ο_Ο

----------


## Danimoth

Αχαχα, μερικά δευτερόλεπτα μετά:

Έστρωσε i guess

----------


## papashark

> Πες μου αν εστρωσε τωρα.


Τι τρέχει ο Αλέξανδρος ?

Routing test ?

----------


## spirosco

nope. quagga.

----------


## papashark

τι ακριβώς πρόβλημα είχε, ή πως το έστρωσες ?

----------


## spirosco

Ειχε φαει φρικη το mikrorouting σε εναν απο τους routers στο ysam2.
Καποια στιγμη θα περασω μια βολτα απο εκει για να περασω και σ'αυτο το μηχανακι quagga (εκτος κι αν με προλαβει ο ysam).  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Ξανά έφαγε φρίκη :/

----------


## papashark

> Ειχε φαει φρικη το mikrorouting σε εναν απο τους routers στο ysam2.
> Καποια στιγμη θα περασω μια βολτα απο εκει για να περασω και σ'αυτο το μηχανακι quagga (εκτος κι αν με προλαβει ο ysam).


Oκ, προς στιγμή φοβήθηκα ότι υπαίτιο ήταν το ΜΤ με την quagga..

Τι τρέχουν στον Ysam2 ? ΜΤ με απλό routing ή με test ? Kαι τι έκδωση ?


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ysam

Ένα ΜΤ με quagga και ένα με test

----------


## papashark

> Ένα ΜΤ με quagga και ένα με test


Γιάννη να υποθέσω το πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε στο test ?

----------


## apollwnios

καλησπέρα παιδια
έχουμε κάποιο προβλημα ?
σερνομαι του κερατά σήμερα

----------


## apollwnios

σήμερα ολα καλα

----------


## apollwnios

Ping statistics for 10.34.61.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 119ms, Maximum = 200ms, Average = 159ms

αυτο γίνεται τακτικά τα βράδια
μπορούμε να βρούμε λύση ?

----------


## acoul

> Ping statistics for 10.34.61.1:
> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
> Minimum = 119ms, Maximum = 200ms, Average = 159ms
> 
> αυτο γίνεται τακτικά τα βράδια
> μπορούμε να βρούμε λύση ?


να αναβαθμιστείς σε Bx κόμβο ίσως ... ??

----------


## apollwnios

ευχαριστως 
αν υπάρξη βοήθεια

----------


## acoul

> ευχαριστως 
> αν υπάρξη βοήθεια


πέρνα από λέσχη και το δρομολογούμε άμεσα !!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> ευχαριστως 
> αν υπάρξη βοήθεια


Βασίλη, είσαι ακριβώς ανάμεσα στο linκ μου με τον Alex. Έχω έρθει ήδη σε επαφή και με τον haistas που βρίσκεται κοντά σου μήπως γίνει κάνα σπάσιμο του link από εκεί. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να γίνει και από εσενα. Όσο πιό πολλοί μαζεύεστε τόσο το καλύτερο γιατί θα μπορούμε να έχουμε εναλλακτικές αν κάτι δεν βγεί λόγο οπτικής.

Alex (αν διαβάζεις πιά το forum  ::  ), ενδιαφέρεσαι να σπάσουμε το link μας μεσω κάποιον κόμβων και να βοηθήσουμε να αναπτυχθεί και το backbone στην περιοχή ανάμεσά μας;

----------


## acoul

> Alex (αν διαβάζεις πιά το forum  ), ενδιαφέρεσαι να σπάσουμε το link μας μεσω κάποιον κόμβων και να βοηθήσουμε να αναπτυχθεί και το backbone στην περιοχή ανάμεσά μας;


+++

----------


## apollwnios

Bασίλη έχω χάσει το τηλεφωνό σου
θα το πάρω απο τον Ηλια και το Σαββατοκύριακο θα επικοινωνίσω μαζί σου
φυσικά και ενδιαφέρομαι αν και στο παρελθόν έλεγα εσένα με τον Αλέξανδρο
ετοιμάσου ψυχολογικα  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Βασίλη, κάνεις τίποτα πειράματα και δεν μπορώ να φτάσω στο http://www.awmn

_1 cisco.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.100) 1.727 ms 1.535 ms 1.504 ms
2 gw-mauve.cyberangel.awmn (10.2.8.182) 1.769 ms 1.411 ms 1.430 ms
3 gw-anman.cyberangel.awmn (10.17.111.246) 1.914 ms 1.813 ms 1.749 ms
4 manosrouter.anman.awmn (10.17.131.201) 1.951 ms 1.922 ms 1.888 ms
5 gw-anman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.233) 2.436 ms 3.026 ms 2.596 ms
6 gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233) 10.130 ms 10.262 ms 5.281 ms
7 * * *
8 * * *
9 * * *
10 * * *
11 * * *
12 * * *
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 * * *
18 * * *_

----------


## manoskol

Καλημέρα
Φαινεται να εχεις ασσυμετρια 
πας απο anman-spirosco.... alexb και μετά γυρνας απο aci
κανα ping -R , κανα tracepath ?
κανα sh as-path ?
μηπώς εχουμε πάλι κανα rp_filter.....
απο το confed πάντως τώρα δεν φαινεται κάτι 

1: achilles.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.1) 0.121ms pmtu 1500
1: router.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.2) 0.420ms
2: gw-manoskol.tsap.awmn (10.2.93.37) 0.934ms
3: gw-tsap.awpnet.awmn (10.2.37.67) 1.520ms
4: gw-awpnet.ONikosEimai.awmn (10.2.31.213) 2.170ms
5: gw-ONikosEimai.mmlab.awmn (10.2.31.222) 7.884ms
6: gw-mmlab.tse0123.awmn (10.2.53.253) 4.055ms
7: 10.2.8.126 (10.2.8.126) 9.179ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 7

----------


## fengi1

Γεια

Ειμαι καινουργιος και με βοηθαει ο antonisst (#2036) 
Βρισκομαι 200 μετρα διπλα σου περιπου στο Γεροβουνο 
και θα ηθελα αν ειναι δυνατον να μου ανοιξεις 
δυο IP να συνδεθω στο AWMN σαν client. 
Ο εξοπλισμος εχει μπει. 
Κατοπτρο 80 cm 
feeder YAGI 
Εξωτερικη συσκευη OvisLink WL-5460AP v2 
Εχω κανει scan και αυτή τη στιγμη εχω πιασει το awmn-45 με -50

Ευχαριστω πολυ. 

fengi1 (#1208 ::

----------


## fengi1

Με αρκετη βοηθεια σημερα απο τον antonisst καταφερα να συνδεθω.

Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## fengi1

Ενω ειμουν συνδεμενος κανονικα για αρκετες ωρες παρατηρησα να σερνετε η συνδεση και το ping απο <5 ms να ανεβαινει αδικαιολογητα
στα 1800 ms.

Δοκιμασα να εστιασω καλυτερα, εκανα reset το ovislink αλλα τα ιδια.

Το μονο που δεν εκανα ειναι να μεταφερω το πιατο απο την δυτικη πλευρα της ταρατσας , απο την οποια βλεπω τον #45 στα 300 μετρα αναμεσα απο 2 τοιχους στην ανατολικη.

Γυσισα νοτια που βλεπω καποιους αλλους κομβους.
Οποτε δεν θα χρειαστω αλλο την IP που μου δωθηκε.

Ευχαριστω πολυ.
fengi1 (#1208 ::

----------


## apollwnios

παιδιά έχουμε πρόβλημα ?
δεν εχω σύνδεση με τον Αλέξανδρο και δεν βρίσκω το πρόβλημα

----------


## aris49

Γεια χαρα 
Σε scan που εκανα επιασα το AWMN-45 AP
Αν γινεται να μου δωσετε 2 ip για να συνδεθω
Εχω το OvisLink WL-5460AP και Κατοπτρο 60cm 

aris49 #13026

----------


## Mourgos

Χρονια Πολλα Και Καλα  ::

----------


## manoskol

Ανακοίνωση:
Μετα απο τηλ. επικοινωνια με τον γνωστο ιδιοκτήτη Σουβλακερι στα Δ.Προάστια 
κο Spirosco ,ενημερωθηκαμε ότι ο κόμβος #45 του κου Alex-B θα παραμείνει κάτω
σημερα μεχρι της μεσημβρινες ώρες λόγω εργασιων αναβάθμισης/συντήρησης....
Εκ της Διευθύνσεως...

 ::   ::

----------


## antoniosk

Επανηλθε ή οχι ακομα, εγω δεν μπορω να συνδεθω απο χθες.  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Βρε καλώς τον.... ο κόμβος καθώς και το AP βλέπω ειναι up από την Κυριακη το μεσημέρι
...μηπώς πρεπει να βρεις κανεναν κοντινότερο?  :: 
(Υ.Γ εκτος και αν εχεις τοσο περιορισμενη οπτικη..... που δεν νομιζω  ::  )

----------


## antoniosk

> Βρε καλώς τον.... ο κόμβος καθώς και το AP βλέπω ειναι up από την Κυριακη το μεσημέρι
> ...μηπώς πρεπει να βρεις κανεναν κοντινότερο? 
> (Υ.Γ εκτος και αν εχεις τοσο περιορισμενη οπτικη..... που δεν νομιζω  )


Αν μπορουσα να βρω καποιον κοντινοτερο θα το εκανα. Αν η αναβαθμιση ηταν το κοψιμο της δικιας μου συνδεσης, ας μου το πειτε καθαρα να το καταλαβω, ή αυτο εννοειται με τα γραφομενα σου???

Αν εγινε καποιο λαθος και εμεινα εκτος, κοιταξτετο αν γινεται να ξανασυνδεθω και εγω γιατι για μενα ηταν η μονη πορτα στο AWMN  ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Μια φωτο απο το μπαλκονι μου ετσι για να υπαρχει.
Στα 400 μετρα με zoum.

[attachment=1:f0e50]45.JPG[/attachment:f0e50]

Και αλλη μια.

[attachment=0:f0e50]100_0709.JPG[/attachment:f0e50]

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> Βρε καλώς τον.... ο κόμβος καθώς και το AP βλέπω ειναι up από την Κυριακη το μεσημέρι
> ...μηπώς πρεπει να βρεις κανεναν κοντινότερο? 
> (Υ.Γ εκτος και αν εχεις τοσο περιορισμενη οπτικη..... που δεν νομιζω  )
> 
> 
> Αν μπορουσα να βρω καποιον κοντινοτερο θα το εκανα. Αν η αναβαθμιση ηταν το κοψιμο της δικιας μου συνδεσης, ας μου το πειτε καθαρα να το καταλαβω, ή αυτο εννοειται με τα γραφομενα σου???
> 
> Αν εγινε καποιο λαθος και εμεινα εκτος, κοιταξτετο αν γινεται να ξανασυνδεθω και εγω γιατι για μενα ηταν η μονη πορτα στο AWMN


καμια σχεση δεν ειχαν οι εργασιες με εσενα...εγω απλα την ανακοινωση εκανα... 
πάντως και εδω και λίγη ωρα ο κόμβος ειναι κάτω....
ας το δει ο Σπύρος  ::

----------


## spirosco

To προβλημα του antoniosk ειχε να κανει με λαθος τοποθετηση καλωδιου (παραδοξως δεν επαιξε οταν τοποθετηθηκε στην σωστη καρτα, κι επαιξε εκ των υστερων σε μια αλλη επειτα απο τραμπα ρυθμισεων).
Πιθανοτατα καποιο pigtail επαιζε παιχνιδια.

Προς το παρον ο router εχει παραδωσει πνευμα επειτα απο δικη μου "επεμβαση"  ::  .
Νωριτερα απο αυριο το βραδυ δεν βλεπω να εχει ανεβει.

ευχαριστουμε για τη κατανοηση  ::

----------


## spirosco

Back in business  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Ειμαι συνδεμενος, ευχαριστώ  ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Γιατι δε βαζεις ενα If να βγει μια διαδρομη ακομα. 
π.χ. ο noolis ειναι διπλα σου και αρκετοι ακομα.
Απο τις φωτο στο wind δειχνει πως εχεις οπτικη ?

----------


## antoniosk

> Γιατι δε βαζεις ενα If να βγει μια διαδρομη ακομα. 
> π.χ. ο noolis ειναι διπλα σου και αρκετοι ακομα.
> Απο τις φωτο στο wind δειχνει πως εχεις οπτικη ?


Ναι ο noolis ειναι διπλα μου, και αρκετοι ισως, αλλα ακριβως μπροστα μου βρισκεται μια πολυκατοικια που μου κοβει την αναπνοη. Στις φωτο βλεπεις μονο οτι βλεπω δεξια και αριστερα απο αυτην την πολυκατοικια γιατι εμπρος μου με κοβει.
Ενα ακομα if ειναι στα σκαρια αλλα και αυτο ξανα μακρινο, αλλα θα ειναι σε Α.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! που είσαι εσύ ρε? χαθήκαμε για έλα να βγάλουμε κανά bblink! btw μιάς και αναφέρατε τον Noolis είναι απέναντι μου στα 187 μέτρα! και έχω οπτική με το δώμα του.

----------


## antoniosk

Απο οτι φαινεται στον χαρτη/φωτογραφια του Wind, ο Νικηφορος και ο noolis βρισκονται ακριβως πισω απο την πολυκατοικια που εχω μπροστα μου  ::   :: 

Αλλα ας συνεχεισουμε την προσπαθεια σε αλλο μερος γιατι θα μας διωξουν απο εδω και θα εχουν δικιο.

----------


## TroNik

Ποιος έχει το παρακάτω router;
THOMSON SpeedTouch ST780
με ip 192.168.1.254

Έχει ενεργοποιημένο το dhcp με αποτέλεσμα
να μου δίνει αυτό κάποια ip 192.168.1.x
κι όχι 10.34.61.x που θα έπρεπε.

Όποιος το έχει, θα παρακαλούσα να απενεργοποιήσει αυτήν την υπηρεσία.
Μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα από την μεριά του κόμβου του Αλέξανδρου ώστε να αντιμετωπιστεί το πρόβλημα;

----------


## andreasb

Συγνώμη για την μή σύμφωνη λειτουργία του κόμβου..
Νόμιζα οτι ήταν κλειστός ο DHCP Server του Thomson..., αλλά και πάλι πώς εγώ σαν client μπορώ να δώσω IP σε έναν άλλον client του ίδιου κόμβου.....
Τέλος πάντων, το "Πρόβλημα" διορθώθηκε...
ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ......

----------


## manoskol

Εφοσον ειστε όλοι oi client σε bridge mode αρα και στο ιδιο υποδικτυο με το AP του
κόμβου τοτε φαντάσου οτι ειστε ολοι σε ενα τοπικο δικτυο... οποτε το μηχανημα
που θέλει ip κανει broadcast το αίτημα σε όλα τα μηχανηματα που ειναι σε αυτο
το LAN (subnet AP 45) να υποθέσω οτι εχει δώσει στο thomson σου 10αρα ώστε να δρομολογεις
awmn και internet από εκει? , ώστε να αποφυγεις τις διπλές εγγραφες ip στο pc σου?  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Το λινκ με εμενα (45-1549) παλι ειναι κατω. Απο την δικη μου μερια βλεπω το 45 (ΑΡ) πια χαρα. Αν μπορει καποιος ας βαλει ενα χερακι, Ευχαριστώ πολυ και καλη χρονια.

----------


## spirosco

Up

----------


## antoniosk

Παλι κατι κοπηκε και το λινκ με εμενα δεν δουλευει  ::   ::

----------


## narcosynthesis

Εδω και 2,3 μερες δεν υπαρχει δικτυο απο τον kombo...ξερει κανεις τι συμβαινει??

----------


## spirosco

To ερχομενο Σαββατο ο κομβος θα ειναι down για μερικες ωρες λογω εργασιων και εκτος απροοπτου θα βγει ενα νεο link με τον κομβο TeraW.

----------


## marius

Παρε με τηλ να βρεθουμε  ::  
Απο την μερια μας ειμαστε Ready  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Η συνδεση μου εχει πεσει, δεν ξερω αν ειναι γενικο προβλημα, ή αν ειναι μονο με εμενα. Αν μπορει καποιος ας το κοιταξει. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## fengi1

> από fengi1 την Πέμ Δεκ 20, 2007 1:15 am 
> Γιατι δε βαζεις ενα If να βγει μια διαδρομη ακομα. 
> π.χ. ο noolis ειναι διπλα σου και αρκετοι ακομα.
> Απο τις φωτο στο wind δειχνει πως εχεις οπτικη ?


Συγνωμη που γινομαι κακος, αλλα 3 χρονια μ ενα λινκ ...

----------


## antoniosk

Δικιο εχεις, κεραιες εχω ετοιμες, καρτα εχω, ολα τα εχω ετοιμα, μονο που βρισκομαι στην Ελλαδα 15 μερες τον χρονο .......
Αυτοι που βρικσονται κοντα μου ειανι σχεδον αδυνατο να τους δω λογο της γεωραφιας της περιοχης μου και τα κτηρια που μου κλεινουν την θεα προς το κεντρο.

Αν μπορει καποιος ας κοιταξει την συνδεση μου

----------


## geosid

> Δικιο εχεις, κεραιες εχω ετοιμες, καρτα εχω, ολα τα εχω ετοιμα, μονο που βρισκομαι στην Ελλαδα 15 μερες τον χρονο .......
> Αυτοι που βρικσονται κοντα μου ειανι σχεδον αδυνατο να τους δω λογο της γεωραφιας της περιοχης μου και τα κτηρια που μου κλεινουν την θεα προς το κεντρο.
> 
> Αν μπορει καποιος ας κοιταξει την συνδεση μου


συγνωμη , αφου εισαι 15 μερες μονο ελλαδα κοψε το δικτυο και μπαινε με dsl .δεν υπαρχει λογος να εισαι τερματικος 3 χρονια και παραπονιεσε που επεσες απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχεις δυνατοτητα να ελεγχεις το κομβο σου ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα . η ψαξε και αξιοποιησε τον εξοπλισμο σου αμεσα Η πουλατα .δεν εχω τιποτα μαζι σου απλα ειναι η αληθεια οπως την βλεπω εγω.

----------


## antoniosk

Αρχικα ευχαριστω που ξανασυνδεθηκα.

Οχι, το να κοψω το δικτιο, δεν ειναι η λυση που θελω.

Θελω να κανω και αλλες συνδεσεις, αλλα δεν εχω τους γνωστους για να τις κανω. Επισης λογω μια μεγαλης πολυκατοικιας ακριβως μπροστα μου βλεπω μονο προς δυο περιοχες και η μια ειναι προς Αλεξανδρο. Ακριβως μπροστα μου δεν μπορω να δω.

----------


## geosid

> Αρχικα ευχαριστω που ξανασυνδεθηκα.
> 
> Οχι, το να κοψω το δικτιο, δεν ειναι η λυση που θελω.
> 
> Θελω να κανω και αλλες συνδεσεις, αλλα δεν εχω τους γνωστους για να τις κανω. Επισης λογω μια μεγαλης πολυκατοικιας ακριβως μπροστα μου βλεπω μονο προς δυο περιοχες και η μια ειναι προς Αλεξανδρο. Ακριβως μπροστα μου δεν μπορω να δω.


an εβγαζες μερικες φωτο με το τι βλεπεις να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα βοηθαγε και εσενα και εμας (μιλαω για μενα ) για να σε βοηθησουμε.

----------


## antoniosk

Εχω βαλει φωτο στο wind, μονο αυτα ειναι που βλεπω, τιποτα αλλο. Ολος ο υπολοιπος οριζοντας ειναι πολυκατοικιες και βουνο.

----------


## Nikiforos

παιδιά πρέπει να βοηθάμε και τους άλλους που δεν έχουν και τόσο καλή θέα όπως ξεκίνησα και εγώ και τώρα είμαι με 4 links ενώ έχω πολύ μικρό οπτικό πεδίο. Εντάξει στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μπορεί να έχετε και κάποιο δίκιο. Αντόνη σαν περιοχές τι άλλο βλέπεις εκτός από Καματερό? να πω ότι το θέμα για link με Κυψέλη-Κέντρο έχει ξανασυζητηθεί και δεν γίνεται διότι δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΝ οπτική επαφή προς εμάς, αλλιώς εγώ 100% θα έκανα link μαζί του. Εξάλλου εγώ του το είχα ζητήσει αρχικά. Τουλάχιστον Αντώνη βγάλε linκ με γειτονική περιοχή κανά ίλιον ή Πετρουπολη, να έχεις 2.http://wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-363.jpg
Αντώνη με αυτή την θέα ξέρεις πόσα links βγάζεις? έχω την μισή και λιγότερο και έβγαλα 4.

----------


## antoniosk

Η συνδεση μου δεν δουλευει......... μπορει καποιος να πιξει μια ματια???

----------


## Nikiforos

Αντώνη στις φωτος που είδα ίσως βλέπεις λίγο προς τα εδώ. Δεν έχει καμιά τρύπα κενό μπας και σε βολέψουμε ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## antoniosk

Δυστιχως, εχω μια υψηλη πολυκατοικια ακριβως μεταξυ εμενα και εσενα. Εκανα ενα σκαναρισμα με αυτα που βλεπει η κεραια μου αυτην την στιγμη οπως ειναι.

Ακομα δεν εχω συνδεση.........................  ::

----------


## acoul

γιατί δεν κανονίζεις με κάποιο τηλέφωνο να πεταχτείς από τον κόμβο να δεις τι παίζει; ο spirosco έχει κάψει φλάντζες στο τρέξιμο. το λιγότερο που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις σαν τερματικός κόμβος είναι να δώσεις ένα χέρι βοηθείας στον απέναντι που ευγενικά σου παρέχει τόσο καιρό σύνδεση πολυτελείας.

αν το θέλεις πολύ, υπάρχουν και οι 6άμετροι !!

----------


## antoniosk

Μακαρι να μπορουσα....................

----------


## acoul

> Μακαρι να μπορουσα....................


δεν υπάρχει δεν μπορώ, δεν θέλω υπάρχει. για στείλε ένα pm στον senius ...

----------


## antoniosk

Ισως εχεις δικιο, μονο που βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο και....................

Θα στειλω στον senius και βλεπουμε

----------


## Nikiforos

άμα βάλουμε εδώ πέρα 6μετρο τουλάχιστον αν έβαζα εγώ, είμαι σίγουρος την επόμενη μέρα θα μου είχε σκάσει εδώ η πολεοδομία! έχω και μερικούς ********** γείτονες, τι να κάνουμε!

----------


## bedazzled

> άμα βάλουμε εδώ πέρα 6μετρο τουλάχιστον αν έβαζα εγώ, είμαι σίγουρος την επόμενη μέρα θα μου είχε σκάσει εδώ η πολεοδομία! έχω και μερικούς ********** γείτονες, τι να κάνουμε!


Το νόμιμο είναι μέχρι 4m... μην ακούτε τις πεταλούδες για 6μετρους, δεν πρόκειται να σας σώσουν από την πολεοδομία.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

το ξέρω ρε συ έχω διαβάσει τους νόμους, στο εξοχικό δεν μπόρεσα να αποφύγω όμως πάνω από 6μετρο και ακόμα ήθελε άλλα 2 μέτρα τουλάχιστον! τώρα βλέπω κατι ελιές στο δίπλα χωράφι αλλά στα 2,4 τα βγάζει πέρα!  ::   ::   ::  εκεί βέβαια δεν έχουμε και πρόβλημα με γείτονες.

----------


## JB172

> τώρα βλέπω κατι ελιές στο δίπλα χωράφι αλλά στα 2,4 τα βγάζει πέρα!


Δες ξανά όταν θα βρέχει ή υπάρχει υγρασία αν τα βγάζει πέρα στους 2.4 με τα βρεγμένα φύλλα των δέντρων.
Ελπίζω να είναι αραιές οι ελιές.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Αραιές είναι! αλλιώς θα τις είχα κάψει!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## antoniosk

Ακομα η συνδεση μου δεν δουλευει, καμμια βοηθεια????......

----------


## antoniosk

Ακομα ασυνδετος ειμαι.....  ::  

Ας βοηθησει καποιος........

Ευχαριστω!!!! και συγνωμη για την ενοχληση

----------


## Nikiforos

Αντώνη έχω κάνει VPN αν θες προσωρινά να έχεις awmn για να βλέπεις οτι θες, αν σε ενδιαφέρει για να μην έχεις πρόβληματα με το VPN, πες μου να σου κάνω account να συνδέεσαι μέχρι να λύσεις το πρόβλημα σου.

----------


## antoniosk

Ευχαριστω Νικηφορε, βλεπω το AWMN μεσω ιντερνετ, απλα θα ηθελα να γινεται να ξαναδουλεψει και η ασυρματη συνδεση μου......

----------


## Nikiforos

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω, μου την σπάει αφάνταστα να είμαστε τόσο πολύ κοντά και να μην βλεπόμαστε! και όχι μόνο με σένα έχω πόσους εδώ και εκτός τον noolis δεν βλέπω κανέναν!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## antoniosk

Μακαρι να ημουνα σε καλυτερη θεση και να σε εβλεπα να μην χρειαζονταν να κανω λινκ στα 6 χλμ. και να παρακαλω τωρα καποιον να ξανασυνδεσει την καρτα μου απο την αλλη μερια.....

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το router; Κάνει hard reset τουλάχιστον 1 φορά την ημέρα και όταν σηκώνεται δεν αφήνει για κάποιο διάστημα συνδέσεις, τουλάχιστον στο δικό μου link...

Υ.Γ. Το πρόβλημα έχει ξεκινήσει από τέλη Δεκεμβρίου με αρχές Ιανουαρίου από ότι βλέπω στο cacti..

----------


## antoniosk

Ακομα δεν εχω συνδεθει, δεν ξερω για το προβλημα στο ρουτερ, βλεπω το 45 αλλα δεν βλεπω το δικομοθ 45-1549.

Αν κοιταξεις κανεις τον ρουτερ ας κοιταξει και τις συνδεσεις μπας και συνδεθω και εγω......

----------


## spirosco

Σημερα επανηλθε το ιστορικο link με jabarlee και βγηκε κι ενα νεο link με tenoro -οχι τον tenorism, τον αλλονε  ::

----------


## geosid

> Σημερα επανηλθε το ιστορικο link με jabarlee και βγηκε κι ενα νεο link με tenoro -οχι τον tenorism, τον αλλονε


κερνας τιποτα για τα καλοριζικα ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ysam

Ο Κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για upgrade, so help me God.

----------


## ysam

Up and test-running..  ::

----------


## racer

> Up and test-running..


However, God does not exist.

----------


## fengi1

Καλημερα.
Αν χρειαστειτε κατι ριξτε φωνη. 
Δυο βηματα ειμαι διπλα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το link μας εδώ και λίγο καιρό. Έχει χάσει γύρω στα 10dB. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να ρίξει μία ματιά.

----------


## agiakatsikas

Καλησπέρα

Εχθές 28/10/2009 συνδέθηκα επάνω στο Access Point σας : awmn-45 
Ο κομβος μου ειναι ο agiakatsikas (#17294) και βρίσκομαι στο Καματερό *edit* σε Απόσταση1,973 km απο τον κόμβο σας. Ο εξοπλοισμος μου είναι το Bullet2, 802.11b/g AP-CPE της Ubiquiti και μια κεραια 24dBi 2.4GHz Die Cast Grid της Tp-link. Θα σας παρακαλούσα αν έχεται χώρο στο AP σας να μου δώσεται άδεια να παραμέινω συνδεμένος και Στατική IP. Για περισσότερες λεπτομέριες παρακαλώ στέιλτε μου email στο *edit*. 
κιν.τηλέφωνο : *edit*

Mε τιμή 
Αγιάκατσικας Δημήτριος 
Τεχνολόγος Ηλεκτονικός Μηχανικός


*edits by racer: έσβησα τα προσωπικά στοιχεια που παραθέτεις. δυστυχώς εδώ είναι public forum και τα προσωπικά στοιχεια σε public forum κάνουνε κακό.*

----------


## Acinonyx

Το link Acinonyx - Alexandros είναι κάτω εδω και κάποιες βδομάδες. Στη σάρωση, δε λαμβάνω καν το ESSID ενώ λαμβάνω άλλα από τηνίδια περιοχή. Κάτι χοντρό πρέπει να έχει συμβεί στο interface του Alexandrou.

----------

